# Buzzfeed: President Trump Directed Michael Cohen To Lie To Congress About The Moscow Tower Project



## Baz Ares (Jan 17, 2019)

The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
I love Cohen.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 17, 2019)

I added it to this list:

Let's make a list of the questions we want Congress to ask Michael Cohen:


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I added it to this list:
> 
> Let's make a list of the questions we want Congress to ask Michael Cohen:



I wonder if I need more popcorn for Feb 7th?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

when the reaper calls your name, its just over. Trump's presidency, your name has been called!

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
Buzzfeed: Trump told Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow tower


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.

President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.

Trump also supported a plan, set up by Cohen, to visit Russia during the presidential campaign, in order to personally meet President Vladimir Putin and jump-start the tower negotiations. “Make it happen,” the sources said Trump told Cohen.

And even as Trump told the public he had no business deals with Russia, the sources said Trump and his children, Ivanka and Donald Trump Jr., received regular, detailed updates about the real estate development from Cohen, whom they put in charge of the project.

*Much More: President Trump Directed His Attorney To Lie To Congress About The Moscow Tower Project - BuzzFeed*

This is very serious.  Does not look good for Trump.  What do you think?


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> 
> Trump also supported a plan, set up by Cohen, to visit Russia during the presidential campaign, in order to personally meet President Vladimir Putin and jump-start the tower negotiations. “Make it happen,” the sources said Trump told Cohen.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm sure an indictment over this oddly belated claim is "imminent."

Now, please tell me how this has anything to do with the charge that Trump colluded with the Russians to alter the outcome of the election.

How would you compare this with Hillary Clinton's hiring of an ex-British spy to get dirt on Trump _*from the Russians*_? What would you be saying if Trump had hired an ex-spy to get dirt on Hillary from the Russians? I bet you'd be screaming that that constituted collusion, yeah?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 17, 2019)

If Trump isn’t himself lying he’s directing others to lie for him.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already



Yep, that's what the legal experts are already saying.  Several crimes were committed.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

lock up Jared. lock up Ivanka. lock up Don Jr. and let me adopt Barron!


----------



## deanrd (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.
> 
> President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> 
> ...


From this breaking news, can you think of any more questions that congress should be asking Cohen at the Feb 7th session?

Let's make a list of the questions we want Congress to ask Michael Cohen:


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already
> ...


turn on MSBNC...its on fire! ON FIRE! Ali Velshi is filling in for Williams....


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

No wonder Trump is trying to bully and intimidate Cohen from testifying before Congress on February 7.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

"The allegation that the President of the United States may have suborned perjury before our committee in an effort to curtail the investigation and cover up his business dealings with Russia is among the most serious to date. We will do what’s necessary to find out if it’s true." - Adam Shit


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "The allegation that the President of the United States may have suborned perjury before our committee in an effort to curtail the investigation and cover up his business dealings with Russia is among the most serious to date. We will do what’s necessary to find out if it’s true." - Adam Shit



I know who Adam Schiff is - but who is Adam Shit?


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already




Butt, Butt no whitey DOPer commits crimes.
I'm still waiting for Obama indictments by the DOPer klan.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

There's no more "what if Mueller finds something" or "what if there were crimes." It's sitting in front of us


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "The allegation that the President of the United States may have suborned perjury before our committee in an effort to curtail the investigation and cover up his business dealings with Russia is among the most serious to date. We will do what’s necessary to find out if it’s true." - Adam Shit
> ...


thats my nickname for Rep Schiff


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

This could get very deep and very ugly.

From the OP:

Attorneys close to the administration helped Cohen prepare his testimony and draft his statement to the Senate panel, the sources said. The sources did not say who the attorneys were or whether they were part of the White House counsel’s staff, and did not present evidence that the lawyers knew the statements would be false.

An attorney for Donald F. McGahn II, the former White House counsel who reportedly gave about 30 hours of testimony to the special counsel, told BuzzFeed News: “Don McGahn had no involvement with or knowledge of Michael Cohen’s testimony. Nor was he aware of anyone in the White House Counsel’s Office who did.”


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

“When it comes to Trump family money, most of it's dirty money, it's blood money." Scott Dworkin on MSNBC. It’s clear through his Trump Tower Moscow project he’ll do business with anyone. He did business with Putin. That’s worse than mob money. Much worse.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

"Seems like Mueller has evidence. Tangible evidence of obstruction of justice. On top of that he has Cohen. This is absolutely terrible, bad and no good for Trump."


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

"When all this is said and done it’s going to take the Republican Party 2-6 years to bounce back from being completely discredited." - Yglesias


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 17, 2019)

There never was a Trump tower project.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Seems like Mueller has evidence. Tangible evidence of obstruction of justice. On top of that he has Cohen. This is absolutely terrible, bad and no good for Trump."



Legally speaking it's wishful thinking.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!



Lakhota You might think that what I wrote was funny but, more importantly, it's all true.  Look it up, genius.


----------



## JBond (Jan 17, 2019)

Watching you losers circle jerk each other is sad. Get a girlfriend.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.
> 
> President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> 
> ...


We got him this time! Part 76,940,597


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!
> ...



Funny,  Cohen has proof.  Read the entire OP link.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2019)

I am crushed. I am sitting here crying big hoss turd size tears. I am worried the tears will short out my keyb.....oa...r


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



How is it even possible to know this when trusty, leak proof Honest to Bob Mueller is running things?


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!


weak


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



What proof? Was it in the unread article?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!


Yup...and without other evidence this means little.''

But then if there are tapes...text messages...e-mails

Trump has committed a crime. A felony

Buh Bye


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!
> ...



Forgive me for not simply taking his word for it.  Would you have taken his word before the FBI raided his office?  Yea, I didn't think so, hypocrite.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Mueller has his reasons.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There never was a Trump tower project.


You mean it was never completed?

Because there WAS a deal...complete with a letter of intent


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!
> ...



If it's proven, fine.  But as long as Trump didn't "intend" anything bad, he gets off like Hillary did, right?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Yes - but it requires an open mind.

The news organization spoke with two unnamed federal law enforcement officials involved in the investigation who noted special counsel Robert Mueller learned of the deception through interviews with people in the Trump Organization and “internal company emails, text messages, and a cache of other documents.”

*Trump Told Michael Cohen To Lie About Trump Tower Moscow*


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



Yea, Guliani needs to stop giving interviews.  He's a gaffe machine.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Every lefturd in America knows everything a Democrat does every minute of every day. They're all wired together.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.
> 
> President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> 
> ...




I guess you're too stupid to know what a deal is. Working on a proposed project that never came to fruition is not a DEAL.

.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Doesn't change the fact that Cohen is a convicted perjurer.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

"Holy shit… I can’t leave this damn app for an hour without breaking news of Trump committing another felony

Congress needs to begin very legal and very cool impeachment proceedings ASAP" - The Distinguished William LeGate


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

If this Buzzfeed story is accurate, Trump’s presidency is over and he’s going to jail.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Holy shit… I can’t leave this damn app for an hour without breaking news of Trump committing another felony
> 
> Congress needs to begin very legal and very cool impeachment proceedings ASAP" - The Distinguished William LeGate


Why don't you go take a midnight swim in Horseshoe Lake?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Holy shit… I can’t leave this damn app for an hour without breaking news of Trump committing another felony
> ...



Is trolling all you do?  Don't you have anything constructive to add to this discussion?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Holy shit… I can’t leave this damn app for an hour without breaking news of Trump committing another felony
> 
> Congress needs to begin very legal and very cool impeachment proceedings ASAP" - The Distinguished William LeGate



This reminds me of something Cecily Strong said on SNL since Trump became president:

*“I want one day without a CNN alert that scares the hell out of me, all right?"*
--Cecily Strong on SNL​


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

Every time Tucker comes on FOX, my 8 yr old yells "RUSSIA" in Tuckers Russia Voice

 It's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 17, 2019)

But the hoax keeps dragging on and on. Next on the wheel is Trump being a straight man and the fake news porn star obsession.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> lock up Jared. lock up Ivanka. lock up Don Jr. and let me adopt Barron!




  I will adopt the immigrant Melania.


----------



## cnm (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time Tucker comes on FOX, my 8 yr old yells "RUSSIA" in Tuckers Russia Voice
> 
> It's the cutest thing ever!


My parrot knows how to yell out Crooked Hillary and Crazy Bernie. Not to mention “snowflake” when trolls make up things about Trump.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I can't help it, Chief. It's my job. Your job is to use reliable and honest news sources. To wit:


*Criticism and controversies[edit]*
*Plagiarism[edit]*



Benny Johnson was fired from BuzzFeed in July 2014 for plagiarism.
BuzzFeed has been accused of plagiarizing original content from competitors throughout the online and offline press. In June 2012, Gawker's Adrian Chen observed that one of BuzzFeed's most popular writers—Matt Stopera—frequently had copied and pasted "chunks of text into lists without attribution."[69] In March 2013, _The Atlantic Wire_ also reported several "listicles" had apparently been copied from Reddit and other websites.[70] In July 2014, BuzzFeed writer Benny Johnson was accused of multiple instances of plagiarism.[71] Two anonymous Twitter users chronicled Johnson attributing work that was not his own, but "directly lift[ed] from other reporters, Wikipedia, and Yahoo! Answers", all without credit.[72] BuzzFeed editor Ben Smith initially defended Johnson, calling him a "deeply original writer".[73] Days later, Smith acknowledged that Johnson had plagiarized the work of others 40 times and announced that Johnson had been fired, apologizing to BuzzFeed readers. "Plagiarism, much less copying unchecked facts from Wikipedia or other sources, is an act of disrespect to the reader", Smith said. "We are deeply embarrassed and sorry to have misled you."[73] In total, 41 instances of plagiarism were found and corrected.[74] In 2016, claims surfaced of the YouTube channel BuzzFeedVideo stealing ideas and content from other creators.[75] Among the accusers are YouTube users Akilah Obviously, Cr1TiKaL(penguinz0)[76] and JaclynGlenn.[77]

BuzzFeed has been the subject of multiple copyright infringement lawsuits, for both using content it had no rights to and encouraging its proliferation without attributing its sources: one for an individual photographer's photograph,[78] and another for nine celebrity photographs from a single photography company.[79]

*Accuracy and reliability[edit]*
In October 2014, a Pew Research Center survey[80] found that in the United States, BuzzFeed was viewed as an unreliable source by the majority of people, regardless of political affiliation.[81][82] _Adweek_ noted that most respondents had not heard of BuzzFeed, and many users do not consider BuzzFeed a news site.[83] In a subsequent Pew report based on 2014 surveys,[84] BuzzFeed was among the least trusted sources by millennials.[85][86] A 2016 study by the _Columbia Journalism Review_ found readers less likely to trust a story (originally published in _Mother Jones_) that appeared to originate on BuzzFeed than the same article on _The New Yorker_ website.[87]

In 2013, Buzzfeed named "My Lips are for Blowing" as one of "21 Awkwardly Sexual Albums"; the Museum of Hoaxes subsequently reported there was no such album and that the image of the album used in the Buzzfeed article had been lifted from a 2010 fictitious album cover design created by a blogger going by the name Estancia de la Ding Dong.[88]

On July 14 2013 Buzzfeed failed a fact check by fact checking website Politifact, by reporting that "a toothbrush and toothpaste may sold to the same customer on Sunday in Providence, Rhode Island.[89]


----------



## Lesh (Jan 17, 2019)

Stay on topic moron


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

i know 1 thing: they're laughing their ass off in The Kremlin


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 17, 2019)

Post in thread 'Buzzfeed: President Trump Directed Michael Cohen To Lie To Congress About The Moscow Tower Project' by Lakhota has been reported by Bob Blaylock. Reason given:


> Merge with http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/buzzfeed-president-trump-directed-michael-cohen-to-lie-to-congress-about-the-moscow-tower-project.734035/



Content being reported:


> Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.
> 
> President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, Friday's news should be interesting in a few hours.


----------



## Centrista (Jan 17, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.


I love the smell of Obstruction of Justice in the air.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There never was a Trump tower project.
> ...


Nope.  The Trump Tower project was made up by Lanny Davis who leaked details bit by bit to CNN.


----------



## AntonToo (Jan 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



*Letter of intent*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 18, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Aside from the fact that we have no idea where this came from, the purpose isn't to build anything.  It's an ordinary license agreement to use the Trump name.  He has the same license agreement with necktie companies.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


......and keeping Hillary's warmongering ass out of the White House STILL isn't obstruction of justice


----------



## AntonToo (Jan 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I gave you good advice - stop posting. You aren't good at this thinking-about-facts shit, so just go do something more healthy for yourself than getting laughed at constantly.


----------



## Centrista (Jan 18, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Seems like Mueller has evidence. Tangible evidence of obstruction of justice. On top of that he has Cohen. This is absolutely terrible, bad and no good for Trump."
> ...







18 U.S.C. 2(a)


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

The House Intelligence Committee will investigate the revelation that President Donald Trump ordered his longtime personal attorney to lie to Congress about a potentially lucrative real estate project in Moscow.

*Lawmakers Vow To Investigate Evidence That Trump Told His Lawyer To Lie To Congress*

Good news.  This is clearly obstruction of justice.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> This is very serious.  Does not look good for Trump.  What do you think?



Yes, IMHO this allegation is very serious, in fact it starts to rise to the level of "_high crimes and misdemeanors_" and brings to mind the goings on in the Nixon Administration during the Watergate scandal.

However, according to the reports it's based solely on testimony from Cohen who has less credibility than Lucifer at this point so it's a "_he said, he said_" situation UNLESS corroborating evidence surfaces at which point things start to get very dicey for Donny.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > This is very serious.  Does not look good for Trump.  What do you think?
> ...



No, it's based on more than Cohen.  Read through this thread.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Read the story, reportedly the accusation of *subornation of perjury* is based solely on Cohen's testimony and that is the allegation that rises to a *crime*.

Law enforcement may be in possession of other direct evidence that corroborates Cohen's claims but so far it hasn't surfaced in the press, if it does then all hell will break loose, I guess we'll have to wait and see what develops.

Whatever the outcome, I suspect that unless strong exculpatory evidence emerges this will be *very* damaging to President Twitter politically and may completely destroy any chance that he has at re-election.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.


Credible evidence?


----------



## JLW (Jan 18, 2019)

Trump the chief law enforcer of the land now suborns perjury.  This is the very definition of obstruction of justice and a crime.  Trump lies about collusion and Trump Tower.  If there ever was a reason to impeach any president this is it.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Trump the chief law enforcer of the land now suborns perjury.  This is the very definition of obstruction of justice and a crime.  Trump lies about collusion and Trump Tower.  If there ever was a reason to impeach any president this is it.



LOL, You realize before anything like this happens there has to be a CREDIBLE case presented first, right? and the word of completely discredited witness isn't enough to get even a majority of Democrat Congress Creatures to vote to impeach & convict let alone any of the Republican variety.

Sentencing comes at the *end* of the process not the beginning.


----------



## JLW (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the chief law enforcer of the land now suborns perjury.  This is the very definition of obstruction of justice and a crime.  Trump lies about collusion and Trump Tower.  If there ever was a reason to impeach any president this is it.
> ...


Nothing you say I necessarily disagree with.  There is enough reasonable suspicion to launch an investigation and enough probable cause to issue an indictment, if he were not POTUS.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.



IF THIS IS TRUE....the smoking gun just morfed into a bullet in the head.

IF, as the report says, there is corroborating evidence...including other testimony....emails....and text message....this makes the Nixon tapes look small.

It all depends on what can confirm the word of Cohen....cause he is an admitted liar.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Yes, I think there is little doubt that will happen however my bet is that the press will find any corroborating evidence that exists (if any) before official "investigators" do, Woodward & Bernstein V2.0 perhaps? we'll see.



> *and enough probable cause to issue an indictment*, if he were not POTUS.



Not in my opinion, all you have at this point is an accusation made by an individual whose credibility and motives are completely compromised which makes this one of those rare cases where the ham sandwich isn't indictable.

IMHO Attempting to do so would just sabotage whatever credible case can actually be built from corroborating evidence that might surface.

"_Patience is a bitter plant, but its fruit is sweet._" -- *Chinese Proverb*


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> ...



Did Bill commit a crime when he had sex with Monica?  No....but he did when he lied about it.

Just like Bill and Nixon.the crime...or supposed crime is not what will take trump down...it is the lies attached to the cover up....Suborning Perjury is as damning as lying....and even more so.

His whole f___ing family could go down.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Attorneys close to the administration helped Cohen prepare his testimony and draft his statement to the Senate panel, the sources said.


Which would expose those attorneys to criminal charges as well.

Man, working for Trump is a career ender.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> This is the very definition of obstruction of justice and a crime.


It is.


----------



## cnm (Jan 18, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar. Knock yourselves out!


Worse, he was also a secret taper. The bastard!


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Just like Bill and Nixon.the crime...or supposed crime is not what will take trump down...*it is the lies attached to the cover up*....Suborning Perjury is as damning as lying....and even more so.
> .



Very true, it is the "cover up" that more often than not "brings them down".

However this case is different from Nixon's in that, if Cohen's allegations turn out to be true then Donny will have committed a crime (subornation of perjury) to cover up something that wasn't a crime, similar to Clinton's dumbass moves to cover up his affair with Lewinsky.

At least Nixon had the common sense to lie and suborn perjury to cover up an ACTUAL CRIME.

"_It's The Lie That Gets You_" -- *Anthony Hopkins As Richard Nixon*, *Nixon *


----------



## cnm (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> However, according to the reports it's based solely on testimony from Cohen


Obviously you haven't read the reports you're misrepresenting.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

If Trump were a Democrat these lefty loons would be singing his praises.

Since he's a Republican he's a criminal.

Gotta admire the hypocrisy. LOL


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Got corroboration?  If not its another nothingburder...


----------



## cnm (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Read the story, reportedly the accusation of *subornation of perjury* is based solely on Cohen's testimony and that is the allegation that rises to a *crime*.


Jesus. You really can't read, can you?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Bill and Nixon.the crime...or supposed crime is not what will take trump down...*it is the lies attached to the cover up*....Suborning Perjury is as damning as lying....and even more so.
> ...



Yes....I see that is true.  Remember these two names.  They are the two who may be the ones who take this criminal regime and family down

Jason Leopold and Anthony Cormier


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> If Trump were a Democrat these lefty loons would be singing his praises.
> 
> Since he's a Republican he's a criminal.
> 
> Gotta admire the hypocrisy. LOL



You're correct, if Trump were a Democrat the "lefty loons" WOULD be singing his praises...

.. and the Republican loons would be calling him a criminal.

The hypocrisy is bi-partisan.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 18, 2019)

"Oh lordy I hope there are tapes"...


----------



## cnm (Jan 18, 2019)

_*Trump Told Michael Cohen To Lie About Trump Tower Moscow* 

The news organization spoke with two unnamed federal law enforcement officials involved in the investigation who noted special counsel Robert Mueller learned of the deception through interviews with people in the Trump Organization and “internal company emails, text messages, and a cache of other documents.”_

_*Definition of document*_

_1 law

a archaic *: *proof, evidence
b *: *an original or official paper relied on as the basis, proof, or support of something
c *: *something (such as a photograph or a recording) that serves as evidence or proof_​
Looks like audio tapes are classed as documents. Who'd have thought?
​


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> However, according to the reports it's based solely on testimony from Cohen who has less credibility than Lucifer at this point so it's a "_he said, he said_" situation UNLESS corroborating evidence surfaces at which point things start to get very dicey for Donny.



Nope

President Donald Trump told his longtime lawyer Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about his involvement in a deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to a bombshell report from BuzzFeed News on Thursday night.

The president also told Cohen he was on board with a plan to meet with Russian President Vladimir Putin during the 2016 campaign in order to secure the deal, according to BuzzFeed. “Make it happen,” Trump reportedly said.

*The news organization spoke with two unnamed federal law enforcement officials involved in the investigation who noted special counsel Robert Mueller learned of the deception through interviews with people in the Trump Organization and “internal company emails, text messages, and a cache of other documents.”*

Cohen confirmed the subterfuge in his own interviews with the special counsel’s office, BuzzFeed noted.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > However, according to the reports it's based solely on testimony from Cohen who has less credibility than Lucifer at this point so it's a "_he said, he said_" situation UNLESS corroborating evidence surfaces at which point things start to get very dicey for Donny.
> ...



*YEP*

The only *direct* evidence that has been presented so far is the admission made by Cohen passed second hand to the press.

The details of whatever else they have remain undisclosed and as such cannot be evaluated by the public (that's You and I) or the press to determine whether or not it is credible corroborating evidence or is instead hearsay, circumstantial or otherwise not credible.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> If Trump were a Democrat these lefty loons would be singing his praises


If trump were a Democrat, you would be calling for his immediate imprisonment.

I guess this pretty much wraps up your contribution to the discussion.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


STUNNING stuff

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/anthonycormier/trump-moscow-micheal-cohen-felix-sater-campaign


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics


President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime former attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.

The law enforcement officials told BuzzFeed that Trump directed Cohen to claim negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow ended months earlier than they actually did. The law enforcement sources told BuzzFeed that Cohen confirmed to special counsel Robert Mueller's team that Trump issued the order to lie to Congress.
_*
Mueller's office learned Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress through interviews with multiple witnesses*_ from the Trump Organization, internal company emails, text messages and other documents, Buzzfeed reports.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just when you thought the POTUS was a criminal the shit just keeps getting deeper.


----------



## Denizen (Jan 18, 2019)

The miscreant Donald Trump should resign now to avoid impeachment. Donald Trump's dirt has dirt on it:

'Resign Or Be Impeached': Twitter Erupts Over Bombshell Trump Obstruction Report | HuffPost



> ‘Resign Or Be Impeached’: Twitter Erupts Over Bombshell Trump Obstruction Report
> Calls for Trump to leave office grow after report claimed he told Michael Cohen to lie to Congress.
> headshot
> By Ed Mazza
> ...


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 18, 2019)

The same libtard rag that published the fake dossier. That reporter never saw any evidence. Just make it up as you go. 

Buzzfeed reports, libtardos are idiots. I believe them.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Got corroboration?  Or is Cohen lying to get a reduced sentence?


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> The same libtard rag that published the fake dossier. That reporter never saw any evidence. Just make it up as you go.
> 
> Buzzfeed reports, libtardos are idiots. I believe them.




The story is being reported by _*MULTIPLE sources*_ & I would wager most, if not all of these sources actually VET their information, unlike the jackass in The White House.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Got corroboration?  Or is Cohen lying to get a reduced sentence?




You obviously do not pay attention; Cohen has ALREADY been sentenced.

Congress has NO AUTHORITY to reduce the sentence that has ALREADY been imposed.

Go back to fourth grade civics class.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 18, 2019)

The dossier


Fbi collision to bring down Trump.

Those are the actual facts.

To this second their purple lipped marxist negro said it was literally impossible to fix elections here.

I told you all that they would eventually get something and that supposed something will be totally insignificant. However, the world wide left wing losers would make it into mount Everest.

They are fucking losers and all worthy of eternal hell

The lying pathetic double talking hypocritical scumbags they are.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > The same libtard rag that published the fake dossier. That reporter never saw any evidence. Just make it up as you go.
> ...




Ya, just like buzzfeed vet the steele dossier.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 18, 2019)

What happened to the bombshell on Manafort visiting Assange media said they had pictures, and proof of Cohen having been in Prague media said they had phone records?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891 

This is the beginning of the end for Trump. If true, 'obstruction of justice by anybody's standards'

This is a slam dunk for obstruction of justice and possible conspiracy.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

FOX had Newt on this morning calling the report all false....really reliable....

But if Mueller has solid corroborating evidence...the shoes will begin to start falling...either the Senate Repubs stick with and go down with trump...or they think about their career and say..."Have you no shame?"


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 18, 2019)

Sure...if we can believe Cohen....hmmm...


----------



## Denizen (Jan 18, 2019)

There is said to be documentary evidence including witness statements of Trump administration officials.

There are so many layers of dirt on Donald Trump scraping a dirt layer off exposes even more foul dirt, ad infinitum.

Trump's layers of dirt are like nests of Russian Matryoshka dolls.

Here's why Trump should worry about the latest report on his directing Cohen to lie to Congress



> It's not merely Cohen accusing Trump of ordering him to lie
> 
> Trump's shady lawyer Michael Cohen is known to lie about important things — that's probably what he's most known for. That's why Trump's team responded with snark: “If you believe Cohen I can get you a great deal on the Brooklyn Bridge.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > The same libtard rag that published the fake dossier. That reporter never saw any evidence. Just make it up as you go.
> ...




Ya, and Hillaryous paid Russian spies for fake news. But you don't give a shit. We actually have evidence Hillaryous "colluded" with Russians, paid them, and got her lapdogs at FBI and DOJ to let her off the hook. 

You know it too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 18, 2019)

Another beginning of the end thread


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yesterday was a helluva day. On the back of the news that the intelligence services are no investigating Trump not just for collusion to get into the White House but as an ongoing Russian asset, we had three things happens. 
1) Mitch McConnell, speaker of the Senate, ushered the majority of Republican senators into the chamber to lift Russian sanctions!!! They can't pass the bill they already passed a month ago that Trump refused to sign that would reopen govt, but they can help the Russians instead. 
2) The Trump's pick for top lawman in the land, AG pick William Barr told Congress that he will jail journalists for "putting out stuff that hurt the country. " This is the man who also told Congress he will ignore any committee that tells him what to do, ethics or otherwise. He knows best. 
3) Trump's lawyer, Michael Cohen, says that Donald Trump told him to lie to Congress. It has since been backed up by several others. Suborning perjury is one of the articles used to impeach Nixon and Clinton. Russia collusion or not, we are at impeachment's door. McConnell won't allow it.

Ladies and Gentleman, there is a coup going on, slow and open.McConnell has already said he will not impeach regardless of what Congress votes, he is keeping the government shut, yet he lifts the Russian sanctions and the AG nominee has openly threatened to jail journalists for reporting against Trump.

Democracy under attack.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2019)

MULTIPLE Sources!!!
It MUST be TROO!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> What happened to the bombshell on Manafort visiting Assange media said they had pictures, and proof of Cohen having been in Prague media said they had phone records?



Wait for the report....you think Mueller is going to leak like Starr did?  Nope...

The Federal investigators in the Buzzfeed report are not with Mueller.  They were investigating even before Mueller.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Got corroboration?  Or is Cohen lying to get a reduced sentence?
> ...



I know Congress can't "pardon" Cohen, I thought that Mueller was going for more charges against Cohen.  But it looks like you're correct. Cohen got 3-years plus 2-months for both crimes, paying the bimbos and lying to Congress.  Trump's position, backed up by Dershowitz, is that paying the bimbos is not a crime.  Lying to Congress, if corroborated, could be serious.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> Sure...if we can believe Cohen....hmmm...


It was backed up by two law enforcement witnesses, not just Cohen.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2019)

The question is...if true...would conservative republicans think suborn to commit perjury is an impeachable offense.....or.....more of a reason to worship trump.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Another beginning of the end thread


And an end to your rebuttals as always.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Another beginning of the end thread
> ...



You should change your name to BWAAACK!!!


See a mod regarding that


----------



## cnm (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> However, according to the reports it's based solely on testimony from Cohen who has less credibility than Lucifer at this point so it's a "_he said, he said_" situation UNLESS corroborating evidence surfaces at which point things start to get very dicey for Donny.



To what reports do you refer?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime former attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.
> ...


Lying is not a crime.....especially if you get other people to do it for you...

Brilliant business strategy by Trump -- he continues to own the libs


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Since when is lying to congress a big deal?...Hillary, Susan Rice, Eric Holder, Comey, Clapper, Brennan, Zuckerburg, and Sundar Pichai have all lied out their asses before congress, and nothing happened to them.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Already at least two other threads on this topic....JFC!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> 
> This is the beginning of the end for Trump. If true, 'obstruction of justice by anybody's standards'
> 
> This is a slam dunk for obstruction of justice and possible conspiracy.


Wow.  Everything Cohen did wrong is Trump's fault, right?
Personal responsibility ?  Find another job if your boss pressures you to do wrong?  
I'm not following his stories with a lot of interest, and I don't think he can "prove" Trump did any of this, so it's just another Trump smear.


----------



## Denizen (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was a helluva day. On the back of the news that the intelligence services are no investigating Trump not just for collusion to get into the White House but as an ongoing Russian asset, we had three things happens.
> ...



Sarah Sanders?


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> ...


We don’t know if Cohen can prove it or not — but Cohen did record some of their conversations, so it is possible he can.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Is telling Cohen to lie to Congress a crime?  Isn't it more just talking--freedom of speech type stuff?  Back to my original point, isn't the onus on Cohen to say no?


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the bombshell on Manafort visiting Assange media said they had pictures, and proof of Cohen having been in Prague media said they had phone records?
> ...



Wait so Mueller has had this information for over a year and still not acted on it? 

Why doesn't Buzzfeed leak the evidence they have received from these Federal investigators? The Buzzfeed reporter did actually see the documentation they are reporting on?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

cnm said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > However, according to the reports it's based solely on testimony from Cohen who has less credibility than Lucifer at this point so it's a "_he said, he said_" situation UNLESS corroborating evidence surfaces at which point things start to get very dicey for Donny.
> ...



Ha!  That is not what I read....and I listened to one of the investigative reporters that wrote the story.  He said there were multiple sources and that he was 100% sure of the stories accuracy.

If Repubs were still in total control if DC....they would bury this and try to ignore it.  They are not and the Dem House will get the truth.

FYI: The buzzers reporter said he approached the WH about the upcoming article and offered them unlimited space to refute the claim..

Nothing....


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 18, 2019)

Search topics first especially if it's a "We got Trump now" thread. You Liberals can be sure it's already there since you all read the same 'get Trump' news sites.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...



Do you know what Sealed Indictments are?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sure...if we can believe Cohen....hmmm...
> ...



Who?


----------



## cnm (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> FYI: The buzzers reporter said he approached the WH about the upcoming article and offered them unlimited space to refute the claim..
> 
> Nothing....


I'm shocked. Shocked.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Comey and Strzok?


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




So why isn't Rosenstein going after federal investigators leaking sealed indictments?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 18, 2019)

So he lies? Republicans don’t see anything wrong with that.

And forcing people to work without pay?

Isn’t that what Trump used to do at other Trump Towers?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> 
> This is the beginning of the end for Trump. If true, 'obstruction of justice by anybody's standards'
> 
> This is a slam dunk for obstruction of justice and possible conspiracy.



Beyond the fact that you are stupid for beleiving every "source with knowledge" bulshit story we've heard despite 3 years of it never panning out there is the obvious. If Trump , or anyone else for that matter, conspired to get a witness to lie to Congress, that would be illegal, but it wouldn't be "obstruction of justice"

And of course, riddle me this, why have only 7 people been charged with a crime in relation to lying to Congress since WWII, when in fact dozens of people have been caught lying to Congress in just the last year.

Here's the people off the top of my head who most certainly lied to Congress in the last few years, and haven't faced charges yet.

James Comey
Eric Holder
Barrack Obama
Hillary Clinton
Mark Zuckerburg
Andrew McCabe
Sundar Pichai
Peter Strozk
Sally Yates
Loretta Lynch
Susan Rice
James Clapper

That's just right off the top of my head people who have lied to Congress, we all KNOW they lied and no charges.

Hell in the case of James Clapper, he actually orchestrated the NSA breaking into the server of the House Intelligence Oversight Committee and then lied about it when caught and NOTHING was done about it. Can you seriously think of ANYTHING more egregious than a government agency hacking into the computer system of the Congressional oversight committee charged with making sure they follow the rules?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

WTF do you think you are talking about?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...



Link


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> ...





mikegriffith1 said:


> Now, please tell me how this has anything to do with the charge that Trump colluded with the Russians to alter the outcome of the election.



It certainly shows that Trump did indeed have business relationships in Russia despite what he said publicly. No?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hutch Starskey said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Trump lied!  I am shocked....SHOCKED!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 18, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!



Some would say that's no way to speak of the former Executive VP of the Trump Org, but you make a good point.  When Trump wanted to lie about hush money payments, he said, "You'll have to ask Michael Cohen.  Michael is my attorney."   Lying was clearly one of Cohen's responsibilities.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.



I agree with Matthews now. He'll likely make a deal to resign before the end of the year, to get pardons fo rthe kids.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> *Buzzfeed: President Trump Directed Michael Cohen To Lie To Congress About The Moscow Tower Project*


Now this is what a true BOMBSHELL looks like.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> ...


When you Trump Chumps are responding to this topic, please use this handy list below.  Just post the number which indicates what you were going to say:

1.  It isn't illegal!

2. Okay, it's illegal, but who cares?

3. B-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-but Hillary!

4. B-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-but Obama!

5. Look!  Mexicans!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "The allegation that the President of the United States may have suborned perjury before our committee in an effort to curtail the investigation and cover up his business dealings with Russia is among the most serious to date. We will do what’s necessary to find out if it’s true." - Adam Shit
> ...


Trump attacks Schiff as 'little Adam Schitt' on Twitter - CNNPolitics


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!


Did someone say something about a proven liar?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> 
> This is the beginning of the end for Trump. If true, 'obstruction of justice by anybody's standards'
> 
> This is a slam dunk for obstruction of justice and possible conspiracy.




Sadly for you...the reporters reporting on this story stated on CNN they haven't seen any actual evidence of this........they just reported it without verifying the information...but thanks for playing....


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Already at least two other threads on this topic....JFC!


So? Are you debating any of them?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There never was a Trump tower project.


There never was a Putin.  It was all a dream.

Wakey wakey!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Cohen is a convicted perjurer as well as a proven liar.  Knock yourselves out!
> ...


From the OP link:

_The special counsel’s office learned about Trump’s directive for Cohen to lie to Congress through interviews with multiple witnesses from the Trump Organization and *internal company emails, text messages, and a cache of other documents.* Cohen then acknowledged those instructions during his interviews with that office._


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Yep, Barr said that, if true, its obstruction.


----------



## liarintheWH (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Already at least two other threads on this topic....JFC!
> ...



Are you debating any of the replies to the thread you started? Or just this one?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> ...


It's obstruction of justice because it relates to Russia. You're an ignoramus.

Trump apologists are always ready to distract to some other topic. Lol! 

And speaking of lies, beyond Zuckerburg no one on your list has any confirmed lies. You are the liar for posting that.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


That's pretty funny considering you're a dipshit who uses RT as a source.

RT has been frequently described as a propaganda outlet for the Russian government[11] and its foreign policy.[12][13][14][15][16][17] RT has also been accused of spreading disinformation[17][18][19] by news reporters,[20][21] including some former RT reporters.[22][23][24]


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

liarintheWH said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Oh, just give me time. I have a life beyond being on a forum 24/7. And you never answered my question. Lol!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> ...


Because they haven't gotten around to really investigating it dumb ass.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Watch the video idiot.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




LOL EVERY single person on my list is confirmed to have lied to Congress. CONFIRMED


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Then why did he lie about it?  And suborn his attorney to lie about it?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


See post 114.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


Read the link.

Oh, wait.  It's longer than a tweet.

Read post 114.

You're going to need to start at least a thousand diversionary topics about Hillary now, kid.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...d-his-lawyer-to-lie-to-congress-1428061251891
> ...


Two law enforcement witnesses say differently.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Nope! You are a liar. If it were true, you would have verified your claim through a fact check source.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the chief law enforcer of the land now suborns perjury.  This is the very definition of obstruction of justice and a crime.  Trump lies about collusion and Trump Tower.  If there ever was a reason to impeach any president this is it.
> ...


Mueller has the evidence.  Cohen merely confirmed it for him.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Got corroboration?  If not its another nothingburder...


See post 114.

Mueller has the evidence.  Cohen was just verbal confirmation of the hard evidence.

And you misspelled nothingberder.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




I didn't want to clog up the thread and alter the discussion, but apparently you want to.

Go start another thread, but if you are seriously arguing that lots of people haven't lied to Congress and not faced charges , well then I'm done taking you seriously.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You are a bankrupt Sheep with zero abilities to debate anything on this subject.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



What evidence does he have? does it consist entirely of hearsay?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

cnm said:


> _*Trump Told Michael Cohen To Lie About Trump Tower Moscow*
> 
> The news organization spoke with two unnamed federal law enforcement officials involved in the investigation who noted special counsel Robert Mueller learned of the deception through interviews with people in the Trump Organization and “internal company emails, text messages, and a cache of other documents.”_
> 
> ...


Nixon could have told you that!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


You were done before you started because your argument has nothing to do with the price of Tea in China. You threw spaghetti up against the wall hoping something/anything would stick. It doesn't. It's worth shit.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


See post 114.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already



I can't wait for your next post where you take the exact opposite stance and claim "this is a witch hunt!"


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Answer, no! Freedom of speech is not suborning a witness to lie to Congress in a criminal investigation.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

During his confirmation hearing earlier this week, William Barr said he might bury the Mueller report and publish his own summary of it for public consumption.

No way he can do that now.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Okay--I was just asking.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

There are going to be Russians falling out of every page of the Mueller report.  From Trump SoHo to Trump Moscow to Manafort to Papadapolous to Units 26165 and 74455 to Flynn to the Oval Office to Helsinki.

It's a fucking tick infestation.

There are probably Russians all over Traitor Trump's tax returns.  Hell, some Russian money launderer probably did his taxes for him!


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Cohen, was a slimy lawyer who was paid good money to do Donald's dirty work. And under the desires and command of the Trumps, he would lie, cheat and steal to get his boss adoring approval. And for his undying loyalty, Trump tossed this man, his pride and his family under the bus after Mueller and congress came a calling...all because Trump has this belief, you either wallow in the mud with me or go home and thus far, many have chosen to just go home or be let go.
The question now  becomes who are we to believe?
A man who for his entire life, has been priveledge and a liar. From refusing to serve your country by faking bone spurs to the current day events...of lying to know end, along with a lying attny Gulliani or a lone lawyer service only to Trump, who's going to jail, but who now refuses to take all the  blame from a boss that has given him no loyalty whatsoever?
Team Cohen here..

*


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Thanks for the circular *non-answer*.

The fact of the matter is that the ONLY piece of direct evidence that was leaked and reported was Cohen's admission, no other details of any corroborating evidence have been forthcoming, YET.

Vague references to documents, witnesses, etc.., isn't credible evidence since their is no way to know whether or not it consists of hearsay, circumstantial or otherwise questionable material.

Hopefully those pursuing this story will be in position to provide clarification and detail in short order.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Oh, I see.  Trump's Chumps are suddenly the paragons of empiricism.  

"Locker up!"

Karma's a BITCH.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> *Cohen, was a slimy lawyer who was paid good money to do Donald's dirty work. And under the desires and command of the Trumps, he would lie, cheat and steal to get his boss adoring approval. And for his undying loyalty, Trump tossed this man, his pride and his family under the bus after Mueller and congress came a calling...all because Trump has this belief, you either wallow in the mud with me or go home and thus far, many have chosen to just go home or be let go.
> The question now  becomes who are we to believe?
> A man who for his entire life, has been priveledge and a liar. From refusing to serve your country by faking bone spurs to the current day events...of lying to know end, along with a lying attny Gulliani or a lone lawyer service only to Trump, who's going to jail, but who now refuses to take all the  blame from a boss that has given him no loyalty whatsoever?
> Team Cohen here..
> *




Slimy lawyer, but you repeat yourself.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> There are going to be Russians falling out of every page of the Mueller report.  From Trump SoHo to Trump Moscow to Manafort to Papadapolous to Units 26165 and 74455 to Flynn to the Oval Office to Helsinki.
> 
> It's a fucking tick infestation.
> 
> There are probably Russians all over Traitor Trump's tax returns.  Hell, some Russian money launderer probably did his taxes for him!



The House needs to get Mnuchin back to explain the reasoning behind removing sanctions on Deripaska.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Cohen, was a slimy lawyer who was paid good money to do Donald's dirty work. And under the desires and command of the Trumps, he would lie, cheat and steal to get his boss adoring approval. And for his undying loyalty, Trump tossed this man, his pride and his family under the bus after Mueller and congress came a calling...all because Trump has this belief, you either wallow in the mud with me or go home and thus far, many have chosen to just go home or be let go.
> ...


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 18, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


*The definitive word here is "was"*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

If/When this allegation turns out to be true, things are going to get very intense.  Some WN whackadoos will go on a rampage.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


What would you know about empiricism? Your arguments generally lack anything that even approximates it.



> "Locker up!"
> 
> Karma's a BITCH.


LOL, hate to burst your bubble munchkin but I could care less if Donny gets tarred, feathered and then exiled to Siberia.

However, unlike you, my abhorrence of his Presidency doesn't force me to abandon reason and respect for evidence.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.

That's suborning perjury and is obstruction of justice and is most definitely impeachable

The Cohen is a liar and should not be believed.

HE WAS LYING to PROTECT Trump!

He lied to Congress about THIS..

And Cohen told Congress the SAME lies that Trump has been telling the American people.

Oh...


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Yep, could be serious.  President Pence has a nice ring to it.  Unless there was no "intent" like for Hillary...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2019)

So Cohen the man going to jail for crimes unrelated to Trump and who has lied many times in the past is now telling the truth.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 18, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So Cohen the man going to jail for crimes unrelated to Trump and who has lied many times in the past is now telling the truth.
> View attachment 240763



He is telling those like the OP what he or she or it want to read and hear...


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

He's lied all over the place and yet the loony left believes another lie??

Color me shocked.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So Cohen the man going to jail for crimes unrelated to Trump and who has lied many times in the past is now telling the truth.
> ...



Maybe, but if its corroborated, its a lot of trouble for Trump.  Haven't seen Rudy on TV trying to deny it yet.  That's bad too.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics

deep water if it can be proven..


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics
> ...




You are misinformed but for a Trump supporter, that is to be expected.

Subornation of perjury - Wikipedia


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

BuzzFeed reporter talks about explosive Trump story - CNN Video

Buzzfeed reporter Anthony Cormier discusses his report that details that President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime former attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rudy Giuliani just sharted


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> 
> That's suborning perjury and is obstruction of justice and is most definitely impeachable
> 
> ...



All of the orange mans people around him lied for him and now they're finding out he could care less about them.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> 
> That's suborning perjury and is obstruction of justice and is most definitely impeachable
> 
> ...



I believe we have a thread on this

Trump Directed Cohen to LIE to Congress: Multiple Sources NOW Reporting


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

The circular firing squad: Mueller targets turn on each other

Rudy Giuliani sent an unmistakable message Wednesday night: It’s everyone for themselves.

During a CNN interview, President Donald Trump’s personal lawyer blurted out that the only person he knows about who didn’t collude with Russia was Trump himself. Although Giuliani tried to walk back his comments on Thursday, the remarks put the sprawling web of people caught up in special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe on notice: no one is coming to save you.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It really is nice to see Trump & his criminal empire reminding me of ducks in the water.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime former attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.
> ...



Gee. Did Trump put a gun to his head??

I think not but I do think this is another load or steaming horse shit. LOL


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime former attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.
> ...


Finally!  After two fucking years of NOTHING.  This may actually be "something" of interest.

Those who are after Trump have actually identified a crime for which Trump himself would be culpable, if true.

We're getting somewhere.  Good job, haters.  Now you look _less _like a bunch of ass-hurt crybabies.  

.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics
> ...




Law enforcement, Mueller, no one cares what you believe, or think; myself included.

Looks like Trump will be going down like a $5 hooker on a john.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> ...



I believe we had 10,876 benghazi threads


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics
> ...


Beg pardon Farnsworth  just because Mueller hasn't leaked doesn't mean he doesn't have extensive material that will make trumps life a living hell


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Of course you don't because you are a lefty loon and don't care what anyone thinks except yourself.

Carry on lefty.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Rep. Swalwell reacts to report Trump told his lawyer to lie to Congress

This is gonna put Trump in league with Richard Nixon; oh Happy Days.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Beg pardon Farnsworth just because Mueller hasn't leaked doesn't mean he doesn't have extensive material that will make trumps life a living hell


Fine.  What's he waiting on?  Shit or get off the pot.

Until then, I will assume he has nothing.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Or not. LOL


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Beg pardon Farnsworth just because Mueller hasn't leaked doesn't mean he doesn't have extensive material that will make trumps life a living hell
> ...


Assume away.  LOL


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Beg pardon Farnsworth just because Mueller hasn't leaked doesn't mean he doesn't have extensive material that will make trumps life a living hell
> ...


yeah  him and 17 or so great investigators after 2 years have nothing?  Really?? that's what you assume?


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


He has put out statements denying it given Cohens questionable credibility and that Buzzfeed were the ones who published the let’s just say highly questionable to be polite Russian dossier I would not rush to accept any of this on face value. We have seen more than a few times a bombshell being announced and everyone starts screaming about impeachment and then when people calm down and take a closer look the bombshell ends up being a firecracker if that.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Why not. You assume his report will make your dreams come true.

I'm hoping his report sheds some light on Hitlery and what went on with her and the DNC.

We live in interesting times.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

If true, 'obstruction of justice by anybody's standards'


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Trump will not be charged, there will be no finding of collusion and Trump will be re-elected in 2020 because Mexicans are still scary.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Sure it is. Its about collusion between Trump and the Russians and the 2016 elections. Hitlery was part of it so she's included. LOL


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

They keep saying its "corroborated" so we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 18, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I have a better chance of waking with Ana De Armas in my bed than Trump being impeached and still I have no chance...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> yeah him and 17 or so great investigators after 2 years have nothing? Really?? that's what you assume?


What are you telling me?  That Mueller is delaying criminal justice?


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah him and 17 or so great investigators after 2 years have nothing? Really?? that's what you assume?
> ...



He's just hoping and praying that Mueller finds something. Well anything really.

I think he's just pissing up a rope. Hope he enjoys the golden shower.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 18, 2019)

Day 752 of "we've now moved into impeachable offence territory".


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> 
> That's suborning perjury and is obstruction of justice and is most definitely impeachable
> 
> ...


So What?.......prove it......


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


my money is on mueller


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 18, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> ...


Truthfully we could care less about this.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> All of the orange mans people around him lied for him and now they're finding out he could care less about them.


How many presidents have not had people around them ready to hide the truth?...this is common place in Washington....prosecute Trump and we will have to go back in time for years prosecuting people that lied for other elected officials.....


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Day 752 of "we've now moved into impeachable offence territory".



day 752 of idiot RW's asking dunbshit questions about an investigation that  ISNT FUCKING OVER ....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> 
> That's suborning perjury and is obstruction of justice and is most definitely impeachable
> 
> ...


Un named sources and the story is already falling apart.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> MULTIPLE Sources!!!
> It MUST be TROO!



Mueller knows his job

He has interviewed multiple sources and obtained emails and other documentation 

Will Trump testify under oath that he did not order subordinates to lie?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> day 752 of idiot RW's asking dunbshit questions about an investigation that ISNT FUCKING OVER ....


Just like the Clinton investigation, this is a nothing burger.  752 days of investigating is 20x more than anyone should need if something really had occurred.  I called in on the Clinton thing and I am calling it now.

The ONLY thing they MAY have on Trump is him instructed someone to lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Day 752 of "we've now moved into impeachable offence territory".
> ...


Getting interesting though


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > day 752 of idiot RW's asking dunbshit questions about an investigation that ISNT FUCKING OVER ....
> ...


A nothing Burger that has led to multiple indictments and convictions. 

This charge is serious shit.  Trump better have his act together


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



might explain the truck load of lawyers the WH is hiring ...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Finally!  After two fucking years of NOTHING.  This may actually be "something" of interest.
> 
> Those who are after Trump have actually identified a crime for which Trump himself would be culpable, if true.
> 
> ...



As reported by Buzzfeed and CNN...And we all know how impeccable their reputations are for solid and factual reportage.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> They keep saying its "corroborated" so we'll see how it plays out.


What I have heard is it’s two unnamed former law enforcement people there are also supposed to be text messages and e-mails that apparently no one including the two unnamed sources have seen. As you say we will see where it goes but it sure feels like I have seen this movie before.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > MULTIPLE Sources!!!
> ...



Oh and you think he could order someone to lie for him?? I doubt that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

I am watching team Trump respond to the charges

They are replying that Cohen is a liar. They are not saying the charges are not true


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!  After two fucking years of NOTHING.  This may actually be "something" of interest.
> ...



Yup. Real upstanding journalistic sources. Honor and truth abound with both.

Not hardly.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Democrats say report that Trump told Cohen to lie about Moscow deal, if true, could prove obstruction


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.




Yup, so all through this thing, how have those anonymous sources worked out so far?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Of course he can. Ordering or asking someone to lie on your behalf will yield the same result


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I am watching team Trump respond to the charges
> 
> They are replying that Cohen is a liar. They are not saying the charges are not true



Duuh Once again. Common sense. If Cohen is lying, which he is, then the charges are false.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes, it’s a crime and an impeachable offense if provable.

Lying to Congress is a crime. Telling someone to commit a crime is conspiracy, which is a criminal offense.

It all comes down to whether or not Cohen has proof beyond just his word.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Telling someone to commit a crime is not a crime. It's MUCH more involved than that.

If I tell you to go rob a bank and you do it, I have not committed a crime.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Rudy denies the Buzzfeed claim
Giuliani dismisses report Trump told Cohen to lie to Congress


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


Lots of indictments and prison sentences.  That's how they've worked out.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


I've always been able to back up my claims.  Every time.  Whenever someone challenges me on one, I bury them.

So I have that going for me.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah and I wondering what the Trump tower is all about.

There is no Trump tower. They tried a bribe which didn't work. So. No Trump Tower.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 18, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So Cohen the man going to jail for crimes unrelated to Trump and who has lied many times in the past is now telling the truth.
> View attachment 240763



Confirmation bias at it's finest! Every other thing that came out of Cohen's mouth is a lie but this one....THIS ONE IS TRUE!  

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

I'll say one thing for Lefty he's one consistent little bitch.

Jo


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Beyond the fact that you are stupid for beleiving every "source with knowledge" bulshit story we've heard despite 3 years of it never panning out there is the obvious. If Trump , or anyone else for that matter, conspired to get a witness to lie to Congress, that would be illegal, but it wouldn't be "obstruction of justice"


William Barr thinks otherwise....

The 1 Line That William Barr Wrote About Obstruction That Could Haunt Trump | HuffPost

“


> As things stand, obstruction laws do not criminalize just any act that can influence a ‘proceeding,’” he wrote in a document shared on Twitter by The Daily Beast’s Justin Miller. “Rather, they are concerned with acts intended to have a _particular kind_ of impact.”
> 
> Barr then spelled out what would constitute obstruction, such as witness tampering. And he specifically said that even the president could be guilty in that case:
> 
> “*Obviously, the President and any other official can commit obstruction in this classic sense of sabotaging a proceeding’s truth-finding function. Thus, for example, if a President knowingly destroys or alters evidence, suborns perjury,* or induces a witness to change testimony, or commits any act deliberately impairing the integrity or availability of evidence, then he, like anyone else, commits the crime of obstruction.”


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond the fact that you are stupid for beleiving every "source with knowledge" bulshit story we've heard despite 3 years of it never panning out there is the obvious. If Trump , or anyone else for that matter, conspired to get a witness to lie to Congress, that would be illegal, but it wouldn't be "obstruction of justice"
> ...



HuffPo??

Nuff said.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> What happened to the bombshell on Manafort visiting Assange media said they had pictures, and proof of Cohen having been in Prague media said they had phone records?


What happened to the bombshell that Manafort was colluding with a Russian spy while head ofbthe Trump campaign?

Oh yeah...that was true.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Wait so Mueller has had this information for over a year and still not acted on it?


Correct, you cannot indict a sitting president. What exactly would you expect?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> Yeah and I wondering what the Trump tower is all about.
> 
> There is no Trump tower. They tried a bribe which didn't work. So. No Trump Tower.


Your argument is not relevant to anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> So why isn't Rosenstein going after federal investigators leaking sealed indictments?


How do you know he hasn't asked about it?


----------



## Meister (Jan 18, 2019)

*Please keep on topic going forward*


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and I wondering what the Trump tower is all about.
> ...



Of course not. Cause it ain't yours. LOL


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Buzzfeed....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Is that the best that you can do?? Stupid question, of course that is your best shot. Now prove that Barr did not say what they are reporting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Buzzfeed....
> 
> View attachment 240785


Right!!! Why can't BuzzFeed just be honorable, honest, and reputable like Trump is?


Heh heh


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Did you tell me to lie about it in front of Congress?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> If/When this allegation turns out to be true, things are going to get very intense.  Some WN whackadoos will go on a rampage.


I have a feeling this is just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Prove that he did?? HuffPo?? Really??


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What the fuck does that have to do with anything moron? If I tell you to lie to Congress and you do, I have not committed a crime.


Now if I did more than just told you "hey lie to Congress" then yes that could be a crime, depending. But simply telling you to lie to Congress is not a crime.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

The law enforcement sources told BuzzFeed that Cohen confirmed to special counsel Robert Mueller's team that Trump issued the order to lie to Congress.

leads me to believe LE has something solid ...


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Buzzfeed....
> 
> View attachment 240785


The white house (or Trump) could easily deny that he directed Cohen to lie to congress, but they havent denied it.

Calling Cohen a liar is like a mob boss calling his hit man a cold-blooded killer.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!  After two fucking years of NOTHING.  This may actually be "something" of interest.
> ...



We shall see who is more believable........Buzzfeed, CNN

Or our President


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If/When this allegation turns out to be true, things are going to get very intense.  Some WN whackadoos will go on a rampage.
> ...




More like another tip of another nothingburger.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfeed....
> ...


Mueller is not that stupid

He will not rely on Cohens word. He is tying up other witnesses and building an email and documentation trail


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If/When this allegation turns out to be true, things are going to get very intense.  Some WN whackadoos will go on a rampage.
> ...


I have a whackjob brother who was ready to go on a shooting rampage if Trump didn't win the 2016 election.  He couldn't wait to start shooting gays and blacks and Mexicans.

I seriously considered calling DHS during the New Hampshire primaries since he lives there and the candidates are easily approachable.  Fortunately, our family got him to go to the VA and get psychiatric help.

He could be on a watchlist  now.  I don't know.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfeed....
> ...


Ooooo....He denied doing it!....That's proof!.....In fucking China.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Whistling past a graveyard


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




You are sniffing glue. Not one person has been convicted and sentenced in relation to anything Russia. And not one “confidential source” has planned out. You democrats must take classes on your lying. Or maybe it’s PTSD from all your undercover work for the US army ? You have a habit of telling lies. This is no different.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfeed....
> ...


They don't need Cohen and his testimony. Remember the raid?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




I hope your brother is getting the help he needs. Seriously.

Too bad some of the posters here apparently don't have family members who will get them the help they obviously need.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yup, one more time since January 2016. Yup.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



You see that. I see that.

All the lefty loons see is another chance at Trump.

They sure are stupid.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Manafort has ties to Russia and Trump, and he's already in jail. Cohen is going to jail, and he has ties to Russia.Next!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Mueller is making sure all his accusations are fully supported by documentation


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


You poor thing.  I guess your propagandists have kept you in the dark, eh?

For example, how is it possible you don't know Flynn was convicted for lying about his conversations with Russians?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


OK, here is a copy from another source of the actual memo

https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthe...4c05e39318dd2d136b3/optimized/full.pdf#page=1

enjoy!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with anything moron? If I tell you to lie to Congress and you do, I have not committed a crime.


Yes you have, dumbass. In fact, even if that person doesn't like, you still have committed a crime.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> You are sniffing glue. Not one person has been convicted and sentenced in relation to anything Russia


Except for the people who have been convicted of lying to investigators and congress regarding their dealings with Russia.

How do you goobers say this stuff with a straight face? Embarrassing.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You are so unbelievably ignorant.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > You are sniffing glue. Not one person has been convicted and sentenced in relation to anything Russia
> ...


Let him or her believe it. In the mean time, those who are in jail who they think are not, are probably sniffing glue themselves.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Barr should not be nominated.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfeed....
> ...


Are you suggesting they lie again?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I added it to this list:
> 
> Let's make a list of the questions we want Congress to ask Michael Cohen:


HAH-HAH! Buzzfeed Reporter Behind Latest Cohen Russian Hotel Junk Hit Piece Admits He DID NOT SEE THE UNDERLYING REPORT (VIDEO)


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> Yeah and I wondering what the Trump tower is all about.
> 
> There is no Trump tower. They tried a bribe which didn't work. So. No Trump Tower.


If you had to "wonder what the Trump Tower was about, then how can you say there was "no Trump Tower"?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You are arguing with someone who drinks WND's piss by the gallon.

Don't bother.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I added it to this list:
> ...


He doesn't have to. They have what they need from the Cohen raid


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I added it to this list:
> ...


Michael Cohen will be testifying before Congress in February.  What kind of diversions do you think Trump and your propagandists will come up with to distract from his testimony?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




He's already been nominated fool.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Why would they divert from the testimony from someone who is going to prison for lying to Congress? LOL

Cohen is worthless as a prosecutorial witness.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthe...4c05e39318dd2d136b3/optimized/full.pdf#page=1
> 
> enjoy!!



I have read that memo, and three things come to mind.

1. Why did Barr write that completely unsolicited memo?  He wasn't even in government, much less connected to the Mueller investigation.

2. Barr's memo revolves around the contention that Trump asking Comey to "let go" of the Flynn investigation did not rise to obstruction.  However, his long-winded explanation of what does constitute obstruction perfectly matches the current allegation of Trump suborning Cohen's perjury.  Barr's memo will thus come back to haunt him.  His own words will support impeachment.

3. If Trump is guilty, he should immediately withdraw his nomination of Barr to mitigate the damage the memo can cause for him in the immediate future.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> lock up Jared. lock up Ivanka. lock up Don Jr. and let me adopt Barron!


What about the Former Hooker Melania? To do DrumpF you need to be serving IT as a hooker.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already


what is?  to do so is a crime, the thing is, there is no hearsay allowed in a courtroom unless you made your wife disappear and she told someone you'd do it.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already
> ...


See post 148.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > day 752 of idiot RW's asking dunbshit questions about an investigation that ISNT FUCKING OVER ....
> ...


IF trump told cohen to lie to congress impeachment is on it's way and on another track
Politics
*Pelosi Accuses Trump Administration of Leaking Her Travel Plans*
By 
Erik Wasson
 and 
Jennifer Jacobs
January 18, 2019, 9:52 AM EST Updated on January 18, 2019, 12:24 PM EST

 
House speaker, delegation planned to use commercial flight
 
Spokesman says Trump canceling military flight raised threat





Nancy Pelosi Photographer: Al Drago/Bloomberg

 Share

 Tweet

 Post

 Email
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi accused President Donald Trump’s administration of leaking her plan to fly commercially to Afghanistan, forcing her to scuttle the trip because of the heightened danger.



Pelosi said that after Trump on Thursday publicly revealed plans for the trip in a letter denying use of military aircraft for her congressional delegation to make the trip to visit troops in the war zone, they made alternative plans to use commercial service. But she said the State Department warned that publicity about the trip raised the danger level, and then a leak about the delegation’s plan to fly commercial forced her to scrap that plan.


----------



## Camp (Jan 18, 2019)

Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


One way or another, we're going to get to the bottom of it.

However, what we know already is damning.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

maybe he just tells the likes of you to fk yourself. just saying.

any day now, any day now


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


*Conspiracy*

*A conspiracy occurs when two or more people agree to commit an illegal act and take some step toward its completion.* Conspiracy is an inchoate crimebecause it does not require that the illegal act actually have been completed. For instance, a group of individuals can be convicted of conspiracy to commit burglary *even if the actual burglary never happens*. Conspiracy is also unique in that, unlike attempt, a defendant can be charged with both conspiracy to commit a crime, and the crime itself if the crime is completed.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


nope.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



Only if you can actually prove a real crime.  I haven't seen that evidence yet.  Lots of wailing and screaming... not real evidence.

If the report comes out, and there are real problems..... I'll be the first to support his removal.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The wall shutdown will be old news by then


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


"Fire a missile at North Korea!"

The diversion will somehow be North Korean related.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


well obammy will be tried perhaps finally when we get the new AG and he actually indicts obammy for treason.


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 18, 2019)

Dream on 4 more year's.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


It is not in Trump's nature to resign.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthe...4c05e39318dd2d136b3/optimized/full.pdf#page=1
> ...




A couple things wrong with your analysis

First, Barr is adamant that a sitting US President can NOT be indicted. So that's a non starter

Second ,  what an AG says really woudn't have any play in an impeachment proceeding.

Third, Nancy Pelosi isn't stupid, she's going to tolerate the outer fringe of her party to talk about impeachment, but there will NEVER be a vote on impeaching Trump. With one possible exception. If Trump wins reelection in 2020 and Democrats win BOTH houses of Congress, then you MIGHT see an impeachment vote.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 18, 2019)

Who'd have expected progs to talk impeachment with Democrats running the House now?

You have to appreciate how all negative rumors surrounding Trump are a positive for progs. And of course they're all true.  Cohen is a prog's hero.

Progs are tarded now.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Seems like Mueller has evidence. Tangible evidence of obstruction of justice. On top of that he has Cohen. This is absolutely terrible, bad and no good for Trump."


he does?  based on what exactly do you make such a stupid false statement?


----------



## NightFox (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Uh-huh, you and Donny seem to have similar self images, BIGLY.

….In the meantime, I suspect I'll receive another binary reply along the lines of "_Trump's Chump's_ _<*fill in irrelevant string of text here*>_"  in place of anything cogent relating to the original point of contention. 

YOU MAY PROCEED


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Trump lies his ass off on a regular basis and Tards like you lap it up -  SO DONT USE COHEN LYING AS AN EXCUSE


----------



## Camp (Jan 18, 2019)

Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





This is where you think you are so smart. Your claim is that Russia collided with Trump to take the election. This has been proven to not be the case at a minimum of one or more times every month since Trump took office. So here you are, Flynn is in trouble for lying about talking to Russia. Was that conversation about the election of 2016 or in any way attempting to subvert it in Teump Favor? Nope, and you can not show one thing that says it was. What Flynn did wasn’t even what he is in trouble for, he is in trouble for lying about it. So stick to your lies about being an undercover agent for the army. That lie is way better and more enjoyable.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



We're talking about impeachment, not an indictment.



DandyDonovan said:


> Second ,  what an AG says really woudn't have any play in an impeachment proceeding.



It will have play when it comes to whether or not Mueller's report sees the light of day. And it will have play when it comes to testimony during an impeachment hearing.  And it will have play in the court of public opinion, which is where Trump stages his incoherent defense.



DandyDonovan said:


> Third, Nancy Pelosi isn't stupid, she's going to tolerate the outer fringe of her party to talk about impeachment, but there will NEVER be a vote on impeaching Trump. With one possible exception. If Trump wins reelection in 2020 and Democrats win BOTH houses of Congress, then you MIGHT see an impeachment vote.


This suborning of perjury allegation just caused impeachment to move from the fringe toward the core.  I think we are even going to see the I-word coming out of the mouths of Fox News pundits if it turns out to be true.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 18, 2019)

TheDude said:


> Who'd have expected progs to talk impeachment with Democrats running the House now?
> 
> You have to appreciate how all negative rumors surrounding Trump are a positive for progs. And of course they're all true.  Cohen is a prog's hero.
> 
> Progs are tarded now.


--------------------------------yep !!


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




IF IF IF 

None of this shit is ever true. When will yall realize that.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 18, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


Truthfully. Many people are not violent. But they will let the violent ones do their damage. Including your vicious and dangerous friends. Cities can fry for all we care anymore. Hillary and Trump did not talk much about freedom.  Cruz did. But we are so far gone that Cruz was not electable. How many women would have not voted for him because he was not cute? Yeah if you get rid of Trump you will ignite something. Maybe those deplorables will refuse to send you food. That would be a hoot. Just one idea.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


How is this being disproven when Manafort gave Russia polling data?  It's not yet proven, but it's not yet disproven.  Moreover, it needn't be "disproven."

If, as is reported, Trump directed Cohen to lie about Trump biz contacts during the election, and if the Lads and Ivanka lied as well, under oath  .... then even the question that is more important than any perjury, and Trump suborning perjury which is an impeachable offense, WHAT possibly would be worth chancing felonies and jail to cover up?


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




So again you are telling lies? You just said right now that Flynn was talking to the Russian ambassador about subverting the 2016 election. You just made that implication.


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 18, 2019)

Won't it be hilarious watching when he is reelected.  *Graphic imaged removed*


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


LoL.  We shall see.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > You are sniffing glue. Not one person has been convicted and sentenced in relation to anything Russia
> ...




We’re you g500’s wing man back in the day when he worked undercover for the army?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Hey dipshit. I'm on record here MULTIPLE times saying Trump is a liar. I challenge you to find a single post of yours calling ANY Democrat a liar , even though they obviously are.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Again, it all rests on what evidence there is to support Cohen’s claims. No one is going to impeach Trump based solely on what someone as incredulous as Cohen says.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


More and more evidence is coming out that the Russians interfered in our election, and that members of the Trump campaign actively worked with Russians to make it happen.

I have never said Trump personally "collided" with Russia.  I have serious doubts he did.  However, I am more and more convinced Trump was in the loop as to the collusion of others with Russia.

Right after Donald, Jr. enthusiastically agreed to meet with Russian cutouts to get dirt on Clinton, Trump announced to the whole world that he was going to have some bigly news about Clinton the following Monday.

The Trump campaign brought Russians right into Trump Tower, for chrissakes!  For the express purpose of receiving dirt on Clinton.  "I love it!" <--- Don, Jr.

When the Russians did not immediately hand over the dirt, Trump failed to hold the promised press conference. That, more than anything else, has convinced me he was in the loop.

Trump also personally directed the lies which would be told about the Trump Tower meeting.

Manafort met with Russians to provide them internal polling data which the Russians could use to manipulate their target audiences on social media.

Flynn met with the Russians to give them a nod and a wink that Trump was going to ease up the Obama's sanctions and to thus ask them not to respond in kind to Obama's sanctions.

Trump told the whole world in Helsinki he trusted Putin more than his own intelligence agencies.

And most recently, REPUBLICAN president Donald fucking Trump told the whole world that the Soviets were right to invade Afghanistan.

If that doesn't wake you tards up, nothing will.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Where did he say anything thing about subverting the 2016 election in regards to Flynn’s conviction?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Graphic image removed*
OUTSTANDING


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


See post 148.  Cohen is the icing, not the cake.

And did you say something about a known liar?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



Let's say, yes, he did do this.

What was it about, do you know?

What did he ask Cohen to lie about?


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




No there isn’t. It’s bullshit and hype. 


ABC News Correspondent: Sources Say Mueller Report Will Be 'Anti-Climactic'


*ABC News Correspondent: Sources Say Mueller Report Will Be ‘Anti-Climactic’*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Ivanka and Donald Junior are caught in the evidence web, too.  According to the allegation, they were provided updates on the scheme.

Junior doesn't exactly have a stellar track record of maintaining the code of silence.

"I love it!"


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks JC have a good wk end.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...






Meh, coming from a dude who claimed to have been I listed in the army and sent undercover to investigate the Klan, you ain’t much of an authority on lying.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


it doesn't matter.  the mere fact is that if anyone asks someone to lie in front of congress, then it's obstruction. even if they tell them to plead the 5th. of course Unless you are obammy, hitlery, comey, Loretta momma, or any fking filthy ass lying demoloser.  just remember that.  bleach bit vagina.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


That was before this latest Buzzfeed news.

And I was well aware Trump's unbelievable comment about the Soviets would not even wake you comatose fools up.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> Won't it be hilarious watching when he is reelected. View attachment 240801


I love the lava roll.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


If he takes his chance, and is impeached by the Senate, then he can't be pardoned....  anyone impeached can not be pardoned.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Ivanka and Donald Junior are caught in the evidence web, too.  According to the allegation, they were provided updates on the scheme.
> 
> Junior doesn't exactly have a stellar track record of maintaining the code of silence.
> 
> "I love it!"




Show us then? Your own masters even gave up on Russia.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


"I listed"?

???

I never made either of those claims, retard.

I am retired military.  I never said it was the Army.

And I never went undercover in the Klan. 

Put down the crack pipe.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

They would have leaked any real evidence.  

I think all they have is Michael Cohen telling them so


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanka and Donald Junior are caught in the evidence web, too.  According to the allegation, they were provided updates on the scheme.
> ...


Read the OP link.  Try to catch up.

i realize it is longer than a tweet and will thus strain your bumper sticker intellect, but do your best.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Flynn's trouble was that he was working for money from foreign powers and didn't report it.  As G5000 pointed out, Flynn was passing messages to kislyak that Trump was going to ease sactions after the inaguaration .... and that in itself has never been called illegal.  A candidate or presumptive potus may tell a foreign power what his for policy would be.  But the question is whether Putin helped Trump get elected, and Trump was fulfilling a promise he made for aid ... and that is BIG LEAGUE illegal, which is one thing Mueller's investigating.

Flynn is also still being looked at for possible illegal Israeli and Saudi donations to the inauguration.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.






*If! Cow shit was butter ewe libtards would not have to churn! *


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


naw, won't even be in the house.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already
> ...


The court will hear the claims of Cohen and others involved. They will also see emails and other documentation 
Did Cohen make recordings?

The judge will decide if the evidence or Trumps denials are more convincing


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I did.  None were identified.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Got corroboration?  If not its another nothingburder...


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The deep state is in a panic seeing how Latinos are suddenly changing for trump from the latest marist poll

The deep state is fighting any way they can no matter how corrupt


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




What a load of shit. Mueller is not investigating whether Putin helped Trump win an election in exchange for anything.  

You people are stupid, and in for a pretty sad surprise when the Mueller report finally drops and you see that Trump was not being investigated by him for anything.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The men are waking up and more and more on trumps side


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Trump will take his chances just like his old friend Bill Clinton did.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Mueller must know the men will not allow his blackmail


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nixon was going to take his chances, too.

Then the tapes were released by the Supreme Court.

Then the fat lady began singing.  Even the Republicans couldn't stomach what they heard on those tapes, and Nixon resigned.

Whatever documentation Mueller has about the subornation of perjury could be the equivalent of the Nixon tapes.  We'll see.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...



Which makes it even odder that a year ago many in the MSM were predicting he didn't really want to be President and would resign any day .

Also , it's hilarious the way liberals all parrot each other Google "If Cohen claims are true Trump must resign or be impeached" and laugh at the results.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



All nations helps America's candidates based on their interests and wants

Always happens and is normal. 

If mueller tries that trick the men will rise up and stop this crookedness


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

When starting a new Thread, please first check and confirm that there are not Current Threads, on the Same Topic, This will Avoid Merges. Please select the forum that best relates to the subject matter of your topic. Opening Posts require more than a Copy and Paste with a Link, You need to include relevant, on topic material of your own. When posting a new topic do not use the CAPS lock.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 18, 2019)

It is reasonably obvious that Nancy Pelosi will handle this bruhaha fairly.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.

I think it has more to do with mob money than Putin wanting him to win an election.

Could be both.

But there was mob money behind Trump SoHo.

Trump is such a pathological liar that the very name Trump SoHo is a lie.  That building is nowhere near SoHo.  He just wanted the prestige attached.

Just like he added ten imaginary stories to Trump Tower on Fifth Avenue.

The guy is one giant illusion from top to bottom. A giant turd with a thin layer of gold plating.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Well, it goes to the question of what Barr has said is obstruction, and what is not.   Perhaps this, out of Trump's own foolishness does qualify.  Yet what was he trying to cover up?  Was it actually connected to anything?  Is there any proof of that beyond circumstantial?  Or was it, as is always the case with Trump, just about money and image?  Most of these clowns posting this stuff can only repeat what the MSM tell them, and have no ability to do any critical thinking.  The question was aimed at them, not you.  They, in the end, have no idea what any of it is about.  Just BAD ORANGE MAN FORCED SOMEONE TO VIOLATE CONGRESSIONAL RULES, AND IT WAS AGAINST THE LAW.  WE HAVE PROOOF!!!!!!  



On top of this, if folks were familiar with what he was doing and why, and what it is all about, then they would gauge whether this is a political witch hunt, where folks are using the apparatus of the bureaucracy to their advantage in the matter of process crimes to try to nail him.


Is this really worth allowing the elites in the bureaucracy to subvert the will of the electorate?

That is what they do in banana republics and Eastern block nations.  

If the American right weren't so lazy and apathetic, drinking beer, hunting and watching footballs, I could imagine them marching on D.C. over such nasty elite shenanigans.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> 
> I think it has more to do with mob money than Putin wanting him to win an election.
> 
> ...



Show us on the doll where Putin touched you to make you flip your vote


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



Even if he gets impeached by the House, he does not have to resign. You know. Like Clinton.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

Mueller beat the "Confession" out of Mueller


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> 
> I think it has more to do with mob money than Putin wanting him to win an election.
> 
> ...



Please let the other guy post under this name, this new poster is a fucking toad


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 18, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> When starting a new Thread, please first check and confirm that there are not Current Threads, on the Same Topic, This will Avoid Merges. Please select the forum that best relates to the subject matter of your topic. Opening Posts require more than a Copy and Paste with a Link, You need to include relevant, on topic material of your own. When posting a new topic do not use the CAPS lock.


You may have to send detailed instructions via pm. After all it is a libtard you are trying to teach.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

We need at least sixty new impeachment threads daily or this forum will die of boredom! Liberals are allowed to troll and spam!


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Nixon was going to take his chances, too.
> 
> Then the tapes were released by the Supreme Court.
> 
> ...




But that still doesn't answer my question.  When did Trump's development deal in Moscow Start, not when Trump allegedly suborned Cohen to perjure himself on planning its end?  That, seems irrelevant to me.

And is any of that, can they PROVE, relevant to collusion with Russia? 

Or, as he keeps saying, "political witch hunt?"

IOW, a process crime by the D.C. lawyers and elites to subvert the duly elected will of the nation?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> 
> I think it has more to do with mob money than Putin wanting him to win an election.
> 
> ...




I doubt there is a single building in NYC that doesn't have mob money behind it so meh.

And besides the DNC itself is a crime syndicate.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course Mueller has no investigation going into shared polling data with Russia and Russian intelligence aiming social media and false reporting to likely Trump voters.  This is all a fantasy.  And Mueller has not investigated any other things of value, such as loans or land deals, Putin may have offered Trump


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


dude, just adds to stacks of evidence that they are one party one voice all the time.  Including MSM.  LOL


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> ...


Ah.  The "everybody does it" gambit.  That was the chief defense used by Nixon defenders, too.

So you have no moral legs to stand on.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...




It is all fantasy, based on outright lies.

Putin didn't help Trump win the election you fool. 

If he did, however, he made the worst tactical mistake in the history of geopolitics. Trump has HURT Russia. Far more than Hillary Clinton ever  would have.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I'm not the one trying to stand on morals sir, You are. Is Trump dirty? Probably in one form or another, but so is everyone IN DC, so unless you want them all gone, going after him is just political grandstanding.

Myself, I'd gladly vote to remove Trump from office if every dirty Democrat in Congress also had to go (Republicans too, for that matter)


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I think of all the people who were shocked the day after Election Day, no one was more shocked than Trump himself.

I don't think he actually expected to win.

Trump has wanted to be President for decades.  He tried and tried and tried to ingratiate himself with the Democrats, but they just treated him like an ATM, took his donations, and chucked him on the chin and called him cute.

Trump finally figured out the retards, hypocrites, and bigots who have hijacked the GOP would be much easier to hoax.  So he changed his registration from Democrat to Republican, and began talking the way a far left liberal thinks conservatives talk.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


definition of witch hunt is looking for a crime where one doesn't exist.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




I don't think he expected to win either. I think he was shocked when it turned out that even with all the cheating and voter fraud and everything else in her favor Hillary Clinton lost. I submit the fact that he didn't have people lined up to take every job he could nominate someone for as proof of this.

And also of course, yes it's a good thing retards, liars, hypocrites, and bigots don't run the DNC LOL come on, that kind of crap in beneath you.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



Maybe there really is a Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Thank you for at least admitting that whole "drain the swamp" chant was  yet another hoax.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Oh I don't think it was a hoax, I think the swamp is just so big that Trump never stood a chance.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Putin didn't help Trump win the election you fool..


Sorry, but it is indisputable at this point that Putin did indeed give Trump a leg up.

Your willful blindness is astonishing.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


And that is what is funny. His agendas are just basic common sense.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Trump has enlarged the swamp.  He had no intention of draining it.  He planned on branding it.

TRUMP SWAMP.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> 
> I think it has more to do with mob money than Putin wanting him to win an election.
> 
> ...


Oligarchs never do anything for free.  They made Trump loans to build casinos.  That's proven, though a complete list of casinos is unknown, and most likely the Oligarchs made loans on stuff never completed.  The question is what to the oligarchs get.  Trump is hardly the only casino operator to get Oligarch loans, just as the old mob bankrolled Atlantic City.  The mob gets the "vig" on the loan, and if the borrower can't "make the vig" they get "the nut," or the casino.  Back when legit bankers made loans to Trump, it was not much different.   

Whether Putin directed the Oligarchs to help Trump with any aim to Trump going into politics ..... I agree that seems far fetched.

But separately we have the former KGB leading a cyber campaign for Trump, when he really didn't have any social media research of his own, which was what Team Obama pioneered in 08 and expanded in 12.  We don't know how closely Trump and his campaign were allied to the former KGB in sharing and coordinating actions.  And we don't know what Putin expected to get.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Putin didn't help Trump win the election you fool..
> ...




Bullshit. they bought a few hundred thousand dollars in FB ads LOL

I bet Google swayed more votes Hillary's way than Russia swayed Trump's way..


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


William Barr disagrees with all of you.  He says Mueller's investigation is not a witch hunt.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Got a list of nations carrying out social media campaigns on Americans in American elections?

Any arguments of "they all do that" is a sign of  a weak mind and no information.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


The implication is that they all do it, so it's okay.

Never once do you see the slightest anger directed at interference by a hostile foreign power.  And that speaks volumes about their character and their total lack of love of country.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Russia did far more than that.

You really need to open your eyes.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

the Russian Trump Tower project would've given Trump's company a $4 million upfront fee, no upfront costs, a percentage of the sales and control over marketing and design. The deal also included an opportunity to name the hotel spa after Ivanka Trump.

no way Trump knew about any of that ....


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Trump told the Rube Herd he had no dealings with Russia.  As I've said many times, the only way someone can lie so brazenly and willfully is they must have total contempt for the rubes.

Total. Contempt.

Trump pisses in their faces, and they fight each other for a sip.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


precisely.

They are trying to accuse him of being a Manchurian candidate for Russia.

All he ever did was business in Russia.

When it appeared he might actually have a shot at nomination and the oval office, he had his attorney lie about when he stopped negotiating a hotel deal.  It has nothing to do with collusion.

Thank you for pointing that out.

WITCH HUNT.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Trump has made a couple tweets since the story broke.

The first one: MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!  

The second one: AMERICA FIRST!


How...eerily robotic.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Oh, so now you like the wonderful upstanding credential of, "pardon all the criminals," Barr huh?

Whomever advised Trump to make THAT appointment either outplayed him, or Trump is a stooge.

We'll find out if, indeed, Trump ever gets impeached.

*Triumph of Conventional Wisdom: AP Expunges Iran/Contra Pardons from Barr’s Record*
Triumph of Conventional Wisdom: AP Expunges Iran/Contra Pardons from Barr’s Record


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Seems like Mueller has evidence. Tangible evidence of obstruction of justice. On top of that he has Cohen. This is absolutely terrible, bad and no good for Trump."
> ...


based on we all know he's a liar  so there must be much evidence to prove he's telling the truth now  AND if there is such evidence will you still have your head up trumps ass??


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Trump has made a couple tweets since the story broke.
> 
> The first one: MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!
> 
> ...



stroking his drones to keep their chubby up


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Here is what I posted in a topic announcing Barr's nomination:



g5000 said:


> William Barr?
> 
> Holy smokes. Now there's a name I haven't heard in a coon's age.
> 
> I hope he is smart enough to turn the job down.  Seems like everyone who goes to work for Trump ends up horribly regretting it.



TA-DAAAAAAA!


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





The media has said as much. At best it will be a report confirming what everyone already knows, Trumps an asshole. As far as the Russia investigation go’s, I’m curious to see how the other criminal investigations are going as well as what the situation with Comey, McCabe and all them turns out.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...




Wrong

Equal justice is a nations foundation

All nations works for certain candidates

Equal justice must stay equal.

So no problem at all


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




You need to open your eyes friend. I work in DC and deal with the assholes in Congress on a fairly regular basis. The amount of foreign money these fuckers take is eye popping and guess what ? Russia isn't even close to being one of the worst offenders.

This whole consideration is a fucking joke. Trump has hurt Russian interests, he's literally ordered the death of Russian soldiers, US/Russian relations are at their lowest since the Cold War and you nimrods who frankly know NOTHING just go alone with whatever the media and Dems both of whom have been proven to be full of shit liars tell you.


----------



## Third Party (Jan 18, 2019)

After the 2016 election, we heard a new way Hillary could replace Trump as president every week. Finally that died. We have heard the same with Mueller's probe, except it will take month's to die.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Oh, so now you like the wonderful upstanding credential of, "pardon all the criminals," Barr huh?
> 
> Whomever advised Trump to make THAT appointment either outplayed him, or Trump is a stooge.
> 
> ...


He's another one who's kookier than the birthers.

As far as Barr goes, he stunk of swamp to me from the moment he was named as the nominee.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> It is reasonably obvious that Nancy Pelosi will handle this bruhaha fairly.


Oh look, a catheter.  Donald, front and center, please  (-:


g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


Back to the Nixon analogy.  I recall people saying about the breakins and spying "they all do it."  And at the time, I thought ... maybe so.  My emotions were involved because I wasn't happy with either LBJ or Nixon telling me to buck up for SE Asia and land mines.  LOL

but then, as it turned out, LBJ overstepped surveillance looking for domestic terrorists.  I admit I'm one of those not too outraged by W's and Obama's oversteps on that.  The concern is more that the govt will use information found to punish things like child porn, which are awful, but generally reachable without warrantless spying. 

Nixon was a whole other animal.  His view was the entire weight of State security and police were proper tools for hiding what his administration was doing to gain, and then stay, in power. 

The problem is, Trump seems much closer to the latter than the former.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...




Russia, russia, russia.  Lol.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



Lol, still wishing and hoping.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


Are you itching for a civil war?......


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

I just can't believe all these Dems who want a President Pence lol


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


WTF are you babbling about?  LOL

Are you attempting to equate the US with Russia?

And Obama was very wrong for interfering in Israel.  We shouldn't mess with elections in countries that have a free press and fair elections.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


LOCKER UP!  LOCKER UP!  LOCKER UP!

How long's it been?  Five years now?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

many people and governments work America's politicians all the time

We also work for certain candidates of other nations

The main thing is  bringing unequal Justice which will destroy a nation

If one nations people works deals then all nations can 

That is equal justice


----------



## iceberg (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?


will be even more hilarious when this comes back to the dems and their next "liar" is impeached cause we've set the bar low now.

what you demand done to trump for whatever reason becomes fair play to all. libs keep forgetting that.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> many people and governments work America's politicians all the time
> 
> We also work for certain candidates of other nations
> 
> ...


WTF is this "unequal justice" and are you even an American?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



If Obama was not stopped then trump must not be stopped

Unequal Justice destroys nations


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"IMPEACH AND CONVICT THE MOTHERFUCKER" - Kathy Griffin


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The men of America says impeach and convict the democrat party

Who will win?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 18, 2019)

Most smart people know exactly what this thread is......(besides pathetic)
HINT: Only Progs & Dims whacking each other....


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Let me ask you a question about her though

Did Hillary break the law? Yes or no


Of course she did, James Comey eevn said so. That's right, go back and watch the press conference he held and see it for yourself. He said she broke the law but there was no intent (though the law doesn't require intent , a reasonable person must concede prosecutor discretion exists) so no reasonable prosecutor would prosecute.

So get the fuck out of here with your "Trump broke the law and we must have the law obeyed" bullshit liberals, it's beyond obvious that you don't actually give a shit about who broke the law.

Shit , a major Democrat donor just got away with murdering a second gay black hooker and no one cares.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > It is reasonably obvious that Nancy Pelosi will handle this bruhaha fairly.
> ...



Nixon was caught on tape - he  HAD TO GO

If Cohen has Trump on tape he goes too, otherwise its a slobber swap back and fourth...


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?
> ...




Cuz liberals are stupid.

Just like when Obama was usurping power and doing shit with EOs they LOVED it ," fuck Congress if they won't act Obama will" and now they scream bloody fucking murder every time Trump does ANYTHING.

Liberals are little children who should not be placed in ANY position of powre.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2019)

They just don't get it.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Expert on NY real estate I see


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > many people and governments work America's politicians all the time
> ...


 
Unequal Justice is when the same actions are treated differently

That destroys nations

The men for trump shows he has the real power to stop the unequal Justice crimes


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mark your calendars!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...




Correct!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?
> ...


there was once a saying don't do to others what you don't want done to you.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




He sure did say that.  She broke the law but never intended too.  Never mind trafficking in classified emails, deleting emails, govt business on private server.  Never mind all that.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> The men of America says impeach and convict the democrat party
> 
> Who will win?


I believe you are a bot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Mueller would have leaked any such "tape" (You know its 2019 FFS, right?)

"I have Trump on tape telling me to lie to Congress" -- Cohen after the Mueller beating


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mark your calendars!


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mueller beat the "Confession" out of Mueller


Looks like he's checking into jail.  LOL


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Mark your calendars!


Mark  your calendars for the senate trials at the same time against the deep state

Trump already has the men and Latinos moving fast in his direction


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


. 

"We got him now!"   We have a  bona fide  liar who says Trump done it.  "He did it...he dooded it....he dome did it!" 

When AG designate Barr takes office, we expect him to try and convict Rice and Obama for treason.


----------



## Camp (Jan 18, 2019)

If Trump suborned perjury, he committed a high crime. He committed a felony.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Mark your calendars!




Why?  I didn't listen to clinton nor will I waste my time with cohen.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Man, the Superbowl and Cohen's testimony before Congress in the same week!

Imagine the ad revenues.  Whoo!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark your calendars!
> ...


Yes, you will listen to your propagandists who will tell you what to parrot.  I know.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Mark your calendars!




IMO, I don't believe Trump's Mafia thugs will allow Cohen to testify before Congress.

Place your bets on an early Cohen demise.

Show me your  $$$$$.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Never mind that cuz most of that isn't illegal behavior. It is NOT illegal to do government business on a private server, it is potentially unethical and obviously the reason she did it was to avoid FOIA , but it isn't illegal.

See , there are parallels, not everything is illegal just because you REALLY REALLY REALLY don't like someone.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Sorry, I don't do mainstream tokyo rose drivel like you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 18, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?
> ...



I don't have a problem with impeaching future presidents if they are shown to be a foreign agent.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with anything moron? If I tell you to lie to Congress and you do, I have not committed a crime.


Bullshit! Suborning Perjury


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?
> ...


Nice try, but the bar can't get any lower than impeaching over a blowjob.

Should we observe that precedent for Trump?

Let's put him under oath and depose him about his sex life.  See what shakes out.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark your calendars!
> ...




Ok Ill bet a thousand dollars (((Cohen))) is healthy one year from now. Do we consider it done?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...




It was illegal to conduct govt business on a private server when I worked with the govt.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


I have a 3rd choice  but won't mention it here


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Then Crooked Ivanka should be locked up.

Just how stupid do you have to be to use a private email for government business when your daddy is all over TV demanding someone else be locked up for the same thing?

HOLY!  SHIT!


----------



## justoffal (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



No brainier....Impeachmet is fairly harmless.
You just gave somebody a choice between
Eating a chocolate bar or jumping off a freeway bridge....I mean DUH.

Jo


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


UGH  you really know how to hurt a guy


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



1.  Mueller don't leak (to another poster)

2.  Nixon was caught on tape directly telling people how to obstruct justice of a crime that was intended to fix an election.  Yes he suborned perjury too.  I don't think the Senate is going to convict Trump of anything unless there is indisputable proof that he directly had knowledge of Russian intelligence hacking into the DNC and/or Assange feeding stuff from Russia to his own campaign, or conspiring with Russia to target specific social media users with Russian created messages.  (and that didn't cost just a few thou btw - directed at another poster)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I'm with you G Bro!  Since when was it inappropriate for the President to use a young female intern as his humidor and his cum dumpster?  I mean really!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Did I say they were?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...




Was she elected?


----------



## EasyPeasy (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Who was impeached over a blowjob?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Nobody worked harder than Donald Trump to get elected.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


She was conducting official government business.

Was Hillary elected to SecState?

Look at you, you poor thing.  Running to and fro with the goalposts.

Keep digging, tard. This is fun.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Mark your calendars!


No other media and news outlet can verify the Buzzfeed story.....unnamed sources stories not backed up by others are mostly made up...even Cohen's lawyer refuses to comment on the story.....yep it appears that you libs jumped too soon again.....you guys are easy bait.....


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


well dude, yeah it is illegal.  comey said it was.  you should actually investigate it before you shoot your stupid mouth off.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Everyone in DC is not the president. You are sounding like Giuliani.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

If mueller does not go into every congress person and every Supreme Court judge to see if there are lies about anything

If he don't then it's unequal Justice and men will rise up and stop his big crime of unequal justice


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...



He will if he realizes it's similar to bankruptcy. He might be able to discharge his prison debt by walking away just like he discharged his financial debts with all those bankruptcy s..


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> If Trump suborned perjury, he committed a high crime. He committed a felony.


*IF <-----*


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



She wasn't a govt employee.  Hillary was appointed by obama to work for the govt as secstate.  Keep digging....lol..fun aint it.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey G5000, what about Rosie Odonnel, her fat ass bribed two US Senators, no if and or buts about that. You have a post somewhere on this board insisting that she should be arrested for breaking the law?

Rosie O'Donnell offered senators money to vote "no" on Trump's tax bill and the internet can't handle it


incase you "forgot"

oh and in case you don't think what she did was illegal

18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses

Or just simply admit that you aren't really concerned about the law being broken, this is just a convenient way for you to go after TRUMP!!!!

oh and let me head yours stupid "oh everyone does it so its okay " comments off at the pass, I would throw em all in jail and throw away the key if they are proven to have broken the law, but that ha nothing to do with the fact that you don't even call for an actual investigation where we KNOW crimes have been committed if you align with the person politically. 

Pathetic

Just like Adam Schiff, that son of a bitch did EXACTLY what he is accusing Trump of. He went to who he thought were Ukranian government officials and asked them for dirt on Trump. What did he offer those Ukranians in exchange? Where's the call for his head? Oh that's right.................


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

I heard that Trump just before his term ends was going to give up his seat to Mike Pence and have Mike Pence pardon him.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Mueller may soon be tried for the biggest crime.   Unequal Justice 

The men will rise up and demand equal justice


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.


In your marxist dreams.
Now quit starting rediculousy stupid and ignorant threads.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


The law is very clear, and Crooked Ivanka violated it. Do you need me to show it to you so I can bury you once and for all?  Guess who wrote the law?  The same guy who now chairs the committee that investigates such crimes.

You poor thing.  Running to and fro with your goalposts.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Yes  His ass was jealous of all the crap coming from his mouth  AND his hard work paid off  ,,,he fooled all the republicans


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 18, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Won't it be hilarious if he is booted from office for a lying related incident?
> ...


Democrats lie as if it is a how they breathe.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You're saying Donald Trump has young interns blowing him in the Oval Office?

He has an intern on staff as the Oval Office Humidor?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> ...


The apologists are all like Giuliani now. He didn't do it, but it's everyone else's fault that it happened. Lol!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

How many Supreme Court judges has gained wealth for their families ??

Will mueller go after using ones office to enrich their family


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Mueller may soon be tried for the biggest crime.   Unequal Justice
> 
> The men will rise up and demand equal justice


Do you have a crime yet?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Got corroboration?  If not its another nothingburder...
> ...


Your Nothing Burger looks like a Shit Sandwich


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Presidential and Federal Records Act Amendments of 2014 - Wikipedia

Passed by the Republican House and Democratic Senate. Signed by President Obama.

That's the law Crooked Ivanka probably violated.


Guess who sponsored the House version?



Elijah Cummings.

Guess who is the new chair of the House Oversight Committee in January?




Elijah Cummings.


Guess which committee will investigate whether or not Crooked Ivanka violated the law?



House Democrats plan to investigate Ivanka Trump’s use of personal email for government business

_The House Oversight Committee plans to investigate whether Ivanka Trump violated federal law by using a personal email account for government business, a Democratic staffer on the committee said Tuesday._


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...




No it wasn't , it' never been illegal. It is against Dept policy in nearly every Dept that I know of, but it is NOT illegal, and never has been. There is nowhere in the US Code where that is made illegal.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just how retarded do you have to be to use a private email to conduct government business at the very same time your daddy is all over the TV screaming for someone else to be locked up for doing the exact same thing?

SERIOUSLY!


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Oh great NOW you quote Comey    But not so much with what he said about Dump


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The highest logic people will not allow mueller to bring unequal Justice 

Trump has the white men and military on his side and Latinos fast coming to trump


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> How many Supreme Court judges has gained wealth for their families ??
> 
> Will mueller go after using ones office to enrich their family


Why is Mueller on trial? Oh that's right, because the real guilty one's are being exposed. Typical Trump apologizing coward blaming the other guy. What a pussy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> For some reason, Donald Trump has felt it imperative that the American people not have any knowledge of his involvement with Russia or Russian money.
> 
> I think it has more to do with mob money than Putin wanting him to win an election.
> 
> ...


Trump was involved with the Russian mob well before he ran for president

No legitimate bank would lend him money. The Russians were their with money to spend


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > How many Supreme Court judges has gained wealth for their families ??
> ...


Mobsters always try the prosecutor in the court of public opinion.  It's what they do.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> The highest logic people will not allow mueller to bring unequal Justice
> 
> Trump has the white men and military on his side and Latinos fast coming to trump


How is it unequal justice? Are there unequal crimes that we don't know about?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


Al Capone all over again.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller may soon be tried for the biggest crime.   Unequal Justice
> ...



The men being for trump has already judged Muellers probe as blackmail to cover up the deep states crimes

Trump may already have the power now to stop this and charge mueller with the crime of blackmail

The senate may charge the House of Representatives with the crime of unequal Justice


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Presidential and Federal Records Act Amendments of 2014 - Wikipedia
> 
> Passed by the Republican House and Democratic Senate. Signed by President Obama.
> 
> ...




That law does NOT make it illegal to use private email to conduct government business.

It actually just makes attempting to avoid FOIA  by not sharing all emails with a government server illegal. And in fact if you read the law, it doesn't even state an amount of time you have to put those emails on a government server. If they aren't already there, Ivanka could put them on there now and say "see I followed the law"

This is the kind of nonsense I'm talking about . You don't know the law, you don't care to know the law. All you know is that your overlord told you someone you dislike broke the law, so you want them locked up..


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Just how retarded do you have to be to use a private email to conduct government business at the very same time your daddy is all over the TV screaming for someone else to be locked up for doing the exact same thing?
> 
> SERIOUSLY!


Hey dumfuk - the first lady is not a government employee.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> I heard that Trump just before his term ends was going to give up his seat to Mike Pence and have Mike Pence pardon him.


Mike Pence is part of this illegal election.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



No. 

The wise always wins

Might makes right

Who is on the white men's side will always win

The white men has just woke up and will destroy liberalism


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Just how retarded do you have to be to use a private email to conduct government business at the very same time your daddy is all over the TV screaming for someone else to be locked up for doing the exact same thing?
> 
> SERIOUSLY!




Now this is absolutely spot on, but that doesn't make it illegal.

I'll go you on even better. Michael Flynn was investigated by Army CID for giving classified intel to our allies in Afghanistan without authorization in 2012 or so, the Army concluded that although he had done so, it wasn't that big of a deal so they didn't court martial him, even though he DID violate the UCMJ. He  didn't even an official reprimand.

Now what is THAT guy doing running around yelling "lock her up" in regards to Hillary Clinton and her mishandling of classified material?? For real.

Just stupid.

Now here's the kicker, You're here doing the same thing. YOu want Ivanka locked up for doing what Hillary did EXCEPT we don't know of any classified material that Ivanka emailed.

You're Michael Flynn LOL


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

Update!!

Michael Cohen's got the receipts for Trump's tower in Moscow -- and the evidence is more damning than ever



> Perhaps most important, Leopold and Cormier report that* there are text messages, internal memos and emails to prove this — *throwing a wrench in Trump’s legal strategy of writing Cohen off as a liar and turning the issue into a “he said/he said” standoff.





> Talk of impeaching Trump has already been on the rise in the past month, as Democrats have taken control of the House of Representatives and now have the ability to file articles of impeachment. A new cover story in The Atlantic, published before the latest revelation, features senior editor Yoni Appelbaum arguing that the Democratic House majority “must immediately open a formal impeachment inquiry into President Trump.”



This story is not going away!!


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just how retarded do you have to be to use a private email to conduct government business at the very same time your daddy is all over the TV screaming for someone else to be locked up for doing the exact same thing?
> ...



Ivanka isn't the First Lady, though judging by some of Trump's past remarks he would have married her had he lived in Alabama .


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The most against trump is black women

The most for trump is white men

-------

The most with experience age 50-64 is for trump

The least experience 18-21 is the most against trump

The power is with trump and laws will now be changed to make wisdom tests for voters


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


The "men for Trump" are who? The law?

 What is their evidence of "blackmail"?

What "unequal justice"? Let me guess, you haven't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about, and that is why you were labeled a Sheep?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 18, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


All they have is the word of Michael Cohen, who was convicted of lying to Congress.  That claim is dead on arrival.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Update!!
> 
> Michael Cohen's got the receipts for Trump's tower in Moscow -- and the evidence is more damning than ever
> 
> ...



The senate will show that Muellers probe was a crime of blackmail

The men already has judged this as being so


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> The most against trump is black women
> 
> The most for trump is white men
> 
> ...


When did people 50-64 control the country and the law?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2019)

One of the co-authors of the Buzzfeed article was fired from Salon for plagiarism and making things up. Was also previously fired from the LA Times for assaulting another reporter.
Looks like yet, one more bombshell dud that ends up going Pfffttt!, like a defective firecracker.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Update!!
> ...


You said it was already determined to be "blackmail by Trump's people. So why do we need the senate? Who are the men who get to decide it was blackmail?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Evidence of blackmail is mueller intentionally let leak  his prosecutors were all democrats 

That was a scare to stop trump from charging the deep state with serious crimes

The men of America agrees and will rise up if needed


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Sorry. That we were talking about whatsherface.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> One of the co-authors of the Buzzfeed article was fired from Salon for plagiarism and making things up. Was also previously fired from the LA Times for assaulting another reporter.
> Looks like yet, one more bombshell dud that ends up going Pfffttt!, like a defective firecracker.


It hasn't yet has it?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > One of the co-authors of the Buzzfeed article was fired from Salon for plagiarism and making things up. Was also previously fired from the LA Times for assaulting another reporter.
> ...



Pfffttt!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Blackmail crime was proven when mueller let leak all his prosecutors were democrats 

The senate will charge the democrats with high treason


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.




*Then there is the third choice,* to go right on ahead doing what he has been doing very successfully, while giving you conspiracy alarmist dolts the finger.  Trump will never resign and will never be impeached.  Even if he was, Little Willy was impeached for suborning perjury and it didn't change a thing.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


Mueller is a Republican. Try again. You aren't making any sense, and you can't answer questions. Now it's "men rising up". Get your stories straight. You're like the chicken with the head cut off. You're all over the place from one version to the next. What an idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.




The one reporter on the story....already caught making up other stories, and no other reporters with their own sources can confirm this........


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Update!!
> 
> Michael Cohen's got the receipts for Trump's tower in Moscow -- and the evidence is more damning than ever
> 
> ...




During the campaign during a debate  HRC accused Trump of being, "Putin's puppet."

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Blackmail crime was proven when mueller let leak all his prosecutors were democrats
> 
> The senate will charge the democrats with high treason


That is a claim with no proof.Link your proof or you are a liar.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...



They ain't got nuthin'...as usual.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Update!!
> ...




You mean the woman who took 145 million dollars from Putin claimed that Trump was a puppet?  Really?

Psychological projection - Wikipedia

*Psychological projection* is a defence mechanism in which the human ego defends itself against unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1]


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


Ha dumb ass, here's a news flash for you, not everyone has access to the same scoop.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




Apparently, neither do these two reporters since they admitted they haven't seen any of the alleged evidence in their story......


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Update!!
> 
> Michael Cohen's got the receipts for Trump's tower in Moscow -- and the evidence is more damning than ever
> 
> ...


I would like to see a little more evidence before Democrats leap into impeachment. This does not look good for Trump. But I would like to see all charges against Trump before Democrats go into piece by piece investigations


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Negative! They have plenty. Now go back into your hole.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Do they have to?

They are reporting on what is being alleged. Opening round in claims against Trump.

How far will ......everyone lies except for me ....work for Trump?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Update!!
> ...


Even without this story, the other evidence is just as bad.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


what do you need me to quote from comey on trump.  I get you hate the facts I keep bringing in here.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Blackmail crime was proven when mueller let leak all his prosecutors were democrats
> ...



Check all the polls to see the men and especially the wise white men for trump

All the polls are showing that

The fraud is the media not explaining that the support for trump are the most wise

Same with all polls showing

Age 18-21. And age with more experience to learn age 50-64   

Shows people learns that liberalism is the harm


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Yeah...not so much...

Report: Feds Have Proof Trump Told Cohen To Lie To Congress About Russia Deal

Update: Below is BuzzFeed's Anthony Cormier's interview with CNN's "New Day" Friday morning in which he says while he's "rock solid" on the report, he has not "personally" seen the alleged hard evidence (h/t Mediaite):


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

*What does the report say?*
Buzzfeed says its report is based on testimony from two unnamed law enforcement officials investigating the matter.

The story alleges Mr Trump received 10 personal updates from Cohen about a plan to build the Moscow tower at a time when Mr Trump denied having any business ties to Russia.


Trump's tower in Moscow that never was
All you need to know about Trump Russia story
Seven legal headaches for the president
Mr Trump's daughter, Ivanka, and son, Donald Jnr, were also updated, the story alleges.

Special counsel Robert Mueller, who is conducting a federal investigation into alleged Russian interference in the US presidential election and whether Trump campaign figures were complicit, has already revealed that Cohen lied about the date the Moscow Trump Tower project ended.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Same as it ever was....same as it ever was...
same as........


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




What evidence?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> *What does the report say?*
> Buzzfeed says its report is based on testimony from two unnamed law enforcement officials investigating the matter.
> 
> The story alleges Mr Trump received 10 personal updates from Cohen about a plan to build the Moscow tower at a time when Mr Trump denied having any business ties to Russia.
> ...


and what?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Again to trul understand what's going on

Check how the age of 18-21 votes
Then check how the more experience age 50-64 votes

That tells you liberalism harm comes from the unwise and will bring a wisdom test for voters to stop the nations destruction


----------



## iceberg (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


sure. if trump gets a blowjob from someone NOT his wife in the oval office and lies about it under oath, fry him.

whatever he did pre-president doesn't matter.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Before you posted this thread, did you ever once wonder why Cohen never said anything about this until now? And do you believe Cohen's other claim, also just now leaked, that Trump told Cohen to set up a visit to Russia, _during the presidential campaign_, in order to meet Putin and jump-start the tower negotiations?! Do you believe that?


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?

_*Mueller's office learned *_Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress _*through interviews with multiple witnesses from the Trump Organization, internal company emails, text messages and other documents*_, Buzzfeed reports.

Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about Moscow project, Buzzfeed's sources say - CNNPolitics

What does that mean, Trump supporters?

It means that Mueller's team ALREADY HAD THE DIRT on Trump before Cohen confirmed it.

Wake up people; are you really that stupid?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > *What does the report say?*
> ...


The truth is closing in on your pos The noose gets tighter every day  Soon he'll drown in his own vomit and America will party


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?
> 
> _*Mueller's office learned *_Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress _*through interviews with multiple witnesses from the Trump Organization, internal company emails, text messages and other documents*_, Buzzfeed reports.
> 
> ...




You know what....you are soooo right.  Quick, go tell President Hilary about this......


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


if you look at a noose, there is a great big hole full of air.  and that's all you still have.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The proof of Muellers probe is a blackmail crime comes from him trying to scare trump with all prosecutors  as democrats

Mueller let that leak to scare trump to not go after the deep states crimes

The senate will charge mueller with blackmail

And the men are on trumps side to make that stick

Really stupid democrats


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Mueller will tell you soon enough TRump is a dead man walking


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?
> 
> _*Mueller's office learned *_Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress _*through interviews with multiple witnesses from the Trump Organization, internal company emails, text messages and other documents*_, Buzzfeed reports.
> 
> ...



Men have already judged Muellers probe as blackmail crime

The majority of men


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wrong who is on the men's side?


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?
> ...




Great delusion; keep repeating that to yourself.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...





Glad to please capo.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

To make equal justice 

All of congress and judges must be gone thru and see if any lies about anything and check if family members gained wealth 

Unequal Justice will not work


----------



## EasyPeasy (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Any day now, any day now.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


no, any day now!!!


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> To make equal justice
> 
> All of congress and judges must be gone thru and see if any lies about anything and check if family members gained wealth
> 
> Unequal Justice will not work


Speak English, dammit.  LOL


----------



## Seaofstars (Jan 18, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> Dream on 4 more year's.


No way in hell will that happen without some more Russian to rig the election for him.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Seaofstars said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Dream on 4 more year's.
> ...


yeah cause you have all of that evidence stuff right?  dude, stop it, i'll pee myself.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Obama did. He was there for eight years, and had zero criminal liability.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



If he were wise, he would go today.  The possibility of Treason exists, and the punishment for treason is much much greater than the humiliation of making a deal to leave, and avoiding possibly jail or prison or worse.

Even VP Agnew was able to keep out of jail, when he agreed to resign.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

I heard Obama found a new birth certificate and is thinking bout 2020.  (-:

Seriously, there's not going to be any conviction for perjury, but I think McConnell is going to sink the SS Trump with hundreds of tiny holes under the waterline.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?
> 
> _*Mueller's office learned *_Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress _*through interviews with multiple witnesses from the Trump Organization, internal company emails, text messages and other documents*_, Buzzfeed reports.
> 
> ...



Let me ask again: So do you also believe the leaked claim, from these same "sources," that Trump told Cohen, _during the campaign, _to arrange a visit for him, Trump, to Russia to meet Putin to discuss moving forward on the tower? Do you really believe that?


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


I suspect the powers that be will get to Trump via his kids.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > To make equal justice
> ...


This guy is totally illiterate. He has no concept of sentence structure whatsoever. Typical Trump ignoramus!


----------



## Seaofstars (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Seaofstars said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


No because he is a piece of shit with legs. No woman or minority is going vote for this idiot again. So let me tell ya we outnumber ya.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Do you understand jc??
The Editorial Board
*If You Shut Down the Government, You Slow Down the Economy*

The president keeps finding ways to spoil a good thing.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

We should do a drinking game...everytime someone says "if this is true", you take a drink!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



Pfffttt!


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?
> ...




that's another thread; thanks.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


Seriously, I don't think English is his first language, and he ain't from south of the border.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> I heard Obama found a new birth certificate and is thinking bout 2020.  (-:
> 
> Seriously, there's not going to be any conviction for perjury, but I think McConnell is going to sink the SS Trump with hundreds of tiny holes under the waterline.


do we as a country really want this to be a direction EITHER party can pull at any time?

you want to dig into someones past this bad and crucify them for in the end simply being "the other party" who the fuck is going to run for office anymore?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

The Moonbat Progs prove yet again how utterly gullible they are.

Buzzfeed promoted the Fake Dossier (aka hiLIARy's oppo "research" fan fiction about Trump).  They are not news.  They are a propaganda factory.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that Trump supporters DO NOT GET about this?
> ...


The evidence from the investigators have it already.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Obama was as crooked as a person can get and the fact that you believe otherwise is just more evidence that you are a complete joke.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> The Moonbat Progs prove yet again how utterly gullible they are.
> 
> Buzzfeed promoted the Fake Dossier (aka hiLIARy's oppo "research" fan fiction about Trump).  They are not news.  They are a propaganda factory.


Except the Dossier and it's parts are not fake. They are spot on according to the FBI. You are a liar.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> The Moonbat Progs prove yet again how utterly gullible they are.
> 
> Buzzfeed promoted the Fake Dossier (aka hiLIARy's oppo "research" fan fiction about Trump).  They are not news.  They are a propaganda factory.



Totally agree, they should change their name to "*Bullshit News*".


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The Mafia?  Be still my heart


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


If that were true and a Republican controlled House, those idiots would have found something. They didn't and neither did you. You're a liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The Moonbat Progs prove yet again how utterly gullible they are.
> ...


No evidence and you are the bs.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


the 3rd choice kidd could be he does the ""right "" thing


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

These discussions didn't get too far today.  Buzzfeed started a bullshit story this morning, and its still a bullshit story. 
No "new" news to discuss.

I'm betting that Cohen went into business negotiating the tower after Trump told him to break off negotiations.  Cohen saw $$$$$ like when he scammed ATT & Novartis for "access"
AT&T’s and Novartis’s payments to Michael Cohen are definitely sketchy but maybe not illegal

Still looks like a big "nothingberder"


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




They didn't look because they are crooked too. 

Damn you're stupid.

Trump has been under investigation not because he broke the law, hell even if he DID break the law, no one in DC cares about that , he's been under investigation since day one because he threatens THEM, that you are too stupid to understand that doesn't change that it is a fact.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> These discussions didn't get too far today.  Buzzfeed started a bullshit story this morning, and its still a bullshit story.
> No "new" news to discuss.


Keep your head buried in the sand


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Not sure where the hell he or she is from? They never got past second grade, that is for sure.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"how many times do i have to say this? John, you're a smart guy! i have nothing to do with russia! Russia is a ruse!" - Dastardly Donald


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Ah yes, of course! The Giuliani strategy again. Blame others for the non-criminal activity that no one will ever find. Do you have any idea how full of shit you are? It's pathetic.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


 

You want the proof of Muellers blackmail??

Mueller let it leak that all of his prosectors are democrats 

That is intentional black mail crime to try to scare trump


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 18, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...



One way or another, Trump haters are going to make him pay for defeating Hillary. As for knowing damning information, at this point, it s all speculative, partial, and subjective. Let US know when you have something empirical.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Well I've always said the DOJ could have taught the mafia a thing or two about extortion.  But the mafia is pretty much dead now.  Largely though DOJ extortion.  LOL

I think we'll find that the kids have some pretty big exposure under perjury and income tax issues.  The brand name may take a hit, but as you note, if they flip on some bad people the least bad thing for them would be to have their source for borrowing capital to say "you are dead to me now."


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


 
Correct !!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Says who? You? lol! And who the hell are you? Take a wild guess? 

And that changes what? You got it. It changes nothing. Get a life.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Dannys idiot twin G&B joins him.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

the problem with this story: there are like 30 players and they're all full-throated liars!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


 any day now, any day now, any day now.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



it's prolly trump jr.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Crooked about what?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.



No, even if it is proven without a doubt that he instructed Cohen to lie to Congress...No one likes Congress anyway,  so lying to them is no big deal. In fact, Trump can just say he did it in order to fight against the Deep State and all will be forgiven.

Trump's base will support him no matter what -- the very thing that is saving Trump are those in the center whose whole reason for living is to say "both sides do it" -- as long as they can say "but Hillary's emails" -- Trump will be just fine.

The only way he will lose his base is if he is too nice to brown people


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


More like Eric. What a dumb ass he is. "We get a lot of our money from Russia". Lol!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



You watched too much 'Sopranos'. Obviously fake Hollywood stories serve as your political template.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The day is today:
*Donald Trump’s Presidency Is Legally Over, Pending Mitch McConnell’s Acknowledgement Of His Constitutional Duties*

but he got money from russians


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


He does not have to see it
He is reporting on it 

He is reporting based on what someone who HAS seen it has told him


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


based on what I'm amazed at what you think you know.  wow.  can yo fit into the bathroom with that swollen body?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

iceberg said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > I heard Obama found a new birth certificate and is thinking bout 2020.  (-:
> ...


McConnell is not of the "other party" to Trump.  McConnell just wants Trump to send up the list of the judges McConnell didn't get to last year so he can finish stuffing the courts since Reid killed filibuster.  And I doubt spineless Turtle has anything against RBG, if she should pass, I think he wants his 6th SC seat.

And the Obama birth certificate was a joke.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The Moonbat Progs prove yet again how utterly gullible they are.
> ...



No, they weren't spot on.  The FBI hid the fact that this was oppo-fan-fiction produced by GPS Fusion at the behest of the Clinton campaign.  Bruce Ohr has spilled the beans on this one, bub.  Try reading some actual news.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"why would Cohen lie about it? that doesnt even make Donald Trump sense!" - noted legal scholar Al Sharpton


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Did mueller let it leak that his prosectors are democrats

That is proof of his blackmail crime

Trump has the men to enforce that crime


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



He has been under investigation because of suspicious actions on his part 

He has done nothing to dispute it


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the problem with this story: there are like 30 players and they're all full-throated liars!



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

I think this is just the tip of the iceberg of trump's crimes...the man is slug.

I am seeing some devout trumpettes peel off from their worship....


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > EasyPeasy said:
> ...


Nancy should start negotiating don't you think?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Seaofstars said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Seaofstars said:
> ...


dude, he had no path to the white house in 2016,  doh!!!!!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the problem with this story: there are like 30 players and they're all full-throated liars!


That's about right. Reminds me of a full fledge mafia.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Fuck you useless Trumpbot.

The Kids' perjury is pretty well laid out in buzz


B. Kidd said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You haven't been watching the DOJ extort Flynn, Manafort, papadoapolus (whatever), Cohen, Hicks, sessions .......?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> I think this is just the tip of the iceberg of trump's crimes...the man is slug.
> 
> I am seeing some devout trumpettes peel off from their worship....


Why would you worship this piece of shit to begin with? It insults my intelligence just to think of the prospect.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hutch Starskey said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



The man has a problem telling the truth even when displayed on a teleprompter.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


buzzfeed, the outlet that leaked the dossier. excuse me if i piss on that rat bed.

And oh,


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

"You Think"????   We're waiting to see if Mueller has anything besides bullshit.  You do know Cohen negotiates for himself selling access.  He scammed ATT & Novariis out of millions, and he's your star witness!  I call bullshit.
AT&T’s and Novartis’s payments to Michael Cohen are definitely sketchy but maybe not illegal


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is just the tip of the iceberg of trump's crimes...the man is slug.
> ...



There are a lot of trump humpers out there....most have had brain transplants...but there are a lot.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> "You Think"????   We're waiting to see if Mueller has anything besides bullshit.  You do know Cohen negotiates for himself selling access.  He scammed ATT & Novariis out of millions, and he's your star witness!  I call bullshit.
> AT&T’s and Novartis’s payments to Michael Cohen are definitely sketchy but maybe not illegal



Cohen WAS NOT a source for the story....but thanks for trying.....


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


In 2020 McConnell will be minority leader   You heard it here first


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'll be kind and not mock you when President Donald Trump becomes a private citizen, and faces the trier of facts in New York State's Supreme Court.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The house and Senate already passed a bill but Ann told Trump not to sign it..

Maybe Trump, Ann and Rush should negotiate amongst themselves


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

*Al Sharpton*: The defense strategy is to say that Cohen is lying to get a lighter sentence after being convicted for lying. That makes no sense. It doesn't even make Donald Trump sense.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 18, 2019)

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump has two choices, either he resigns or he gets impeached. Of course, there is a chance the reports or him suborning perjury are fake news, but if they are true, resignation or impeachment will be his choices.
> ...


agree...

he would resign only if he believed the senate would convict him, finalize the impeachment...

I say that, only because if the senate actually was going to convict him of the impeachment charges, the high crimes and misdemeanors...

he would lose all chance of being pardoned by Pence...  if the senate conviction took place... no one impeached can be pardoned, according to the constitution...  so he would have to resign before the Senate votes on impeachment...  if he did not want to face those crimes in a court of law, and get convicted in a court of law, and have a record by a court of law...

then he should or would resign and let Pence/the new president, pardon him


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


I won't be so kind


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I have, and the Dossier is still spot on. If you had evidence the Dossier was fake, you would have produced that documentation from a reliable source. You didn't so that makes you a liar.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Somethang to feed the DOPer Base morons:

Arrest the House speaker?
Arrest the Clinton's?
Arrest the Obama's?
Cohen dies or is kidnapped by Russians for the great Douche?
Launch a military attack on a new nation.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Enjoy living in your fantasy bubble.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 18, 2019)

The Surrender monkey is already gone!....
Thank GOD, enough lying from that scum was enough!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> *Al Sharpton*: The defense strategy is to say that Cohen is lying to get a lighter sentence after being convicted for lying. That makes no sense. It doesn't even make Donald Trump sense.


Giuliani and Trumps band of misfit idiots are throwing spaghetti up against the wall.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Steele was right about Russia pushing Trump's campaign.  That's why any complaints about warrants is just bs spewing by people who have never seen a warrant.  All the cops need is to be truthful that the source has been useful in the past and/or the information come from mult sources and it's more likely than not that a crime has occurred. 

Steel was useful in initially learning the Russians had in fact put a hand in it, and papadapolus was an indep source. 

It's irrelevant how the Steele info was collected.  The cops use statements of known felons for search warrants every day.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

boedicca said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Thanks for proving me right by your own inabilities and lies.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > "You Think"????   We're waiting to see if Mueller has anything besides bullshit.  You do know Cohen negotiates for himself selling access.  He scammed ATT & Novariis out of millions, and he's your star witness!  I call bullshit.
> ...



President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime former attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Of course, this story could prove to be the exception to countless others, could prove to be true, and if it is, Trump is in serious trouble. Unless you’re Bill Clinton, obstruction of justice is an impeachable offense.

Trump should be impeached for having no soul!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

BuzzFeed’s Lead Reporter Is a Proven Liar
The lead reporter on the story is Jason Leopold, someone no less than Columbia Journalism Review declared a “serial fabulist.”

"Leopold, you may recall, is the freelance reporter who was caught making stuff up in a 2002 Salon.com article, self-admittedly “getting it completely wrong” in pieces for Dow Jones, and had his own memoir cancelled because of concerns over the accuracy of quotations."


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> BuzzFeed’s Lead Reporter Is a Proven Liar
> The lead reporter on the story is Jason Leopold, someone no less than Columbia Journalism Review declared a “serial fabulist.”
> 
> "Leopold, you may recall, is the freelance reporter who was caught making stuff up in a 2002 Salon.com article, self-admittedly “getting it completely wrong” in pieces for Dow Jones, and had his own memoir cancelled because of concerns over the accuracy of quotations."


Wow.  A guy who got his facts wrong way back in 2002.

A guy like that certainly can't stand up to the stellar truthtelling record of Trump!


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> "You Think"????   We're waiting to see if Mueller has anything besides bullshit.  You do know Cohen negotiates for himself selling access.  He scammed ATT & Novariis out of millions, and he's your star witness!  I call bullshit.
> AT&T’s and Novartis’s payments to Michael Cohen are definitely sketchy but maybe not illegal


We don't need Cohen for this story. Stop covering for this commander of criminals.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


that isn't today!  you said today!!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Scratch a conservative, find a racist.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> BuzzFeed’s Lead Reporter Is a Proven Liar
> The lead reporter on the story is Jason Leopold, someone no less than Columbia Journalism Review declared a “serial fabulist.”
> 
> "Leopold, you may recall, is the freelance reporter who was caught making stuff up in a 2002 Salon.com article, self-admittedly “getting it completely wrong” in pieces for Dow Jones, and had his own memoir cancelled because of concerns over the accuracy of quotations."



kiss Trumps ass when he lies then bitch about others lying  DONT FUCKING WORK - HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





That is the spin the Prog-Dem-AntiTrumpers put on it. In RealityLand, the real collusion was among members of the Obama Admin, the DNC and the Clinton campaign to first undermine Trump's campaign, and when that failed, to undermine his presidency.

If you want to see Real Russian Collusion, check out the Clinton Foundation - Uranium One scandal.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you're not much of anything.


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Or he may be retired. 

Maine and Colorado are probably already tipped to blue.

Ariz, Ga, NC and Tenn are in the air.

tought to see how the dems keep Ala.  I once told my daughter I was good with whomever she'd bring home ... unless he was from Ala.


----------



## Votto (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.



Wait.........wut?

Cohen is a liar?

So he now has no credibility as a witness?

Why was I not informed of this?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


never happened.  still waiting on you to post that link.  go ahead prove me wrong.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"_Salon_’s Tim Grieve reminded readers of Leopold’s checkered history with the publication. _Salon_ removed Leopold’s August 29, 2002 story about Enron from its site after it was discovered that he plagiarized parts from the _Financial Times_ and was unable to provide a copy of an email that was critical to the piece. Leopold’s response? A hysterical rant  which claimed that _Salon_’s version of events was “nothing but lies,” and that “At this point, I wonder why _Salon_ would go to great lengths to further twist the knife into my back. I suppose the _New York Times_ will now release their version of the events. I can see the headline now ‘Jason Leopold Must Die.’” In other words, people are out to get him, and it’s not his fault.

Fast forward to March 2005, when Leopold’s memoir, _Off the Record_, was set to be released. In the book, according to Howard Kurtz, Leopold says that he details his own “lying, cheating and backstabbing,” and comes clean about how he got fired from the _Los Angeles Times_ and quit Dow Jones just before they fired him because, as he said, it “Seems I got all of the facts wrong” on a story about Enron.


But the book was not to be. Rowman & Littlefield, the book’s publisher, cancelled production just before it went to press after one of the book’s sources threatened to sue. That source, Steven Maviglio, who was a spokesman for California Governor Gray Davis, said that Leopold “just got it completely wrong” when recounting how he allegedly told Leopold that he “might have broken the law by investing in energy companies using inside information.”
"


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


still waiting on a crime.  come on fk, post the crime!!


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "_Salon_’s Tim Grieve reminded readers of Leopold’s checkered history with the publication. _Salon_ removed Leopold’s August 29, 2002 story about Enron from its site after it was discovered that he plagiarized parts from the _Financial Times_ and was unable to provide a copy of an email that was critical to the piece. Leopold’s response? A hysterical rant  which claimed that _Salon_’s version of events was “nothing but lies,” and that “At this point, I wonder why _Salon_ would go to great lengths to further twist the knife into my back. I suppose the _New York Times_ will now release their version of the events. I can see the headline now ‘Jason Leopold Must Die.’” In other words, people are out to get him, and it’s not his fault.
> 
> Fast forward to March 2005, when Leopold’s memoir, _Off the Record_, was set to be released. In the book, according to Howard Kurtz, Leopold says that he details his own “lying, cheating and backstabbing,” and comes clean about how he got fired from the _Los Angeles Times_ and quit Dow Jones just before they fired him because, as he said, it “Seems I got all of the facts wrong” on a story about Enron.
> 
> ...



SO WHAT ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


She did no such thing. How’d you escape from the asylum?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "_Salon_’s Tim Grieve reminded readers of Leopold’s checkered history with the publication. _Salon_ removed Leopold’s August 29, 2002 story about Enron from its site after it was discovered that he plagiarized parts from the _Financial Times_ and was unable to provide a copy of an email that was critical to the piece. Leopold’s response? A hysterical rant  which claimed that _Salon_’s version of events was “nothing but lies,” and that “At this point, I wonder why _Salon_ would go to great lengths to further twist the knife into my back. I suppose the _New York Times_ will now release their version of the events. I can see the headline now ‘Jason Leopold Must Die.’” In other words, people are out to get him, and it’s not his fault.
> ...


facts are stubborn things. deal with it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


Why don't you share your demographics with us? Are you one of the wise white men? You're very odd indeed, son


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


what to tell you and not us?  is that what you think?  are you off your meds again?


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



if you dont give a shit when Trump lies why should I give a shit when anyone else lies ?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


he didn't say anything.  not sure what you think he said.


----------



## McRocket (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> ...




Typical Trumpbot response.

Ignore the story and desperately try and involve Obama/Clinton instead.

Why do these people not get it...what Clinton/Obama may/may not have done has NOTHING WHATSOEVER to do with what Trump did?

NOTHING

AT

ALL.

*DUH!!!*

These delusional people are like desperate (and useless) lawyers for a murderer arguing that _'well, your honor, my client is not the only murderer this decade. So I think we should go easy on him because of that'.
_
Hilarious these Trumpbots actually think their spins mean anything but a source of amusement AND clearly show just how desperate they are getting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> I think this is just the tip of the iceberg of trump's crimes...the man is slug.
> 
> I am seeing some devout trumpettes peel off from their worship....


Agree

It is only going to get worse


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


LOLOL 

That’s why a Republican-led House for 6 of his years, and a Republican-led Senate for two of them, never found anything on him.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Because Trumpers don't care about rule of law


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


and you think you are?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


the dossier?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Check all polls. They say the same thing. But their omitting the big news proves they are a fraud to try to help the democrats

No explanation of why the 50-64 age is much more conservative than the 18-21 group

The reason why they don't explain is it shows conservatives are the wise


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Of course they looked. How many investigations did they hold looking for something. Shit, there were 8 on Benghazi alone.

Stop eating lead paint chips.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

NightFox said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Bill and Nixon.the crime...or supposed crime is not what will take trump down...*it is the lies attached to the cover up*....Suborning Perjury is as damning as lying....and even more so.
> ...


cohen never said that he did.  some one else said that cohen said.  so it's all fantasy as is the dossier.

When one such as the left have totally lost their fking minds, this is what we get.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump were a Democrat these lefty loons would be singing his praises
> ...


nope, i wait for facts.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


^^^ Russian bot


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

*BuzzFeed Reporter Responds To Trump’s Anti-Michael Cohen Tweet With Actual Facts*

Very interesting.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



How was voting for "Putin's puppet" a conservative, or wise thing?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *BuzzFeed Reporter Responds To Trump’s Anti-Michael Cohen Tweet With Actual Facts*
> 
> Very interesting.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is just the tip of the iceberg of trump's crimes...the man is slug.
> ...



Crimes must not come from blackmail crimes like this is

Simply a blackmail crime to stop going after more serious crimes


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Trump has gone totally radio silent on Twitter.

"Why can't we use nukes?"


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *BuzzFeed Reporter Responds To Trump’s Anti-Michael Cohen Tweet With Actual Facts*
> 
> Very interesting.


Too bad it’s Jason Leopold. That guy has as much cred as Cohen.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *BuzzFeed Reporter Responds To Trump’s Anti-Michael Cohen Tweet With Actual Facts*
> ...


For a charge as serious as this, I would expect his editors vetted the shit out of the story.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I remember Jason Leopold insisting repeatedly how Karl Rove was going to be “frog marched” out of the White House.

That too was a very serious charge.

Never materialized and I wouldn’t put an iota of faith in anything he says.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> News has come out that Cohen lied to Congress about the Moscow Tower project that was being negotiated DURING the Presidential election...and he did so at the behest of Trump.
> 
> That's suborning perjury and is obstruction of justice and is most definitely impeachable
> 
> ...



He lied to Congress about THIS..

And Cohen told Congress the SAME lies that Trump has been telling the American people.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If this BuzzFeed story isn't true - BuzzFeed's credibility is totally gone.


----------



## Siete (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



he quotes his source as two federal law enforcement officers involved in the investigation ...

awful big claim to be a lie


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I remember Laura Ingraham saying Obama was going to be impeached in three weeks.

Shit, I literally made a very long list of Fox News, et al., lies for this forum a while ago.  Doesn't stop the tards from chugging their piss to this day.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


True. Wouldn’t be the first outlet Leopold wrecked. Ask Truthout.org


----------



## bendog (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


There's no lie in the story that was reported about Cohen saying Trump told him to lie about Trump Tower, but we have no way to know what kinds corroborating documentary evidence there is.  And we don't know what witnesses confirm the accounts.  Or who else lied at the Trump's request.  You can bet on Don Jr.  We know for example that Hope Hicks said she lied at Trump's request ... but about what ... no one can know .... yet  And she got to go free card from Mueller for spewing.

AKA legal extortion.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Jason Leopold admits he is mentally ill and has batted substance abuse! that's your reporter!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


As  I said, you are quite  odd, son. Your inability to actually respond to my question is further proof. Common. Tell us about yourself. Where do you get these ideas from? I'm fascinated by your posts! Really!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Or....simply screw the country with a months long shutdown.  Can you imagine how happy Putin is?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"the Media are like Fred Sanford from Sanford And Son, every week he thought he was gonna have a heart attack...its the same thing with this Russia Hoax...go ahead and impeach Trump, it'll turn him into a folk hero...why not try to beat him at the polls? you should beat the guy instead of cheat the guy" - Greg Gutfeld

"this is a lying embezzling rat who represents the Clintons" - Jesse Watters on Lanny Davis


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Of course, this story could prove to be the exception to countless others, could prove to be true, and if it is, Trump is in serious trouble. Unless you’re Bill Clinton, obstruction of justice is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Trump should be impeached for having no soul!



Ah....Clinton was Impeached...but not removed.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You say that as though she has any credibility.

She doesn’t but she still has a job because she feeds the right; and they don’t care whether or not conservatives are credible. As long as they hear what they want to hear, they’ll tune in to anybody.

Doesn’t mean we should do the same.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

RDD_1210 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already
> ...




You totally called it.

See post 525.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Votto said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...



Cohen WAS NOT a source of this story....have a nice life.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, I am saying the exact opposite.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.




Mr. Cohen made a deal with Mueller agreeing to lie his ass off to stay out of jail.

The gentleman is an admitted liar and perjurer, it will be interesting to see him testify and get his ass cross examined.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"
In 2006, Leopold shook the world with the news that Karl Rove — get this — “told President Bush and Chief of Staff Joshua Bolten, as well as a few other high level administration officials” he would be indicted for leaking Valerie Plame’s name to the media.

Leopold assured his readers that multiple sources “confirmed Rove’s indictment is imminent. These individuals requested anonymity saying they were not authorized to speak publicly about Rove’s situation.”

Of course, Rove was never indicted, nor was he responsible for the leak."


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



trump has turned the "swamp" into an open.sewer....


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Dem Rep. Cohen: Trump Has 'Given Up On the Idea of Being Re-Elected' | Breitbart

"
On Friday’s “MSNBC Live,” Representative Steve Cohen (D-TN) stated that he believes President Trump has “given up on the idea of being re-elected” and is simply trying to keep his base to keep Senate Republicans from voting to convict him.

Cohen began by discussing the impeachment articles he previously filed. He stated that in order for Trump to be impeached and convicted, Republicans in the Senate would have to support impeachment, and that would require the Republican base to support impeachment.

Host Katy Tur then asked what happens if the GOP base doesn’t come out in support of impeachment.

Cohen answered, “Well, if they don’t, then Trump will probably continue on and finish his term. And I think that’s all he’s looking at right now. I think he’s given up on the idea of being re-elected. He’s hunkered down and keeping his base.”

Tur then pushed back by saying the Trump campaign keeps sending out emails talking about people they’ve hired.

Cohen responded, “Well, they may be doing it to raise money and spend it at Trump hotels. This is a very unusual man and presidency. He is hunkered down to keeping his base to keep the Senate Republicans on his team. He foresees, I think, impeachment coming. Because he knows, and Mueller knows, what he did, and that scares the heck out of Trump.”


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *BuzzFeed Reporter Responds To Trump’s Anti-Michael Cohen Tweet With Actual Facts*
> ...



*Would it be SOoooo GREAT if Cohen's father-in-law is seated at the hearing? Like in the Godfather.

Say seated next to the Russain Ambassador to the USA or a known Russian Mod thug.*










Interesting Sater is an FBI rat on the Russain and Italian mobsters


----------



## Camp (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Suborning Perjury
Witness Tampering
Obstruction of Justice
Conspiracy


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


Did someone say something about a liar?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


He's branded it.

TRUMP SWAMP™


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I agree.  I understand BuzzFeed's questionable history - but I'll be very surprised if this story isn't true.  I would guess that their future existence hinges on it being true.  We'll see...


----------



## g5000 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


At the very least, this story will stop William Barr from burying the Mueller report.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> trump has turned the "swamp" into an open.sewer....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Before you posted this thread, did you ever once wonder why Cohen never said anything about this until now?


You're not paying attention. He said this to the Mueller team long ago.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I agree.  I know Mueller has a history of being a straight shooter - but I'd like to think he will preserve a "private" copy of his final report.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



New name....Slug in Chief

And the far right religious right LOVE him....I just do not understand it....


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "the Media are like Fred Sanford from Sanford And Son, every week he thought he was gonna have a heart attack...its the same thing with this Russia Hoax...go ahead and impeach Trump, it'll turn him into a folk hero...why not try to beat him at the polls? you should beat the guy instead of cheat the guy" - Greg Gutfeld
> 
> "this is a lying embezzling rat who represents the Clintons" - Jesse Watters on Lanny Davis



Correct


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Barr will open up the senate investigation and put both side by side and then see Muellers probe as simply a blackmail crime to cover up the more serious crimes of the democrats

If mueller does not charge many democrat congress then Barr will see mueller is guilty of blackmail crime


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Mueller letting leak that his prosectors is all democrats to blackmail trump

Proves mueller is not a straight shooter


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "the Media are like Fred Sanford from Sanford And Son, every week he thought he was gonna have a heart attack...its the same thing with this Russia Hoax...go ahead and impeach Trump, it'll turn him into a folk hero...why not try to beat him at the polls? you should beat the guy instead of cheat the guy" - Greg Gutfeld
> ...



Almost Mueller Time!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Did you watch ANY of his confirmation hearing.  He and Mueller are close friend....their families are very close.  His praise of Mueller stopped just short of sainthood.

I bet trump's jaw hit the floor when Barr said that.  trump was hoping for a protector.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


 

Did you hear him say close friend or not he will judge without influence

He will put both investigations side by side and declare mueller guilty of blackmail crime to cover up more serious crimes


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



We already know that Barr would just be another fox in the hen house - since Trump nominated him for AG.  However, what remains to be seen is how much honor and integrity he has - and how much he cares about his legacy...and patriotism.

*The 1 Line That William Barr Wrote About Obstruction That Could Haunt Trump*

Trump's nominee for attorney general spelled out obstruction and it sounds a lot like what's in the new BuzzFeed report.


----------



## McRocket (Jan 18, 2019)

It's simple.

If there is solid audio/physical proof that this happened - Trump is through.

If there is not - Trump will almost certainly survive it.

Cohen's word alone is not good enough to sink Trump...sadly.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


and when I do  You'll be ready to call trump lower than pond scum??


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

I saw Lanny Davis on MSNBC and he did not confirm or deny the report.  He was more concerned with the threat that trump made against Cohen's father.

HOW THE HELL DID WE GET A MAFIA BOSS IN THE WHITE HOUSE?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

CNN is reporting that Cohen was not the source of this story.  He just later confirmed it when confronted about it.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Buzzfake has come out and owned up that it's unverified fake nooz....Little wonder you moonbats fell for it.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> CNN is reporting that Cohen was not the source of this story.  He just later confirmed it when confronted about it.



Yeah...
A couple investigators provided the info.  It is my understanding they are not part of Mueller's team.  They were involved before Mueller got involved.

I expwct the Cohen raid may have provided cooroboration....I hope.

If it is not true....it will be used as a battering ram against the final report.  If it is true....say hello to President Pence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Buzzfake has come out and owned up that it's unverified fake nooz.


Trumpkin fantasy....


----------



## edward37 (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


yes he is


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfake has come out and owned up that it's unverified fake nooz.
> ...



trump is Oddball?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"Michael Cohen's batshit crazy" - Cory Lewandowski, just now on FOX


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


he could be. i wouldnt be surprised with anything anymore. Trump is an oddball, so why not? they're both batshit, so it could be!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Michael Cohen's batshit crazy" - Cory Lewandowski, just now on FOX



Lewandowski called someone crazy?  Funny!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"Lost in all the hype over this story is the fact that the source of the allegation against Trump can only be Michael Cohen, who has already pled guilty and will be going to prison for, among other things, _lying."_


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Michael Cohen's batshit crazy" - Cory Lewandowski, just now on FOX
> ...


how is Lewandowski crazy? ive read 2 of his books about Trump and seen all his interviews. he's never once acted crazy


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Right. He's just trying to curry favor.


----------



## JLW (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Michael Cohen's batshit crazy" - Cory Lewandowski, just now on FOX


That's like Bozo calling Ronald McDonald a clown.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


thats possible. but everyone writes books about Trump. ive read almost all of them.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> I saw Lanny Davis on MSNBC and he did not confirm or deny the report.  He was more concerned with the threat that trump made against Cohen's father.
> 
> HOW THE HELL DID WE GET A MAFIA BOSS IN THE WHITE HOUSE?


GOP/DOPer voters.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfake has come out and owned up that it's unverified fake nooz.
> ...


Read it and weep, Buckwheat....

Buzzfeed News Bombshell Reporter: No We Have Not Seen the Evidence Supporting Our Report


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Lost in all the hype over this story is the fact that the source of the allegation against Trump can only be Michael Cohen, who has already pled guilty and will be going to prison for, among other things, _lying."_



I suggest Reading Comprehension 101....no....Cohen was not the source.  He probably won't be able to comment about it before Congress.....it might tip off who is a recipient of a sealed indictment.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Interesting the Cohen news about being ordered by the great Douche came out after Barr said that.

btw. Spews from Faux news will label them even more anti-American


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Yeah...I heard that earlier today.  I would shocked if they had seen it.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"Trump is famous for refusing to use texts and emails. So how can the smoking guns be texts and emails?

See how none of this makes sense…

A guy who has spent his life avoiding putting anything down in writing would break that rule to obstruct justice, to commit a felony?

Other than texts and emails from Trump himself, whose texts or emails would corroborate such a thing?"


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



You think they wrote the story yesterday morning?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

CNN is currently reporting that Mueller's office is disputing this BuzzFeed story - calling it "not accurate".


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Now Mueller has said it's fake....


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching team Trump respond to the charges
> ...



How do you know he's lying?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Trump is famous for refusing to use texts and emails. So how can the smoking guns be texts and emails?
> 
> See how none of this makes sense…
> 
> ...



Your twisting in the wind is making you look like a pretzel....just calm down Trumpette...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

Dumbass libtards! Mueller’s Office says it never happened! Any fucking day now!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Now Mueller has said it's fake....
> 
> View attachment 240870



Link


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

heheh......*chortle*......hohoho.....*snert*....

*BWWWWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!*

**


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Dumbass libtards! Mueller’s Office says it never happened! Any fucking day now!



No, that's not what Mueller's office is saying.  They're saying "not accurate".


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Was  BuzzFeed set up by Trump NaziCons?  Who knows...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2019)

And now mueller’s office is saying that the story is bunk.

Sorry lefties


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Avatar4321 said:


> And now mueller’s office is saying that the story is bunk.
> 
> Sorry lefties



They're saying "not accurate".


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




And the timing of the BUZZFEED report is very interesting; within hours of Barr's testimony.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Maybe the story is accurate - but Mueller didn't want it made public at this time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


So what? That doesn't make it fake news or false. That's pure fantasy on your part.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Now Mueller has said it's fake....


Another shameless lie...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

If they had the goods, they would have reported them instead of "sources" say.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbass libtards! Mueller’s Office says it never happened! Any fucking day now!
> ...


Well, duh! Wasn’t it buzzfeed that broke the dossier bullshit story?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> If they had the goods, they would have reported them instead of "sources" say.



Again....a Link


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"Buzzfeed reporters should be fired. Bob Barr is the new sheriff in town" - Joe DiGenova


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Debunked.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Trump is the only person on earth with a shot at saving America from the 30 yr 30M socialist/fascist-compliant illegal Democrat invasion, by building an impervious border wall and executive ordering E-Verify.

Suborning perjury? ROFLMAO.

It wouldn't matter if Trump plotted with Putin to nuke our Globalist controlled sewer MSM and congress. At this point in the Globalist/Democrat war against America no patriot gives a flying dump about anything except saving America from the Globalist sewer.

Wake TFU.

MAGA


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe the story is accurate - but Mueller didn't want it made public at this time.


Yeah, like Dan Rather!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> Debunked.


Really? And which part did Mueller say was inaccurate?

What...you don't know, because he didn't say?

Did he deny that Cohen told him Trump directed him to lie to congress?

No?

Okay then.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> I heard that Trump just before his term ends was going to give up his seat to Mike Pence and have Mike Pence pardon him.



Well he's giving a speech tomorrow night and maybe he'll resign.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Trump just before his term ends was going to give up his seat to Mike Pence and have Mike Pence pardon him.
> ...



Wishful thinking....


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 18, 2019)

He is probably going to call a National Emergency....like the weeny that he is.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Debunked.
> ...



Cohen's a fool and he's playing you. Now keep spinning.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

They are trying to overthrow the President...These liberal traitors must be stopped by whatever means necessary...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 18, 2019)

Democrats are going to turn on Mueller like the vipers they are.  The Buzzfeed report is fake.  

Will Democrats turn on Mueller or just try to parse the words NOT ACCURATE.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> He is probably going to call a National Emergency....like the weeny that he is.



He can declare a national emergency all he wants or obtain the money and if the wall is half built by 2020 construction will cease, he will never see another term.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Now it's time to lock up the whole deep state

The media will have to be locked up


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

DANG?








Mueller seems to have the information from another source.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> Cohen's a fool and he's playing you.


An idiotic thing to say, as Cohen did not write the article . Nor did this article change anything I was thinking.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

Trump will declare a national emergency and stop the crooked media 

Trump will bring a wisdom test for voters 

Trump has all the power with the men


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen's a fool and he's playing you.
> ...



I get the whole obsession is to make Cohen make up shit. Especially if it's due to Trump hate. I get it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


You clearly do not get it. I know Trump directed him to lie. Trump told the same lie repeatedly on the campaign trail.

Think about that, you little cultist....trump and Putin together knew the truth, as Trump lied to the American people.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Debunked.
> ...


Mueller said that the statements and documents were not accurate.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

*Kill this thread.  Mueller said Trump did not tell Cohen to lie to Congress*


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

I like what Fox commentators just said! The other networks are busy re writing prime time!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...



Either way it proves this truly has turned into the great hoax!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

BuzzFeed is standing behind their story - according to CNN.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is standing behind their story - according to CNN.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Man, the Superbowl and Cohen's testimony before Congress in the same week!
> 
> Imagine the ad revenues.  Whoo!


Mueller's office is debunking the Buzzfeed story.  LOL. Give it up.  President Trump will be reelected in 2020, then Ivanka in 2024.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> *Kill this thread.  Mueller said Trump did not tell Cohen to lie to Congress*



That's not what was said.  Mueller camp said "not accurate".  So, what's not "accurate"?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Ewe have a serious case of the dumbass! Jeezus!


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

*Kill this thread.  Mueller's office just said that Trump did not tell Cohen to lie to Congress.*


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is standing behind their story - according to CNN.


I believe Mueller's office before Buzzfeed


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Wow! The Fake News is circling back and forth. Time to put under the rug?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Trump is famous for refusing to use texts and emails. So how can the smoking guns be texts and emails?
> 
> See how none of this makes sense…
> 
> ...


 Cohen has made a practice of taping things


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is standing behind their story - according to CNN.


I think the issue is Mueller knows the facts, and the congressional hearing lies were a different set of lies. As Mueller got a plea deal with Cohen.


----------



## JLW (Jan 18, 2019)

Cohen will testify before Congress on February the 7th.  We will see what he says then.  This story is far from over.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Cohen will testify before Congress on February the 7th.  We will see what he says then.  This story is far from over.



I get it you want the hoax to drag on.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Mueller's office said "not accurate" - so what's "not accurate"? We don't yet know. BuzzFeed is standing behind their story.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Cohen will testify before Congress on February the 7th.  We will see what he says then.  This story is far from over.


 February 7th. What May shit?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

So, what's next on the Fake News reel after this has been debunked? Back to spotlighting the porn star lawyer guy and his porn star?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Mueller said Trump did not tell Cohen to lie to Congress


False.


----------



## JLW (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Mueller's office said "not accurate" - so what's "not accurate"? We don't yet know. BuzzFeed is standing behind their story.


This is true.  Mueller's office did not repudiate the entire story.  They stated that parts were not accurate.  Which parts? Not good news for Buzzfeed no matter how you twist and turn it, but Mueller's statement was not crystal clear in itself.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller's office said "not accurate" - so what's "not accurate"? We don't yet know. BuzzFeed is standing behind their story.
> ...



CNN's lawyer Jeffrey Toobin finds the wording of Mueller's comment very carefully worded. So do I...


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 18, 2019)

ALL OF YOU FUCKING DOUBLE TALKING HYPOCRITICAL LIBERALS ARE FUCKING LOSERS!!

NOTHING BUT FUCKING EMBARRASSING COCKSUCKING PIECES OF SHIT!!!

YOU DUMB FUCKING MORONS!!!!

EVERYTHING YOU BELIEVE, EVERYTHING YOU FUCKING CLAIM, ALL OF IT, ARE FUCKING LIES!!!!!

ROT IN HELL FOREVER YOU FUCKING LOSERS!!!


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Mueller's office said "not accurate" - so what's "not accurate"? We don't yet know. BuzzFeed is standing behind their story.


Still, nobody is saying the intent to lie in hearings is not true. Or the order was not given.

I wonder if Cohen told the Great Douche. I will lie to them in the hearing about Russia. And the Great Douche said yes.
Still, the great Douche was in on the lies. Cohen would lie for the great Douche if approved.
As we know the great Douche is hands on to all. As most honest people would fire their lawyer for lying for them, right? The Great Douche reviewed what Cohen said, and never fired him for lies, we know now were.

btw. Interesting lots of Ken Starr investigation was feed to the news to get Clinton for a legal blow job.

If the great Douche was clean, this would be over already. As a report would be made by Mueller.


Hmmm?






This could be that Mueller saying it's true, but not done this way?

Buzzy got a staff of Lawyers, this report would end them if not true.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Don't worry DNC and Liberals................you have 6 more years to TRY TO GET THE PRESIDENT!!! GOD BLESS YOU PRESIDENT TRUMP!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

BuzzFeed is saying "Stay Tuned"...


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Here is what Miller’s office said,


Mueller's Office Disputes BuzzFeed Report That Trump Told Cohen To Lie To Congress

*Mueller's Office Disputes BuzzFeed Report That Trump Told Cohen To Lie To Congress*


Updated at 8:12 p.m. ET

The office of special counsel Robert Mueller used a rare public statement on Friday night to dispute the report by BuzzFeed News that President Trump had instructed his former lawyer to lie to Congress.

The Justice Department issued the statement not quite 24 hours after the explosive BuzzFeed News story appeared on Thursday night; although it didn't get into detail, it suggested the story didn't reflect actions in which the special counsel's office has been involved with Trump's ex-fixer.


So basically libtards blew their wad over nothing. There is also the fact that the men who wrote the article hav seen zero in the way of any evidance. One said they saw some, but that the rest was read to them by someone. Basically he just snitched on Muller for leaking. This story is a lie.


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2019)

If Liberals weren't such assholes you could almost feel sorry for them.

They have been convinced that this was going to get Trump. Trump Derangement Syndrome is a serious mental illness.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is saying "Stay Tuned"...




Buzzfeeds guy has some integrity issues to it seems.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Trumpkins: "Mueller is a discredited, lying deep state operative!"

Trumpkins 30 seconds later:" Mueller is a straight shooter!"

Good stuff....


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Don't worry DNC and Liberals................you have 6 more years to TRY TO GET THE PRESIDENT!!! GOD BLESS YOU PRESIDENT TRUMP!!!



You are what I call a "shit stirrer".  You have zero credibility.  Trump does not have 6 more years.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

SOURCES: Buzzfeed is in chaos.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2019)

Oopsie.

The Latest: Mueller's office says BuzzFeed report inaccurate


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Cohen will testify before Congress on February the 7th.  We will see what he says then.  This story is far from over.


*Lanny won't let him testify.*


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

So, does BuzzFeed give their Pulitzer's back now?


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

The Buzzfeed claim has to be mostly wrong for Mueller to issue a statement.  Mueller never does that.
The talking FBI heads said that special counsels rarely edit or comment on news stories.  It took Mueller's office all day to make the decision.  So it must be important.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

LOL you liberals are such morons.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

BuzzFeed is now asking Mueller's office to make clear what they are disputing.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is now asking Mueller's office to tell them make clear what they are disputing.




Even though it was quite clear what they were disputing.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trumpkins: "Mueller is a discredited, lying deep state operative!"
> 
> Trumpkins 30 seconds later:" Mueller is a straight shooter!"
> 
> Good stuff....


Nobody is making any such claim about Mueller, Captain Strawman.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is now asking Mueller's office to make clear what they are disputing.



If there was any "there", Mueller would have leaked it to CNN


----------



## kyzr (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is now asking Mueller's office to make clear what they are disputing.



*They won't.  *


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > BuzzFeed is now asking Mueller's office to tell them make clear what they are disputing.
> ...



What was that?  Just saying "not accurate" doesn't tell much.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> ALL OF YOU FUCKING DOUBLE TALKING HYPOCRITICAL LIBERALS ARE FUCKING LOSERS!!
> 
> NOTHING BUT FUCKING EMBARRASSING COCKSUCKING PIECES OF SHIT!!!
> 
> ...



Please respond the day Mueller makes his report, and in called to hearings.
I look forward to those rage spews.

Yep, DOPer life sucks, but we care a little still to see you get mental help.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpkins: "Mueller is a discredited, lying deep state operative!"
> ...



Maxine Waters would defeat Fort Dumb in an IQ battle


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Did you even read the statement Liekota? The statement from the Special Counsel's office clearly said they do not have any physical evidence that Trump instructed Cohen to lie about anything.

This is yet another instance of you dumb fucks being fooled by fake news.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

CNN's lawyer Jeffrey Toobin is suggesting that Mueller may be pissed BuzzFeed's reference to two former law enforcement officers.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> CNN's lawyer Jeffrey Toobin is suggesting that Mueller may be pissed BuzzFeed's reference to two former law enforcement officers.




So now yall are saying Mueller is a liar?
LOL


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

Mueller said something in that report is "inaccurate".

He didn't specify what.

But I think it's time that the House open up an Inquiry of Investigation to clear things up


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> CNN's lawyer Jeffrey Toobin is suggesting that Mueller may be pissed BuzzFeed's reference to two former law enforcement officers.




CNN is just pissed that their Fake News exploded so quickly within 24 hours, and their credibility is still Zero.   Trump should really sue the Fake News leader for general principles.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > BuzzFeed is now asking Mueller's office to make clear what they are disputing.
> ...


As we see here...Mueller doesn't leak and apparently doesn't LIKE leaks.

SOMEONE in law enforcement (actually two sources) gave "inaccurate" information to Buzzfeed.

We need to know more about that


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Mueller said something in that report is "inaccurate".
> 
> He didn't specify what.
> 
> But I think it's time that the House open up an Inquiry of Investigation to clear things up




House needs to open up negotiations with the WH to get the government reopened.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Mueller said something in that report is "inaccurate".
> 
> He didn't specify what.
> 
> But I think it's time that the House open up an Inquiry of Investigation to clear things up




You poeple are desperate dipshits, even CNN is reporting "Mueller's office says BUzzfeed story not accurate"

It's clear what the Special Counsel's office was referring to


----------



## Meister (Jan 18, 2019)

So, what I'm getting about this thread after 67 pages in, is that it's much to do about nuthin'.
Got it.

Hey did anyone watch that Gonzaga game last night?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Meister said:


> So, what I'm getting about this thread after 67 pages in, is that it's much to do about nuthin'.
> Got it.
> 
> Hey did anyone watch that Gonzaga game last night?



And these dumb shits just gave Trump another win LOL you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



Yes, I read it.  I even posted it in a previous post. It basically says "not accurate".  So, what is "not accurate"?


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> CNN's lawyer Jeffrey Toobin is suggesting that Mueller may be pissed BuzzFeed's reference to two former law enforcement officers.


I'm looking at Lanny Davis had the info released. This reporter is not well known, or is he?

*An Anthony Cormier has a*
*Pulitzer Prize for Investigative Reporting for 2016.*
*Is this the same guy?*

*

*


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




I grant that you are stupid Lakhota but it's clear what that statement means

Legal speak for "Buzzfeed is full of shit"


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

Told ya not to trust Jason Leopold

Mueller's office disputes BuzzFeed report that Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Told ya not to trust Jason Leopold
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/01/18/politics/mueller-statement-buzzfeed/index.html



Maybe, but we'll see...


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CNN's lawyer Jeffrey Toobin is suggesting that Mueller may be pissed BuzzFeed's reference to two former law enforcement officers.
> ...


LOL. DOPer deflection. Mueller said it was not the way reported. Never said it was not done.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Told ya not to trust Jason Leopold
> 
> Mueller's office disputes BuzzFeed report that Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress



But ya did anyway...go figure.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Because a site that specializes in silly cat videos and goofy quizzes about what kind of potato you are is sooooooo concerned about their credibility!


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Told ya not to trust Jason Leopold
> ...




There is no "we'll see later " you damn fool, EVERYONE is conceding that Mueller has indeed debunked the Buzz Feed report CNN reports "Buzzfeed full of shit says Mueller" Democratic members of the House are being interviewed on TV right now "yes it is obvious that Buzzfeed either was duped or made the story up" Liekhota is on USMB "Hey we don't know what Buzzfeed meant yet, also Elizabeth Warren's DNA test proves Trump lied when he said she's not a Native American"

You are dumber than a rock


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trumpkins: "Mueller is a discredited, lying deep state operative!"
> 
> Trumpkins 30 seconds later:" Mueller is a straight shooter!"
> 
> Good stuff....




Meh, your just sad because your masters blitz play failed, again and you are going to have to endure 4 more years of Trump.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What exactly did Mueller "debunk"?  BTW, are you now a Mueller fan?  Funny...


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Flash said:


> If Liberals weren't such assholes you could almost feel sorry for them.
> 
> They have been convinced that this was going to get Trump. Trump Derangement Syndrome is a serious mental illness.




But it’s fun to watch them go to such lengths to believe it.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Jesus Christ you are dense as well as dishonest. 

The Mueller release clearly says "there is documentation that proves Buzzfeed's claims" that means the claims that someone saw an email or text from Trump to Cohen telling him to lie was a lie.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

*An Anthony Cormier has a*
*Pulitzer Prize*


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



The fact that the Mule came out on Friday evening with the statement, shows that they were very concerned about such bald faced lies being spread.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Buzzfeed is the first Fake News that made up the piss tape. Now the other mainstream Fake News has latched onto this. How ridiculous.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

I mean use some common sense here people, a story this big and BUZZFEED is the only media source to break it?? Come on morons.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


So Mueller is good now to the DOPers?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



Really?  Can you provide a source to where the Mueller release said that?  You have it in quotes.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> I mean use some common sense here people, a story this big and BUZZFEED is the only media source to break it?? Come on morons.


You need to double check that.


----------



## Meister (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Told ya not to trust Jason Leopold
> ...


Even when it's spelled out from the horse's mouth the liberals forget how to read.
It just doesn't get richer than that.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



and he's a piece of shit now to liberals who loved him 24 hours ago.

Proving, of course, that there are morons on both sides.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Debunked.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The problem is that it wasn't spelled out.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




My God man, even CNN is reporting "yes Mueller's team just disputed Buzzfeed's story" and Lakhota isn't even man enough to just say "okay I fell for it"


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Mueller said something in that report is "inaccurate".
> 
> He didn't specify what.
> 
> But I think it's time that the House open up an Inquiry of Investigation to clear things up





Grasp! The straws are getting away! But be chipper, next Monday a new anonymous source will say anything trump and y’all can freak out and look dumb again.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is a fucking crime. impeach the motherfucker already
> ...


 Could you list those grimes and provide evidence to back it up?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > I mean use some common sense here people, a story this big and BUZZFEED is the only media source to break it?? Come on morons.
> ...




I do? Who, other than Buzzfeed, is reporting that they have seen proof that Trump ordered Cohen to lie to Congress? The answer, of course, is none.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Dan Bongino goes off on the BuzzFeed: "Why would Donald Trump lie and initiate a crime…why would he instruct [Cohen] to lie about a none crime?" "You have the scoop of the century and you give it to BuzzFeed and to a reporter at BuzzFeed with a checkered past?"


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Yup sure do
enough by mueller's standards to exonerate trump


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

Toobin: People who will think of media as "a bunch of leftist liars" who are willing to lie to hurt the president ... "It reinforces every bad stereotype about the news media."

Stelter: They want you to think we're all crooked. We're not.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BuzzFeed is standing behind their story - according to CNN.


Years ago, Jason Leopold stood by his story the Karl Rove was going to be “frog marched”!out of the White House.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> I mean use some common sense here people, a story this big and BUZZFEED is the only media source to break it?? Come on morons.




On CNN, Fredo and his liberal friends look like their dog just died.  They were hoping to get a lot more mileage out of this bullshit story.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

"There is a lot of BS being floated out there re Cohen and the OSC. Be clear - no law enforcement agency can forbid a witness from speaking publicly or to others about what he or she knows. In fact, it is considered witness tampering to direct a witness not to speak to others." - Avenatti


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Mueller is doing the job well, I feel Mueller won't bring us a lie on a BLOWJOB.
Keep your DOPer hopes alive.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

g5000 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


LOL
that the story was a lie.
Which it is 
LOL


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

BuzzFeed's Editor-in-Chief, Ben Smith, is on MSNBC's Rachel Maddow show.  On right now...

*"We stand by our reporting and the sources who informed us".*


----------



## Meister (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yeah, yeah it was, only a partisan hack would stay on this sinking ship, Lakhota, and that would be you.
Not too bright of you, but everybody knows that already.  Now run along


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




I know Bob personally. He's SUPER aggressive and absolutely pushes the limit on investigations, but he's honest.

I guarantee you that he felt things were at a tipping point if he okayed a public statement today too.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...




No, the Mule is still a piece of shit.    But he is concerned about such blatant lying with new bosses coming into the DOJ.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Why would we need Cohen Dead????
The guys a laugh a minute.
Hey, don't take my word for it. Ask your boy Mueller.
LOL


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Trying to kill Cohen is probably next. They'll shoot him so he can give a dying declaration.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


We don't have to
Muelller just did.
LOL


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.




And this is who all the libtards put their faith in. Y’all are so desperate. I feel alittle bad for you.


One Of The BuzzFeed Reporters Behind The Trump Report Has A History Of Making Things Up


“When Leopold’s story was first called into question a few weeks ago, _Salon_’s Tim Grieve reminded readers of Leopold’s checkered history with the publication. _Salon_ removed Leopold’s August 29, 2002 story about Enron from its site after it was discovered that he plagiarized parts from the _Financial Times_ and was unable to provide a copy of an email that was critical to the piece. Leopold’s response? A hysterical rant (linked above) which claimed that _Salon_’s version of events was “nothing but lies,” and that “At this point, I wonder why _Salon_ would go to great lengths to further twist the knife into my back. I suppose the _New York Times_ will now release their version of the events. I can see the headline now ‘Jason Leopold Must Die.”


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




I don't excuse anything moron I have on numerous occasions (more than 20) posted on this website that Trump lies and I don't like it.

That has absolutely NOTHING to do with the topic of this thread howevver, and I wish Meister would start deleting off topic nonsense that is only meant to deflect from the fact that Buzzfeed absolutely posted a bullshit story.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Trump will declare a national emergency and stop the crooked media
> 
> Trump will bring a wisdom test for voters
> 
> Trump has all the power with the men



He has all the power? Then why is he not re opened the govt? Why has he not gotten his 5 billion? Why does his own party laugh at him behind his back?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Denizen said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Adam Schiff did EXACTLY what you claim Trump did, and unlike with Trump we have 100% verified proof that Schiff contacted who he thought were Ukranian government officials trying to get dirt on Trump. Where is your outrage, why aren't you wanting Schiff impeached?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




I don't think the libs have any choice on this.   Cohen will be destroyed under cross examination and knows too much.    Even the folks at Colonial Penn wouldn't sell him a policy now, contrary to Al Trebek's claims on TV


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Everybody?  I'm just not ready to give up on a company whose future existence depends on the veracity of this story that they still stand behind.  We'll see...


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




That's cuz you're an idiot. I repeat CNN is reporting right now "Buzzfeed posts false story"

That should tell you something.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota just laughed at my post about Adam Schiff I assume that means he's too stupid to realize what I wrote is 100% true.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...





Ya, um, here is the other guy. Comes off as an Alex Jones type. Y’all are dumb for buying into this.


Articles by Anthony Cormier | BuzzFeed Journalist | Muck Rack


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "There is a lot of BS being floated out there re Cohen and the OSC. Be clear - no law enforcement agency can forbid a witness from speaking publicly or to others about what he or she knows. In fact, it is considered witness tampering to direct a witness not to speak to others." - Avenatti




That's only proof that Avenatti is a fool and a damn liar. Judges issue gag orders all the time, and people aren't allowed to discuss grand jury testimony.

.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


you really screwed the pooch on this one.
You have no credibility. None


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




This thread isn't where Liekhota lost his credibility


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...





Not just that one, but many here. Doesn’t anyone check the people out who write this stuff?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Mark R. Levin in on Hannity torching the Mule.

The fact that Mr. Mueller stayed silent ALL DAY and allowed his President to be slandered and libeled all over the media and remained silent.

In the opinion of the Great One, Mueller should be fired.

I disagree, let him twist in the wind.   Even if he submits a resignation, Trump should refuse it.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

Denizen said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


my my. fake news ain't enough. Ya have ta Photoshop a pic
Get that off buzzfeed.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Mark R. Levin in on Hannity torching the Mule.
> 
> The fact that Mr. Mueller stayed silent ALL DAY and allowed his President to be slandered and libeled all over the media and remained silent.
> 
> ...




Or do like Lavine was saying and appoint investigators to look into Muller and his team to see why leaks are coming out of his office.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mark R. Levin in on Hannity torching the Mule.
> ...




IF there were any leaks here.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





I’m thinking there weren’t. This Leopold guy has a long history of false reports. To me it seems like buzzfeed only backs him because everything for them depends on it. I would still push the investigation and force them to defend the lie.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




I would have done that job 1 as President "Mr AG I want leakers in jail, pronto that's job 1. for you, don't go home until it happens"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Nobody is making any such claim about Mueller,


Of course you have, many times.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > And now mueller’s office is saying that the story is bunk.
> ...



Which means it’s not true. Which means it’s bunk, phones, fake.

Please look up synonyms sometime


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yeah it kind of does. On what planet does “not accurate” mean true?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



"Not accurate" doesn't mean the entire story is "not accurate".  Do you have trouble with reading comprehension?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Avatar4321 said:


> Which means it’s not true


Which part, specifically? That's kind of what we're trying to figure out. The Mueller was a bit vague.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Joe DIgenova was on Hannity, and attributes Mueller's statement this evening to the "Bill Barr" effect.       In a few days, Barr will be AG and will not put up with Mueller staying silent while such lies are promulgated.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Which means it’s not true
> ...



It seemed crystal clear to me.   Mueller allowed the President to be subjected to lies all day, before doing the right thing and calling out Buzz Feed as the liars they are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> It seemed crystal clear to me


Great! Then you can tell is which parts, specifically, you think mueller was disputing.

Personally, I think it's pretty obvious to anyone that Trump was in on the Cohen coaching. It's the same lie trump was telling, himself. And we already know Cohen has claimed that administration officials were in on it.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Even raunchy madcow isn't dumb enough to hold out hope that this BS will do anything but die a slow painful death. But hey if you ain't got hope, what have you got. LMAO

.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will declare a national emergency and stop the crooked media
> ...




Men are not laughing at him

Men are getting angry at the crooks and unwise brainwashed by crooks people

When checking what group first check the white men. Then check all men if the majority supports something. That then will happen


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 18, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> die a slow painful death


Slow and painful, definitely. Death? We will see.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 18, 2019)

kyzr said:


> *Kill this thread.  Mueller's office just said that Trump did not tell Cohen to lie to Congress.*


no, that's not quite what they said....


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 18, 2019)

The main data is to check which side men are on

Muellers in a panic to see men going with trump


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> The main data is to check which side men are on
> 
> Muellers in a panic to see men going with trump


You’re definitely into men, no doubt about that.


----------



## Meister (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Well, it is BuzzFeed.....who already has quite a track record for writing fiction.  So there is that.
But, hey.....by golly, you want that sinking ship.......it's your right.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.



#fakenews


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > It seemed crystal clear to me
> ...




Mueller was disputing the whole damn thing.

Its a pack of lies.    As far as Mr. Cohen is concerned, he's an admitted serial liar, who will say anything to save his ass.   He doesn't want to end up in solitary like what Mueller did to Manafort.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




description of specific statements to the Special Counsels Office-
Not accurate.

characterization of documents- Not accurate

testimony obtained by this office- Not accurate

It's simple as that, if you know how to read.

.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Dan Bongino goes off on the BuzzFeed: "Why would Donald Trump lie and initiate a crime…why would he instruct [Cohen] to lie about a none crime?" "You have the scoop of the century and you give it to BuzzFeed and to a reporter at BuzzFeed with a checkered past?"


QAnonon?

Cmmon...


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > die a slow painful death
> ...




Mueller already fired the fatal shot and the obit is being written.

.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Not accurate.

That's not the same as "false".

Something in that reporting is incorrect. Most likely the claim of evidence that Mueller was claimed to have had.

In one of Cohen's Court filings he has said he lied to Congress at Trump's behest. In others he said he did it because he thiught Trump wanted him to.'

But with that said...without evidence the claim is fairly useless.

Time will tell...

But Congress most certainly should be looking into this and that IS within their purview


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 18, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.
> 
> President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.
> 
> ...


It's pure fantasy.  Even Mueller said it was total hogwash.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> “When it comes to Trump family money, most of it's dirty money, it's blood money." Scott Dworkin on MSNBC. It’s clear through his Trump Tower Moscow project he’ll do business with anyone. He did business with Putin. That’s worse than mob money. Much worse.


You remind me of a chimp throwing his own shit. 
Equally effective too. 

Pretty soon you'll be parroting the story that Trump is a Hispanic Transexual bent on destroying America.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller said something in that report is "inaccurate".
> ...


Actually it's not.

And Buzzfeed has asked the Mueller team to clarify. They stand by their reporting from "two Federal investigators working on the investigation"

Those are apparently not investigators in the Mueller team and they should not have made claims about what Mueller has evidence of.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




The Liberal Reporter from BuzzFeed, Mr. Leopold, has a long history of delivery Fake News.    Previous to this current pack of lies, he is known for his scoop on the 2006 Indictment of Karl Rove.     

The story is bullshit, and Mr. Mueller is a piece of Shit for allowing the media to announce this story all day without a rebuttal.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


You mean plenty to convict.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)

You wanna hear how some leftists are spinning the Special Counsel calling out the lib media for their fake "bombshell"?. Are you ready for this? Maybe have a seat. . They are saying that we're hypocrites because we never believe a word Mueller says, but we believe him on this LOL

The irony, of course, is that it was a Michael Cohen "bombshell", who they called a liar for 2 years, and now believe everything bad he says about Trump. . I'm telling you folks, we're dealing with complete morons


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


What is the rebuttal to the story? Telling us Mueller is a "piece of shit" doesn't tell us anything.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> You wanna hear how some leftists are spinning the Special Counsel calling out the lib media for their fake "bombshell"?. Are you ready for this? Maybe have a seat. . They are saying that we're hypocrites because we never believe a word Mueller says, but we believe him on this LOL
> 
> The irony, of course, is that it was a Michael Cohen "bombshell", who they called a liar for 2 years, and now believe everything bad he says about Trump. . I'm telling you folks, we're dealing with complete morons


Here's the irony on top of that irony. Cohen's office was raided, and no one needs Cohen to testify. Have a nice night.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Wrong again skippy, he said he tailored his congressional testimony to mirror Trumps campaign statements. If you noticed in his plea bargain he didn't plead guilty to conspiracy to lie to congress, which would have been the case if it were true.

You idiots can play the semantics game all you wish, but you're wasting your energy.

.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Its the exact same thing you moron. 

Accurate = true

Not accurate= false

Of course , given that you wouldn't know the truth if it bit you right on your ass, no one is surprised at your admitting you don't know what accurate means.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Dan Bongino goes off on the BuzzFeed: "Why would Donald Trump lie and initiate a crime…why would he instruct [Cohen] to lie about a none crime?" "You have the scoop of the century and you give it to BuzzFeed and to a reporter at BuzzFeed with a checkered past?"


Because Trump was being investigated for criminal activity with Russia. "DUH"! He didn't want Trump Moscow to get out.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

It's time for Trump to play hard ball.

As soon as Barr is confirmed order him to open an investigation into every single rumor of illegal activity by any Democratic member of Congress.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Hell you can't even quote fake news correctly. it was "two Federal investigators working on an investigation", not the investigation.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller said something in that report is "inaccurate".
> ...


When did evidence become dumb?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




When that evidence never existed.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Actually, the observation about Mr. Mueller tells us a lot, about how much credibility to give the man's whining.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

If I had fallen for something so stupid and made such public proclamations as some of the idiotic, mentally ill liberals in this thread and then realized I got duped AGAIN I would remove myself from this board forever.

But , liberals have zero principles or shame.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Actually just the opposite.

But this points out how critical it is for the House to begin an inquiry into this and not rely on Mueller's report...which may never be made public


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




And here we go. Went from "Mueller is the man, we have to wait for his report" to "we can't trust Mueller, ONLY Democrts in Congress can investigate this"

I'm for this. WIth one caveat. The investigation has to be over before the 2020 election cycle, and if it turns out that Trump did anything illegal, he is hung in public, if it turns out he didn't do anything illegal , every Democratic member of Congress is hung in public.

You think your Democrat overlords would make that deal.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> It's time for Trump to play hard ball.
> 
> As soon as Barr is confirmed order him to open an investigation into every single rumor of illegal activity by any Democratic member of Congress.


"Rumors"?    Is that how the Right operates?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for Trump to play hard ball.
> ...




LOL that is EXACTLY what the Steel Dossier was full of, RUMORS

And everything else in this phony ass investigation into Trump. RUMORS started by Democrats.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


There is no "if". You don't seem to get that part.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Then show your proof. LOL You're as dumb as Lakhota, that's saying something


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Not according to the FBI. Everything they checked on, has checked out. No rumors so far. You are a liar.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> It's time for Trump to play hard ball.
> 
> As soon as Barr is confirmed order him to open an investigation into every single rumor of illegal activity by any Democratic member of Congress.


Suing buzzfeed for a hundred million would be a lot more profitable


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Feel free to link to that .


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for Trump to play hard ball.
> ...



Not for the country as a whole. If every Democrat in DC who broke the law was charged and convicted there would be zero Democrats in town and maybe some good could be done.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...





DandyDonovan said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of Trump


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> You wanna hear how some leftists are spinning the Special Counsel calling out the lib media for their fake "bombshell"?. Are you ready for this? Maybe have a seat. . They are saying that we're hypocrites because we never believe a word Mueller says, but we believe him on this LOL
> 
> The irony, of course, is that it was a Michael Cohen "bombshell", who they called a liar for 2 years, and now believe everything bad he says about Trump. . I'm telling you folks, we're dealing with complete morons


We can believe what ever we want it's up to journalist to broadcast the truth.

And if they're going to attack us at this angle then the buzzfeed story is worse than false


----------



## Snouter (Jan 18, 2019)

TDS victims really need to focus on getting well, avoid fake news websites, avoid fake news cable stations, maybe even take a vacation from the internet.    Unless they enjoy getting butthurt repeatedly!


----------



## Lesh (Jan 18, 2019)

*Suing buzzfeed for a hundred million would be a lot more profitable*

You think Trump wants that in any court of law?

I for one would love to see it


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 18, 2019)

Lesh said:


> *Suing buzzfeed for a hundred million would be a lot more profitable*
> 
> You think Trump wants that in any court of law?
> 
> I for one would love to see it




God you people are stupid. Trump loves going to court. .Look how many lawsuits he was involved in prior to going into politics.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

Is Mueller the new Republican hero?  Funny...


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > *Suing buzzfeed for a hundred million would be a lot more profitable*
> ...



Funny.  Adolf Trump wasn't under a microscope then.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...





DandyDonovan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


 Here's what's true in the infamous Trump-Russia dossier  If it were full of rumors you would have posted them as rumors. You did not. You are still lying.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


More lying with zero proof. Damn, you're worse than Trump.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > *Suing buzzfeed for a hundred million would be a lot more profitable*
> ...




Even after he got into politics- he sued the shit out of the British Fake News purveyor for calling his old lady a "whore".   Collected too.

And he'll collect off of Mr. Avenatti and Ms. Daniels as well.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> If I had fallen for something so stupid and made such public proclamations as some of the idiotic, mentally ill liberals in this thread and then realized I got duped AGAIN I would remove myself from this board forever.
> 
> But , liberals have zero principles or shame.


You already have with your proven lies by not showing proof of your accusations. You are a phony and a liar.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




The Dossier is bullshit.   Mueller has never connected the DNA of any Russian prostitute (reportedly the finest in the world) with any ruined mattress in a Moscow 5 star hotel.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2019)

During the 2016 election, B. Hussein O himself admitted that it was impossible to meddle in American elections.   Further, he told Uncle Pooty to "cut it out" and Putin did.

Was Obama lying?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.






Baz Ares =


----------



## oreo (Jan 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.




Mueller's office has come out and rebutted the Buzzfeed article..  Not certain which part they're rebutting.  Whether or not Trump directed Cohen to lie to congress about the Trump tower in Moscow, or the timing of it, and or when the Trump tower was discussed.

Buzzfeed is asking for clarification of what Mueller's office is rebutting, and are standing by their story until they get clarification.
Mueller's office disputes BuzzFeed report that Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress - CNNPolitics''

*Regardless* Michael Cohen will be testifying in an open public hearing on *February 7th*.  Should be very interesting.  Be assured that FOX NEWS will NOT be covering his testimony, so turn the channel, if you're a FOX NEWS watcher.  As we know Michael Cohen was sentenced to 3 years in prison, and probably has a lot to say, being Trump's personal attorney for the last 20 years.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

BWK said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Great deflection.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Cohen pleaded guilty to failure to report personal income taxes for the five-year period beginning in 2012. He also admitted to making false statements to a financial institution tied to a credit decision around February 2015, to willfully causing an unlawful corporate contribution from at least June 2016 to October 2016, and to making an excessive campaign contribution on October 27, 2016, according to his plea agreement.

So were did he plead to a conspiracy charge of lying to congress?

.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 18, 2019)

bendog said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Every State with Federal Employees, such as Texas and Kentucky, may very well go blue in 2020. 

 President Trump has done everything possible to discredit the Republican Party and no one seems real happy when they can't pay their rent, car payment and even have resorted to getting food from the food pantry.  McConnell too, I doubt he'll even run when next on the ballot.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 18, 2019)

Always ends up with the crazy impeachment resign talk...


----------



## oreo (Jan 18, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




It's well known that he did indeed originally lie to congress, specifically about the Trump tower in downtown Moscow.  It's very possible that Mueller didn't charge him with lying to congress, as he is a cooperating witness, on a plea deal.  Cohen is going to do 3 years in prison already.



> WASHINGTON – Michael Cohen once told lawmakers that he learned about the infamous 2016 Trump Tower meeting with a Russian lawyer only after he read about it in the press Now, after President Donald Trump's longtime personal attorney pleaded guilty to eight federal crimes on Tuesday, lawmakers are wondering if he told the truth.Senate Intelligence Committee leaders are questioning whether Cohen lied to the panel when he testified last fall that he had no advance knowledge of that meeting, which was meant to seek "dirt" on Hillary Clinton.Cohen could face more legal jeopardy if he lied. Federal law makes it a crime to "knowingly and willfully" give false statements to Congress. The penalty is up to five years in prison.


Did Michael Cohen lie to Congress? Lawmakers seek answers

*Jeff Sessions lied to congress on 3 separate occasions* but Mueller didn't charge him with anything.  Redirect to this link to read all about it.
Attorney General Jeff Sessions may be facing perjury charges.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 18, 2019)

Democrats should fund the wall and end the shutdown.   If Democrats didn't want dead Americans more than anything else  it would have been done by now.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2019)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




So where did he tell the judge he lied because Trump told him to?

"Cohen told the judge he lied about the timing of the negotiations and other details *to be consistent with Trump’s “political message.*”"

Michael Cohen Pleads Guilty to Lying to Congress

Guess you haven't kept up with the thread.

.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 19, 2019)

oreo said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...



So Mueller said the story was Fake News, but you lunatics still want to believe.  

Collusion Delusion at its finest.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 19, 2019)

Thread burial in Conspiracy Theories may prove to be premature - especially before discrepancies have been fully resolved between BuzzFeed and Mueller.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 19, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.



Too bad it was a lie, buzzfeed claims have been contradicted by the Mueller's office, even by the writers of that shitty lying buzzfeed article themselves.

Mediaite:

Buzzfeed News Bombshell Reporter: No We Have Not Seen the Evidence Supporting Our Report

*Anthony Cormier* is one of the two investigative reporter at BuzzfeedNews who co-authored the bombshell report published Thursday night — a report which claimed President *Donald Trump* directed his former lawyer *Michael Cohen* to lie during Congressional testimony over discussions between the Trump Organization and Russian authorities about a Trump Tower Moscow project.

Cormier appeared on CNN’s _New Day_ and revealed that he had not seen the evidence underlying his report.

and,

‘Off we go again’! Co-authors of sketchy BuzzFeed report can’t even get their stories straight 

and,

Whoops – Rare Statement: Special Counsel Says Buzzfeed Report is “Not Accurate”….


----------



## Penelope (Jan 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I doubt that is even what he is looking at.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...




Just inaccurate, no denial,  what part I wonder:  Its  a long article.


----------



## cnm (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> I do? Who, other than Buzzfeed, is reporting that they have seen proof that Trump ordered Cohen to lie to Congress? The answer, of course, is none.


Buzzfeed does not say they've seen proof.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 19, 2019)

cnm said:


> Buzzfeed does not say they've seen proof.



That's the weakest excuse I have seen so far.  If they didn't have sufficient supporting evidence for the claim Trump specifically directed Cohen to lie to Congress, they should not have said Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress.  Going out on a limb, thereby handing Trump an opportunity to besmirch "the press", certainly wasn't the smartest of moves.


----------



## Third Party (Jan 19, 2019)

Eve of Destruction-over and over and over again. We were the enemy then, and we are the enemy now.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 19, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> Always ends up with the crazy impeachment resign talk...


IF facts prove the AH told Cohen to lie he should be thrown out of the WH on his fat lying ass


----------



## Penelope (Jan 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



She did, and Clinton should of sued the NE.


----------



## cnm (Jan 19, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> That's the weakest excuse I have seen so far. If they didn't have sufficient supporting evidence for the claim Trump specifically directed Cohen to lie to Congress, they should not have said Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress. Going out on a limb, thereby handing Trump an opportunity to besmirch "the press", certainly wasn't the smartest of moves.


I don't know who is excusing what in your story. Be that as it may, it's merely the way things are. However they did make it plain they were reporting the claims of two informants. Mueller has been careful and narrow in his rebuttal, he has not dismissed the claims out of hand as 'false'.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Mueller was disputing the whole damn thing.


Hmm, no, it doesn't appear that he was, as his vague, careful language avoided doing exactly that. Maybe someone else who isn't so terrified of losing his cult membership will step up and offer a guess .


----------



## OldLady (Jan 19, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I added it to this list:
> ...


Will there be anything left that he hasn't already told us by then?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller was disputing the whole damn thing.
> ...



Here is the OFFICIAL statement from the Mueller office:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yes,I know.

So, which parts, specifically, do you think Mueller was disputing? His statement makes no attempt to discern this.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


So are we in agreement, BuzzFeed has no cred?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





This is probably the Bill Barr effect.    Mr. Mueller knows Mr. Barr and knows that Barr doesn't put up with shit, so he had to back away from the BuzzFeed story.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Simplified this for you,

Buzzfeed's *DESRIPTION* of specific statements to the special counsels office... characterization of documents..... and testimony.... are not accurate.

What is left out?

Meanwhile you missed this link at post 951, showing that the two buzzfeed authors that Muellers office disputed, don't even agree with each other:

‘Off we go again’! Co-authors of sketchy BuzzFeed report can’t even get their stories straight [video] 

"
As Twitchy told you earlier, BuzzFeed’s Anthony Cormier admitted to CNN’s Alisyn Camerota that he had “not personally” seen the evidence supporting the report he co-authored, a report claiming that Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie during congressional testimony.

The thing is, Jason Leopold, who co-authored the report with Cormier, went on MSNBC later and pretty strongly contradicted Cormier: "

Why are you people ignoring the holes?


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They should change their name to 'Buzzkill'...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Buzzfeed's *DESRIPTION* of specific statements to the special counsels office... characterization of documents..... and testimony.... are not accurate.


Yes, I know what was said. Which description? There was more than one. Which characterization? You are dodging. I knew you would. 

So, two Trumpkins have now slithered out of the question. Will any of them step up?


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

It is funny how a front page story in pop media ends up in the Conpiracy Theories thread on USMB...what a coincidence....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfeed's *DESRIPTION* of specific statements to the special counsels office... characterization of documents..... and testimony.... are not accurate.
> ...



You failed to answer my question since you admitted you don't know what was left out.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...



Mueller filing offers insight into core of Buzzfeed Cohen report


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


I ignored your question, as you first ignored mine. And you will continue to do so, so I will ask others. You can sit and watch.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


That's the whole point. We aren't meant to know at this point;     Mueller filing offers insight into core of Buzzfeed Cohen report


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

One thing that should be made clear:

The mueller office cannot , unsolicited, directly communicate with congresspeople. So instead, it issued this statement. It was not intended for the court of public opinion. It was intended for congresspeople.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> It is funny how a front page story in pop media ends up in the Conpiracy Theories thread on USMB...what a coincidence....


What exactly is the conspiracy theory. I don't recall Mueller saying it was a theory? Do you?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 19, 2019)

BWK said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Your fantasy world is rather grim.  Try looking at some anime pr0n instead.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> One thing that should be made clear:
> 
> The mueller office cannot , unsolicited, directly communicate with congresspeople. So instead, it issued this statement. It was not intended for the court of public opinion. It was intended for congresspeople.




Omigawd!  That is so hilarious I just performed a cappuccino Angry Dragon.

Please stop.  I hate to waste all this precious caffeine.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

BWK said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny how a front page story in pop media ends up in the Conpiracy Theories thread on USMB...what a coincidence....
> ...



Earth to BWK...this is the Conspiracy Theories thread in USMB....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that should be made clear:
> ...


You seem smart.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 19, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> It is funny how a front page story in pop media ends up in the Conpiracy Theories thread on USMB...what a coincidence....


It didn't get moved until recenty....It remained in the "serious" side of things all day yesterday.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




I am.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzfeed does not say they've seen proof.
> ...


I wouldn't call it a bad move. I'd call it a communication glitch. You need to remember, Buzzfeed has been on this story for a very long time. Just because SC wasn't ready for them to spill the beans, doesn't make this a bad move. SC probably has more to add with Cohen, which explains SC telling us that parts of this are inaccurate. SC never said the story wasn't true.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny how a front page story in pop media ends up in the Conpiracy Theories thread on USMB...what a coincidence....
> ...


And it still is. SC never said the story wasn't true, or else they would have already.        Mueller filing offers insight into core of Buzzfeed Cohen report


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

I always knew there was a Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

theHawk said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Where did Mueller say it was fake news?


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> I always knew there was a Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!


Retardation is not a replacement for debate. Try again.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

BWK said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I always knew there was a Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!
> ...



Actually, I was mocking, not debating.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 19, 2019)

cnm said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > I do? Who, other than Buzzfeed, is reporting that they have seen proof that Trump ordered Cohen to lie to Congress? The answer, of course, is none.
> ...



My God you people are stupid and or dishonest. Yes ONE of the TWO "journalists" on the byline said he saw the actual physical evidence.

You people are morons.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats should fund the wall and end the shutdown.   If Democrats didn't want dead Americans more than anything else  it would have been done by now.


Which wall? The one around domestic terrorists who kill more than the illegals? Oh, that's right, you want a wall around melon pickers. Got it.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 19, 2019)

Progs look pretty silly.  I know you people are disappointed, but there's always hope.  What do you say for your fake news now?  When is prog narrative more than talking points?


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 19, 2019)

BWK said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



You actually think Mueller would have issued the statement if Buzzfeed had just gotten a house number or a job title wrong?  Baloney.  They had a very relevant part wrong, most likely the "Trump directed Cohen to lie" part, and Mueller wouldn't have intervened publicly if that weren't about to engender deleterious consequences - like Congressional inquiries into a nothingburger.  That's not a "communication glitch", that's journalistic sloppiness in blind service of the next scoop.  And yes, I know, they broke most of the Trump Tower Moscow story.  That still doesn't excuse exposing "the press" to even more criticism.  They have shit all over their faces, and they better get their story straight, and quick.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2019)

TheDude said:


> Progs look pretty silly.  I know you people are disappointed, but there's always hope.  What do you say for your fake news now?  When is prog narrative more than talking points?




The whole story looked pretty silly to start with.   The Fake News Media's heavy touting of this story yesterday just discredits CNN, MSLSD, the Mule, the Deep State and everyone else who was sucked in by wishful thinking.

Yesterday evening, guys like Fredo Cuomo and Madcow looked like someone just shot their dog after the Mule admitted it was a hoax at 7:30 pm.

They were truly crestfallen, and you had to feel their pain after they were unveiled as horses' asses.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 19, 2019)

When even CNN is reporting "Special Counsel's office refutes Buzzfeed article" and NO other news outlet is reporting this story is true, you have to be exceptionally stupid, even for a Democrat, to not accept that the story was a lie.

Even Democratic members of Congress have acknowledged that the story is bullshit.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 19, 2019)

At the end of the day and investigation, *IT'S ALL BS*. This is what happens when a DC outsider with 10 lb. balls and a good brain takes office, combined with Democrats and progs who have proved to be so chaotic and corrupt.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 19, 2019)

edward37 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Always ends up with the crazy impeachment resign talk...
> ...


Debunked.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 19, 2019)

I love it how this ended up on the conspiracy theories. The great hoax!


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.


Love how your own scum  leftist media has proven you are a liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

TheDude said:


> Progs look pretty silly.  I know you people are disappointed, but there's always hope.  What do you say for your fake news now?  When is prog narrative more than talking points?


Nothing fake about it. SC never said it never happened. The exact details may have been mis communicated because there is more to the investigation that SC doesn't want to reveal at this time. But no one denied it didn't happen.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

miketx said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


How so? SC never denied it didn't happen.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> I love it how this ended up on the conspiracy theories


Well that's what happens on boards moderated by Trumpkins:

Negative stories about Trump subject to  doubt are moved into the conspiracy section, while the Clinton Kill list threads stay in the politics section and the climate denier threads stay in the science section.

I keed, I keed....well, kinda.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> When even CNN is reporting "Special Counsel's office refutes Buzzfeed article" and NO other news outlet is reporting this story is true, you have to be exceptionally stupid, even for a Democrat, to not accept that the story was a lie.
> 
> Even Democratic members of Congress have acknowledged that the story is bullshit.


What information do you have that it is a lie? Did SC say it never happened? They said the reporting was inaccurate. Do you know the difference?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it how this ended up on the conspiracy theories
> ...


It never happened.

It never fucking happened.

If Mueller had ANYTHING  he would have leaked it to CNN years ago

He's got NOTHING


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If Mueller had ANYTHING he would have leaked it to CNN years ago


Nah, that's retarded and exactly what Mueller would not do.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Progs look pretty silly.  I know you people are disappointed, but there's always hope.  What do you say for your fake news now?  When is prog narrative more than talking points?
> ...


That's a lie. No one said it was a hoax. Did SC say it never happened?  I still haven't got an answer from these right wing cowards. Are you folks afraid to debate what was actually said in the response from SC? I certainly am not. Why? Because I don't pedal in hit and run cheap shots like Trumps coward base.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


On its face this is an idiotic response. The Right fundamentally has zero ability to use logical deductive reasoning, and this is the proof. Yourrebuttal is nothing more than a rant. You are a pitiful weakling with nothing.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Still waiting on these Right wing cowards to debate the SC explanation and to show us all where he said the whole thing was a hoax and that it never happened.  Lol!  Look at these cowards scatter. And that's all it takes to show how full of shit they are.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2019)

BWK said:


> That's a lie. No one said it was a hoax. Did SC say it never happened?  I still haven't got an answer from these right wing cowards. Are you folks afraid to debate what was actually said in the response from SC? I certainly am not. Why? Because I don't pedal in hit and run cheap shots like Trumps coward base.




Mueller made it clear there was no basis in fact for the statements by the Lame Stream Fake News Media.

Of course he couldn't say definitively the content of every conversation was between Cohen and his President. 

He said what he knew, he didn't know of any evidence to suggest that it was true in the slightest


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Of course he couldn't say definitively the content of every conversation was between Cohen and his President.


Irrelevant. The story is about what Cohen told Mueller.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 19, 2019)

conserveguy877 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


not really


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lie. No one said it was a hoax. Did SC say it never happened?  I still haven't got an answer from these right wing cowards. Are you folks afraid to debate what was actually said in the response from SC? I certainly am not. Why? Because I don't pedal in hit and run cheap shots like Trumps coward base.
> ...


That's a lie. Those aren't his quotes at all. Show us him making those exact quotes. You just made all that up.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Of course he couldn't say definitively the content of every conversation was between Cohen and his President.
> ...


Once they are confronted with a little truth serum, they scatter like rabbits.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


What a dumbass strawman. If Mueller has any proof that Trump committed a crime, why on Earth would he show his cards before the hand is over?


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 19, 2019)

miketx said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...


How so? They stand by the story. Will the Great Douche sue?
Mueller only said they don't see some information the same way. Note they did not say
Cohen was not ordered to lie by the Great Douche. Keep your hopes up.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


The Right has already scattered like rabbits after that reality check.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




That's true, but if Mueller had ANY evidence that Trump did something illegal, he would have already given it to Congress so they could begin impeachment proceedings. That's just a fact, Bob doesn't want a criminal in the White House.

As I've said, one day a lot of people are going to be disappointed when they learn that the Mueller investigation was never centered on Trump .


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Stick with the lies 'til the end, I GET IT.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


He's leaked everything else to CNN, why do you think he'll change now


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Maybe by 2045?


----------



## cnm (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> My God you people are stupid and or dishonest. Yes ONE of the TWO "journalists" on the byline said he saw the actual physical evidence.


Link?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2019)

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Waiting


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Lost in all the hype over this story is the fact that the source of the allegation against Trump can only be Michael Cohen, who has already pled guilty and will be going to prison for, among other things, _lying."_


And he never said anything about it


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 19, 2019)

cnm said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > My God you people are stupid and or dishonest. Yes ONE of the TWO "journalists" on the byline said he saw the actual physical evidence.
> ...




Now , will you be man enough to come back and say "yes I was wrong?"

Buzzfeed News Reporter Jason Leopold Says He’s Seen Documents Supporting Bombshell Report


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


That’s also nothing but speculation on your part. We don’t know what Mueller’s evidence is or how advanced his investigation is. It’s possible he has something on trump but is not yet ready to inform Congress; since as we all know, the moment he sends anything to Congress, we all learn what it is since few in Congress can keep their mouth shut.

It’s also entirely possible, maybe even probable, he has nothing on Trump, and can show nothing more than some around Trump had connections with Russians. After all, Mueller did say he wasn’t investigating Trump.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


LOLOL

You’re a moron, remember. In fact, Mueller has leaked very little.

And I note, you didn’t answer the question... why would Mueller reveal his cards before the hand is over? If he actually does have something on Trump, why give trump advanced notice, which trump could then begin fighting, before Mueller is ready to release such information?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Well, according to Adam Schiff and Eric Swallwell , Mueller showed them information that directly incriminates Trump over 2 years ago.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


We’ll find out eventually. It’s also possible Mueller is lying when he says trump is not under investigation, so trump is less defensive. My feeling is he will eventually produce something more along the lines of a process crime committed during the investigation; then he will from proving a direct connection between Trump and the Kremlin from before the investigation.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




My feeling is that Bob is honest and he's not gonna be a bird dog for Democrats who want to impeach Trump, meaning he's following current Justice Dept policy and since the POTUS can't be indicted, there is no reason to investigate criminal activity. All this "Mueller is investigating Trump for this crime or that crime" is bullshit. Bob is investigating Russia and what they did in terms of our 2016 election, and any crimes he uncovers while conducting that investigation.

As I"ve said, Democrats are going to be sorely disappointed when he wraps up his investigation. And in fact, Democrats in Congress already know this, that is why they are moving on to "Congress MUST investigate this" which of course Congressional investigations are the most useless waste of time in the history of mankind. I"ve testified before Congress several times and those people are idiots.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


I agree that his focus is in determining Russia’s involvement in the election. But of course he has to investigate for criminality, if there is any evidence leading him in that direction. He can’t just tell Congress _I think Trump conspired with Russia to hack the election, now go ahead and impeach him. _He has to present evidence, otherwise the Senate will absolutely acquit Trump. And to present evidence, Mueller has to investigate. Not to mention, any findings from such an investigation could also be used against Trump once he’s out of office. And it’s also not a certainty trump can’t be indicted if it can be proven he was involved with Russia. Though it was a civil case and not a criminal case, Paula Jones was allowed to file suit against a sitting president. Constitutional scholars and lawyers offer mixed opinions on that question.


----------



## cnm (Jan 19, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Very ambiguous and somewhat contradictory language. But I will accept one of the authors implies he's 'seen documents'.

_“I don’t think we’ve said we haven’t seen them,” said Leopold, “but I will say that I’m confident that they exist.”

Jackson kept pressing him to “clarify the status” of whether they’ve seen the evidence or not — citing Cormier’s earlier comments. Leopold continued to express confidence in his reporting, citing his extensive coverage of the Moscow Project.

“I’ll say we’ve seen documents and been briefed,” he said. 

Mediaite contacted Leopold for his response to Cormier’s statement that he hasn’t personally seen the documents cited in their report. He responded with “Yes. Anthony said HE had not personally seen the documents.”_​


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 20, 2019)

I love love love how Buzzfeed "yes we're the assholes who put that fairy tale dossier out there too" got the shit kicked out of themselves again. 



Along with every outher freaking fake news outlet than ran with it.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 20, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Team great Douche LLC are in bed with the Russian MOB.
Deaths are assured if you rat on them, or seem weak.

I really see why the convicted team Douche members are careful in what the rat on.
As the Russian MOB can have you killed in jail easily. And the family outside as well.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 20, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Cohen has the MOB connection. That's why he doing what he's doing. Trying to rat on non-Russian
dirty great DrumpF Douche deeds.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 20, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> ...






Only a Moron Lawyer would say this.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


You should see the that bedwetting problem of yours. It's a pretty clear  indicator of acute pathology beyond a certain age.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 20, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



His guy
*Anthony Cormier has a*
*Pulitzer Prize for Investigative Reporting.*
*How many have been shown as writing fake stories, or wrong? I recall only one 'Janet Cooke' as one in 82'. *
*I would think after one they would triple their efforts to make sure that never happens again.*


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It is an absolute certainty that he can't be indicted while in office. There is NO chance that the Justice Department reverses course on that Faun

As for impeachment. Bob wasn't hired to investigate Trump for impeachment and in fact that isn't the Justice Department's job AT ALL.

Congress has their own investigative abilities and they can do what they want, without the Justice Department.


----------



## Baz Ares (Jan 20, 2019)

We will know who said what.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 20, 2019)

*BOMBSHELL!!!*

**


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Prove it’s a certainty......


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 20, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> It is an absolute certainty that he can't be indicted while in office. There is NO chance that the Justice Depart


Well, kinda. They can just indict him under seal and then wait until he is out of office to unseal. In this way, trump cannot slither out from under the indictments using either his office or the statute of limitations.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > It is an absolute certainty that he can't be indicted while in office. There is NO chance that the Justice Depart
> ...


Can the President Be Indicted? A Long-Hidden Legal Memo Says Yes

The 56-page memo, locked in the National Archives for nearly two decades and obtained by The New York Times under the Freedom of Information Act, amounts to the most thorough government-commissioned analysis rejecting a generally held view that presidents are immune from prosecution while in office.

“It is proper, constitutional, and legal for a federal grand jury to indict a sitting president for serious criminal acts that are not part of, and are contrary to, the president’s official duties,” the Starr office memo concludes. “In this country, no one, even President Clinton, is above the law.”


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 26, 2019)

Buzzfeed bullshit is funny as hell....but watching them have to can 15% of their employees....priceless.....


----------



## Zorro! (Apr 18, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great DOPer Douche ordered Cohen to lie to Congress.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...scow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=hpsplash
> Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress about plans to build Trump Tower in Moscow during 2016 campaign: report
> I love Cohen.


Well, this claim didn't age well:






Still love Cohen?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 18, 2019)

That is not how a Mafia boss works....a wink and a nod will do it....Cohen knew that.


----------



## Meister (Apr 18, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> That is not how a Mafia boss works....a wink and a nod will do it....Cohen knew that.


What??????


----------



## jc456 (Apr 18, 2019)

the left is still trying to take away our vote.  Voter suppression still ongoing.  called Hoax


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

So let's review:

Trump lied to americans. Putin was in on the lie.

Very unbecoming.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So let's review:
> 
> Trump lied to americans. Putin was in on the lie.
> 
> Very unbecoming.


 Name one of your sleazy Dim politicians who hasn't lied to America.  When was the last time Chuck and Nazi told the truth?

What lie was Putin "in on?"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So let's review:
> ...


Sorry, peddle your whataboutism elsewhere.


----------



## Zorro! (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So let's review:
> 
> Trump lied to americans. Putin was in on the lie.
> 
> Very unbecoming.


I have a sense that the Russian Collusion Truthers are not persuadable by the complete lack of evidence for the criminal conspiracies you claim occurred.

Here's your problem:

You and official DC  blew 2015 when you laughed at Trump coming down the escalator. Then when he secured the nomination, officials did a very bad thing.  They decided that they needed a "insurance policy" in case he won.  That is, they needed a "insurance policy" against the US Electorate.

1.) When did the FBI first learn that Steele’s dossier was funded by the Clinton campaign and the Democratic Party and written by a partisan who, by his own admission, was desperate to defeat Trump? Documents and testimony show senior DOJ official Bruce Ohr first told his colleagues about Steele’s bias and connections to Clinton in late summer 2016. A string of FBI emails — some before the bureau secured its first surveillance warrant — raised concerns about Steele’s motive, employer and credibility.

2.) How much evidence of innocence did the FBI possess against two of its early targets, Trump campaign advisers George Papadopoulos and Carter Page? There are indications that agents secured evidence of the innocence of both men from informants, intercepts and other techniques that was never disclosed to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court judges in the case. Further there are also hints that learning exactly the sort of surveillance used on Page also may surprise some people.

3.) Why was the Steele dossier used as primary evidence in the FISA warrant against Page when it had not been corroborated? FBI testimony shows agents had just begun checking out the dossier when its elements were used as supporting evidence, and that spreadsheets kept by the bureau during the verification process validated only small pieces of the dossier while concluding other parts were false or unprovable. And, of course, former FBI lawyer Lisa Page admitted that, after nine months of investigation, the dossier’s core allegation of Trump-Russia collusion could not be substantiated.

Click on over to review additional questions:

Ten post-Mueller questions that could turn the tables on Russia collusion investigators


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


challenged and lost.


----------



## Zorro! (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So let's review:
> 
> Trump lied to americans. Putin was in on the lie.
> 
> Very unbecoming.


I have a sense that the Russian Collusion Truthers are not persuadable by the complete lack of evidence for the criminal conspiracies you claim occurred.

Here's your problem:

You and official DC  blew 2015 when you laughed at Trump coming down the escalator. Then when he secured the nomination, officials did a very bad thing.  They decided something dark and evil, that they needed a "insurance policy" in case he won.  That is, they needed a "insurance policy" against the US Electorate.

Then the folks that blew 2015, blew 2016 and Trump was elected.  Rather than question themselves and their assumption, they then decided that something untoward had occurred, because, how could them be wrong?  Why we were "tricked"!  By the Ruskies, no less!  

Now these morons blew another 2.5 years before finally admitting what was obvious all along.  Trump won and they are ignorant dummies carried away with their own sense of self-importance.

Now comes the very difficult consequences of their dark actions.  How many crimes were committed by who in weaponizing the US Intelligence Agencies against a domestic political opponent?  

Why were Steele’s biases and his ties to the Clinton campaign — as well as evidence of innocence and flaws in the FISA evidence — never disclosed to the FISA court, as required by law and court practice?

Why did FBI and U.S. intelligence officials leak stories about evidence in the emerging Russia probe before they corroborated collusion, and were any of those leaks designed to “create” evidence that could be cited in the courts of law and public opinion to justify the continuation of a flawed investigation?

Did Comey improperly handle classified information when he distributed memos of his private conversations with Trump to his lawyers and a friend and ordered a leak that he hoped would cause the appointment of a special counsel after his firing as FBI director?

Ten post-Mueller questions that could turn the tables on Russia collusion investigators

I do not expect Democrats to be smart enough to shut up and walkaway.  Now that its clear that Trump beat them fair and square and that even after whitewashing Hillary's espionage that they launched a scorched earth witch hunt on Trump and cannot show any probable cause courtroom level evidence of a single crime by him, that patience with Democrats and the Collusion Truthers is going to drop through the floor.  Their continued carping is going to keep visibility on them as evidence of very serious and ACTUAL crimes becomes harder and harder to ignore.

If it becomes clear that some of them gave false statements under oath or mishandled classified information, I think some of them are going to end up behind bars.  

Remember, in our system THE GOVERNMENT swears a solemn oath that they have been completely truthful and transparent in every sense, on every warrant applications.  These FISA warrant applications are going to really get careful scrutiny to determine how our Intelligence Community was misdirected against a domestic political opponent.


----------



## Zorro! (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So let's review:
> 
> Trump lied to americans. Putin was in on the lie.
> 
> Very unbecoming.


I have a sense that the Russian Collusion Truthers are not persuadable by the complete lack of evidence for the criminal conspiracies you claim occurred.

Here's your problem:

You and official DC  blew 2015 when you laughed at Trump coming down the escalator. Then when he secured the nomination, officials did a very bad thing.  They decided that they needed a "insurance policy" in case he won.  That is, they needed a "insurance policy" against the US Electorate.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So let's review:
> 
> Trump lied to americans. Putin was in on the lie.
> 
> Very unbecoming.


Did the CIA, FBI or Obama White House engage in activities — such as the activation of intelligence sources or electronic surveillance — before the opening of an official counterintelligence investigation against the Trump campaign on July 31, 2016?

Did U.S. intelligence, the FBI or the Obama administration use or encourage friendly spy agencies in Great Britain, Australia, Ukraine, Italy or elsewhere to gather evidence on the Trump campaign, leak evidence, or get around U.S. restrictions on spying on Americans?

Did the CIA or Obama intelligence apparatus try to lure or pressure the FBI into opening a Trump collusion probe or acknowledge its existence before the election? Text messages between alleged FBI lovebirds Strzok and Page raised concerns about “pressure” from the White House, the “Agency BS game,” DOJ leaks and the need for an FBI “insurance policy.” And, as Strzok texted at one point in August 2016, quoting a colleague: “*The White House is running this*.”


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So let's review:
> ...


Well the real big obstruction was when hitlery had her people bleach bit her PC and phones under subpoena.  Now that is obstruction with intent.  Yet,  these fks stay quiet and look at trump at no obstruction and claim he did.  too fking funny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> I have a sense that the Russian Collusion Truthers are not persuadable by the complete lack of evidence for the criminal conspiracies you claim occurred.


Sorry,not an appropriate response to my post.


----------



## Zorro! (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sense that the Russian Collusion Truthers are not persuadable by the complete lack of evidence for the criminal conspiracies you claim occurred.
> ...


You cut a lot out of it.

Here's your problem:

You and official DC blew 2015 when you laughed at Trump coming down the escalator. Then when he secured the nomination, officials did a very bad thing. They decided that they needed a "insurance policy" in case he won. That is, they needed a "insurance policy" against the US Electorate.

Did the CIA, FBI or Obama White House engage in activities — such as the activation of intelligence sources or electronic surveillance — before the opening of an official counterintelligence investigation against the Trump campaign on July 31, 2016?

Did U.S. intelligence, the FBI or the Obama administration use or encourage friendly spy agencies in Great Britain, Australia, Ukraine, Italy or elsewhere to gather evidence on the Trump campaign, leak evidence, or get around U.S. restrictions on spying on Americans?

Did the CIA or Obama intelligence apparatus try to lure or pressure the FBI into opening a Trump collusion probe or acknowledge its existence before the election? Text messages between alleged FBI lovebirds Strzok and Page raised concerns about “pressure” from the White House, the “Agency BS game,” DOJ leaks and the need for an FBI “insurance policy.” And, as Strzok texted at one point in August 2016, quoting a colleague: “*The White House is running this*.”


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> You cut a lot out of it.


Indeed,as it was not relevant to my comments. I actually ignored it.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > You cut a lot out of it.
> ...


then why did you respond?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


To tell him so. Pay attention, Cletus!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


no, that isn't what you did.  but you're not smart enough to know what you actually did. read #1057


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

jc456 said:


> no, that isn't what you did.


Hmm, yeah, I did. As anyone can read for themselves. They can also see that when I said, "I ignored it", it was in reference to the rest of his post that I did not quote, and in response to his comment that i didn't quote it.

But hey, you begged for and got some attention from me, so we will call this a "win" for you.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > no, that isn't what you did.
> ...


Bada bing


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > no, that isn't what you did.
> ...


I posted the post number. 1057.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2019)

For the love of Jebus would someone please give this pathetic troll some attention?


----------

